# Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. November 2013)

*Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

					Geht es nach der Bundesagentur für Arbeit, werden Hartz-4-Empfänger künftig noch genauer durchleuchtet. In einem Maßnahmenkatalog wird auch die Kontrolle der Internetnutzung von ALG-2-Empfängern zur Diskussion gestellt. Ziel ist die detaillierte Offenlegung der finanziellen Situation von Antragstellern und Leistungsbeziehern.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*


----------



## Helper03 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Was Soll bitte schön noch alles eingeschränkt werden! jeder mensch hat das recht nicht gläsern zu sein! und nicht Abhängig sein von Regierung und Überwachung!


----------



## Freakless08 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Welcome to Stasi-Deutschland-Reloaded.


----------



## Voodoo2 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

uiii uiii  

STASI 2.0


echt hard sind doch hartz4 empfänger ja schon so wieso gantz unten


----------



## Netboy (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Gelöscht


----------



## beercarrier (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

jo immer auf die schwächsten, war schon immer eine deutsche tugend, nur ja keinen aufsuchen der als asi die millionen im ausland scheffelt, schließlich ist sowas ja ein leistungsträger, nur leider trägt er halt nix zur gesellschaft bei.


----------



## hanfi104 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Nur weil sie Geld vom Staat beziehen sind sie deswegen nicht weniger Wert als Menschen, also sollten sie auch wie normale behandelt werden! Es wird schwarze Schafe geben aber deswegen kann man nicht alle Überwachen


----------



## Tymotee (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

da bekommst dann 4,99€ weniger vom Amt weilst eine alte DVD verkauft hast. Dann müssen sie aber vorher die Ebay gebühr noch rausrechnen. 

Leute die den Staat ausnutzen gibt es überall aber die werden auch immer einen Weg dazu finden und 99% werden zu unrecht überwacht. Das steht halt nicht im Verhältnis


----------



## Lelwani (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Den haben sie doch echt in den kopf geschissen....


----------



## beercarrier (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

hört sich iwie so an, ausortieren stufe 3, alg1, alg2, hat vlt noch einer was, nein, ok dann weg damit.


----------



## hauptmann25 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ajajaja der deutsche Staat hat aber schon eine echt schlimme Kontrollsucht was? Ich meine jeder Staat ist kontrollsüchtig aber eure Regierung tanzt echt aus der Reihe. Das ist ja echt derb dass die sowas vorschlagen! Sowas darf nie erlaubt werden sonst fällt den Idioten bei uns noch ein den großen deutschen Nachbarn es nachzumachen. Und das hat noch nie zu was guten geführt.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Welcome to Stasi-Deutschland-Reloaded.


 


Voodoo2 schrieb:


> uiii uiii
> 
> STASI 2.0
> 
> ...


 
Habt ihr in der DDR gelebt, da bin ich mir 100% sicher, NEIN, dieses ganze Gelabere können eh nur von Leuten kommen die in keinster Weise damit was zu tun hatten, vieleicht als Föten!

In Deutschland, hat man noch sowas wie eine demokratische Regierung, in der DDR war das nur dem Namen nach und hatte nicht viel Gemeinsam

B2T, wie wollen die das Durchsetzen, dafür muss erstmal ein Gesetz her, mal sehen wie lange das Dauern wird.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ach ja, Hartz4-Empfänger sind schon echt schlimme Menscenh, die sich ein schönes Leben auf Kosten anderer machen...das einige echt arbeiten wollen aber keinen Job bekommen...vielleicht sollte man da lieber das Geld investieren, anstatt in so eine Überwachungsmaßnahme? Da wäre das Geld in die _Jobvermittlung_ meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls deutlich sinnvoller angelegt!


----------



## Lord_Tyranus (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Das finde ich super. Die Hartz-4-Empfänger bekommen eh viel zu viel Geld.


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Schon krass, früher gab es wegen eines defekten Scharniers gleich einen komplett neuen Schrank und jetzt kommt so etwas. Einkünfte zu verschweigen ist bestimmt eine Art Volkssport unter Hartzern, aber diese Internetkontrolle steht dann doch in keinem Verhältniss.


----------



## AMG38 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> In Deutschland, hat man noch sowas wie eine demokratische Regierung, in der DDR war das nur dem Namen nach und hatte nicht viel Gemeinsam


 
Ach und du glaubst es ist heute anders ? Die Demokratie hier ist nur der Vorhang, der den Bürgern vorgaukelt, sie hätten ja das Recht mitzubestimmen.


----------



## Amigo (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Die Deutschland GmbH mal wieder!


----------



## sfc (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Viel Wind um nichts. Das ist nur eine von dutzenden Ideen (von 200 oder so glaube ich), die die Bundesagentur für Arbeit zur Diskussion stellt. Da ist weder etwas beschlossen noch irgendwie in der Mache. Abgesehen davon sehe ich im Bericht nichts, was einer Internetüberwachung auf dem Niveau einer STASI-Überwachung gleichkäme. Die wollen sich nur genauer angucken, wer auf den Plattformen aktiv was verscherbelt. Händler operieren meines Wissens nicht im Geheimen oder im Rahmen der Privat- oder gar Intimsphäre. Dass die vom Amt Privatrechner ausspionieren oder vorbeikommen wollen, steht doch gar nicht zur Debatte. 

Aber ich weiß ja, wir werden alle untejocht und weggesperrt, sobald wir die Regierenden kritisieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Warum steckt man uns nicht gleich wieder in Lager, dazu eine Tätowierung und die Pflicht eine Armbinde zu tragen? Sicherlich soll niemand sich mit Schwarzarbeit bereichern, aber dafür muss man nicht alle Betroffene mit Knute behandeln. Wie wäre es denn wenn man solche Leute die andere bescheißen einen gut dotierten Job gibt  wie es bei den oberen 10k auch gebräuchlich ist.


----------



## Amigo (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Solche Überlegungen enden irgendwann in Bestrebungen... wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AMG38 schrieb:


> Ach und du glaubst es ist heute anders ? Die Demokratie hier ist nur der Vorhang, der den Bürgern vorgaukelt, sie hätten ja das Recht mitzubestimmen.


 
Wenn du lesen könntest, dann hättest du mitbekommen das ich diese Regierung nicht als Demokratie bezeichne aber annähend, aber Hauptsache man schreibt mal was hin  

Und sicher ist es nicht so wie in der DDR, aber schreibt nur weiter ...


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Armsellig, einfach nur armsellig dieses Vorhaben.

Wie wäre es mal wenn man sich statt um so einen Scheiß um die wirklich notwendigen Dinge kümmern würde, zB darum das Auszubildene mit Behinderung die ihre Ausbildung an einen Berufsbildungswerk machen, so wie wir einen im Betrieb als Praktikanten haben, nicht weniger Geld als ALG II Empfänger bekommen und das obwohl diese jeden Tag arbeiten gehen?

Wie wäre es stattedesen mal das man sich um die "GEZ"-Mafia und versiften und korrupten öffentlichen Fernsehanstallten kümmert?
Oder darum diesen leidigen Schwachsinn von Flaschenpfand abzuschafen wo man manchmal ewig an bescheuerten Automaten seine Zeit vergeuden darf um leere Flaschen wegzubringen.

Oder wie wäre es wenn man statt solchen Müll mal dafür sorgt das dass Bildungswesen mal auf einen Zeitgemäßen Stand gebracht wird?

Gibt 1000 und mehr Sachen in diesen Land wo man mal sinnvoll was verändern könnte und denen fällt nichts besseres ein als ALG II Empfänger zu überwachen um ihnen ggf. Leistungen zu kürzen wenn sie mal etwas im Internet verkaufen und nicht nur das, nein auch deren direkte Verwandschaft soll gleich noch mitbespitzelt werden.

Oh oh oh, in was für ein armes Land bin ich hier nur reingeboren worden, das man sowas nötig hat...


----------



## highspeedpingu (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



> Es sind aber nicht nur direkte Empfänger von staatlichen Leistungen betroffen, sondern auch deren Angehörige.





> eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bundeszentralamt für Steuern initiiert  werden. Dort ist eine Fahndungssoftware namens XSpider bereits  vorhanden. Diese sucht gezielt nach gewerblichen Anbietern und gleicht  die gesammelten Daten mit deren Umsatzsteuer-Angaben ab, um schwarzen  Schafen auf die Schliche zu kommen. Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit wünscht  sich eine *Anbindung an die Datenbanken der Jobcenter und einen  automatischen Abgleich*.


Ein Abgleich bei Verdacht und auf eine anonyme Anzeige hin findet eh´ schon statt!
*Ich kenne jemanden persönlich*, der hatte Besuch vom Finanzamt. Es stellte sich heraus, dass ihn jemand anonym beim Jobcenter angeschwärzt hat - der Zoll hat dann Auskunft bei Ebay geholt *UND einen 100 Seitigen "Katalog" aller Aktivitäten der letzten 3 Jahre von Ebay erhalten!* Diesen an das Finanzamt weitergereicht welches dem Jobcenter dann Bericht erstattet hat. Es kamen noch Anzeigen wegen Steuerhinterziehung und Sozialbetrug hinzu...


----------



## cultraider (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

ich finds nur immer witzig wie viele menschen gleich stasi 2.0 brüllen.
wenn man es mal von technischer seite betrachtet, konnte die stasi damals nur 10% von dem was heute möglich ist.
nur zb ec-kreditkarte, handy, internet etc. pp... gläsernd ist man komplett seit knapp 20 jahren, alles davor war kindergartenkacke 

@topic, ich finds *******... auch wenn es leute gibt die das system bescheißen hat dennoch ein jeder recht auf seine privatsphäre!


----------



## polarwolf (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Finde ich nicht so schlimm. Du willst nicht, dass der Staat bei dir rumschnüffelt - dann übernimm Verantwortung und sorge selbst für deinen Lebensunterhalt. 
Wer auf Kosten von anderen lebt, denn was anderes ist Hartz 4 nicht, muss halt die Hosen runterzulassen.


----------



## cozma (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Mag sein das dies ne harte Nummer ist, aber eigentlich, auch wenn ich jetzt Haue krieg, ich finds gar nicht so dumm.
Klar kann man jetzt sagen die armen Harz4ler, aber man sollte auch mal das von der Warte der Friseure, Putzfrauen etc.
sehen, wo bleibt deren Recht und Gleichberechtigung wenn jemand deren Sozialabgaben einsackt und dann schwarz noch 
dazu verdient und am Ende ein besseres Leben führen kann ohne sich den ganzen Tag krumm zu machen........
Also sorry an alle Kritiker, aber wer Arbeit will, kriegt in diesem Land auch welche nur die Frage ist ja dann wieder nach der
Bezahlung. "Wenn ich da net mindestens 1500€ netto bekomme, kann ich auch sein lassen und weiter Harz4 beziehen."
Ich würde mal schätzen das wohl etwa 30-40% der Harz 4 Empfänger sich ab und an oder auch regelmäßig was dazu
verdienen. 

So jetzt dürft ihr mich hauen


----------



## Quake2008 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Wat bekommt so eine arme Sau mit (Hetz 4) 355 Euro und dann gibt es Leute die nur auf dem kleinen rumhacken, der sich nicht mal richtig zu Wehr setzen kann. Deutschland du wirst immer erbärmlicher.


Die schlimmsten die vom Geld anderer Leben durch Ihren Beruf andere Menschen zum Teil abziehen und sich über Sozial schwache hermachen könnte ich von morgens bis Abends in die Fresse schlagen. 

Die ganzen Penner die für den Staat arbeiten sind die richtigen Schmarotzer wie Beamte, Politiker etc wenn die Inflation etwas greift haben Sie das Recht sich die Diäten oder Pensionen oder Gehälter 

zu erhöhen und nicht wie 2-3 % nein das wäre zu wenig. Kein Wunder das die Politiker keine Probleme im Arbeitssektor sehen, die ganze Läden in den Innenstädten machen Dicht, überall Zeitarbeitsfirmen 

die sich von den Resten ernähren, immer sind die kleinen Schuld die immer weniger bekommen, aber die ganzen EU Bürger die hier auf einmal die arbeit unseres Mittelstand machen, die ganzen EU Bürger die sich hier das 

Kindergeld holen weil bei Ihnen gibt es nur 10 Euro im Monat statt 182 Euro. Jetzt kommen noch die dümmsten Deutschen ja Rechtsanwälte auf die Idee allen Menschen die hier ein Jahr abhängen Hartz4 zu gewehren ab 2014 ist 

das Thema auch durch. Leute wir haben Probleme, die mittlerweile so groß geworden sind für die Politiker das Sie lieber sich den kleinsten Nenner raussuchen und damit ablenken statt Endlich hier aufzuräumen.

Wir leben ja super durch den Export machen die anderen 28 EU Staaten Wettbewerbs unfähig, zahlen am ende den bekackten Rettungsschirm obwohl kein EU Land für das andere aufkommen sollte, naja Merkel hat wohl nicht ganz funktioniert.

Parteien die es ändern könnten werden von Anfang an durch eine Angst und Hetz Kampanie ausgebremst tja so Läuft der Hase hier leider.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



cozma schrieb:


> Mag sein das dies ne harte Nummer ist, aber eigentlich, auch wenn ich jetzt Haue krieg, ich finds gar nicht so dumm.
> Klar kann man jetzt sagen die armen Harz4ler, aber man sollte auch mal das von der Warte der Friseure, Putzfrauen etc.
> sehen, wo bleibt deren Recht und Gleichberechtigung wenn jemand deren Sozialabgaben einsackt und dann schwarz noch
> dazu verdient und am Ende ein besseres Leben führen kann ohne sich den ganzen Tag krumm zu machen........
> ...


 
*die Fresse polier*

Irgendwo hast du ja recht, finds trotzdem ein Unding. Auch, wenn ich selber davon nicht betroffen bin.


----------



## borni (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Tja, die einen jonglieren mit Millionen Beträgen vorbei am Fiskus im Ausland rum und die anderen werden totalüberwacht wegen Bezügen von 350 € im Monat!


----------



## KrHome (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Es ist eben so. Für einige lohnt sich das Arbeiten schon gar nicht mehr. Mit Hartz 4 ist man besser dran und kann den ganzen tag Zuhause herumgammeln. Manche arbeiten ihr gesamtes Leben und bekommen nur eine geringfügig höhere Rente als es Hatz 4-Empfänger tun, welche im Gegensatz noch nie gearbeitet haben.


 Wie wäre es damit, denjenigen, die trotz 40 Stunden Job kaum mehr als Hartz4 haben, eine Gehaltserhöhung zu geben (z.B. durch Mindestlohn), anstelle gerade denen, die eh schon am Existenzminimum leben, dieses auch noch wegzunehmen?

Es wird immer Menschen geben, die den Sozialstaat bescheißen bzw. denen Hartz4 zum "Leben" (sei es noch so unwürdig) reicht. Man sollte aber nicht den Fehler machen, daraus abzuleiten, dass diese Menschen somit generell zuviel Geld hätten.


----------



## polarwolf (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Wat bekommt so eine arme Sau mit (Hetz 4) 355 Euro und dann gibt es Leute die nur auf dem kleinen rumhacken, der sich nicht mal richtig zu Wehr setzen kann. Deutschland du wirst immer erbärmlicher.
> 
> 
> Die schlimmsten die vom Geld anderer Leben durch Ihren Beruf andere Menschen zum Teil abziehen und sich über Sozial schwache hermachen könnte ich von morgens bis Abends in die Fresse schlagen.
> ...


 
Hartz 4-Bezieher bekommen 355 €? 
Achso, die Krankenversicherung, die Miete, die Heizung und sonstigen Unkosten hast du wohl vergessen. 355€ ist das was es bar auf die Kralle gibt, die restlichen Kosten werden einfach direkt vom Staat übernommen.

Da ist man schnell bei über dem doppelten. Der Sozialstaat ist völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen, der Leistungsgedanke sollte in Deutschland mal gestärkt werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



> Mit Hartz 4 ist man besser dran und kann den ganzen tag Zuhause herumgammeln. Manche arbeiten ihr gesamtes Leben und bekommen nur eine geringfügig höhere Rente als es Hatz 4-Empfänger tun, welche im Gegensatz noch nie gearbeitet haben.


 Woher kommen die Weisheiten? Sicherlich gibt es eine gewisse Anzahl an Arbeitsscheuen nur sollte man nicht alle auf die gleiche Stufe stellen.


> Wer auf Kosten von anderen lebt, denn was anderes ist Hartz 4 nicht, muss halt die Hosen runterzulassen.


 Es werden ja viele auch was eingezahlt haben, und man muss sich schon sehr viel gefallen lassen.


> "Wenn ich da net mindestens 1500€ netto bekomme, kann ich auch sein lassen und weiter Harz4 beziehen."
> Ich würde mal schätzen das wohl etwa 30-40% der Harz 4 Empfänger sich ab und an oder auch regelmäßig was dazu
> verdienen.


 Lustiger Witz, bei den Zeitsklaven verdient man ja öfters nicht mal das was andere als gesetzlichen Mindestlohn betrachten. Man bekommt als Belohnung sogar weniger Urlaub, gurkt in der Weltgeschichte rum, hat schlechtere Bedingungen bei der Schichtarbeit und seine Lohn bekommt man auch nicht zum 1. des Monats. Auf weitere Details will gar nicht eingehen. Du kannst mir aber nicht erzählen das du dich an die Gesetze zu 100% hälst.

 Das man gegen gewisse Gruppen was unternimmt ist ja verständlich, aber da gibt es andere Mittel und muss nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## flozn (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Wat bekommt so eine arme Sau mit (Hetz 4) 355 Euro und dann gibt es Leute die nur auf dem kleinen rumhacken, der sich nicht mal richtig zu Wehr setzen kann. Deutschland du wirst immer erbärmlicher.


 
Als Österreicher wird mir bei solchen News echt schlecht und ich finde es geradezu menschenverachtend, Arme auch noch derart komplett zu überwachen - Konto und Vermögen müssen ja sowieso schon offen gelegt werden.


----------



## slaper688 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag bekannter von mir bekommt 379euro zum leben da er sich ja ohne weiteres von dem üppigen Geld auch die neusten und stromsparenden Geräte zb Kühlschrank  kaufen kann muß er leider 72 euro Strom bezahlen so das ein Internet Zugang nicht möglich ist zu dem weiß er nie ob sein Geld am Monatsanfang bekommt oder nicht weil es wieder gestrichen wurde da er nur 19 Bewerbungen abgegeben hat er müßte 20 haben  leider sind seine Chancen auf einem Job mit 56 gleich null


----------



## Lord_Tyranus (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



KrHome schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit, denjenigen, die trotz 40 Stunden Job kaum mehr als Hartz4 haben, eine Gehaltserhöhung zu geben (z.B. durch Mindestlohn), anstelle gerade denen, die eh schon am Existenzminimum leben, dieses auch noch wegzunehmen?
> 
> Es wird immer Menschen geben, die den Sozialstaat bescheißen bzw. denen Hartz4 zum "Leben" (sei es noch so unwürdig) reicht. Man sollte aber nicht den Fehler machen, daraus abzuleiten, dass diese Menschen somit generell zuviel Geld hätten.


 
Für gelernte Personen mag vielleicht ein Mindestlohn in Ordnung sein, aber ein Ungelernter kann aus meiner Sicht keinen einen Mindestlohn 8,50€ pro Stunde bekommen. Die würden so auch keine Arbeit finden.

Was ich auch ungerecht finde ist das mein Geld, welches ich mir für das Alter beiseite lege und hart erarbeitet wurde, vom Staat genommen werden kann, wenn meine Eltern zum Beispiel in das Pflegeheim kommen würden. Einen Hart 4-Empfänger, der sich nie einen Kopf darüber machen musste, verliert nichts.  Dessen Eltern würden das auf Kosten der Steuerzahler bekommen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Woher kommen die Weisheiten? Sicherlich gibt es eine gewisse Anzahl an Arbeitsscheuen nur sollte man nicht alle auf die gleiche Stufe stellen.


 
Bei Menschen, die sehr viele Jahre lang eingezahlt haben und nicht mehr Arbeiten können, verstehe ich das. Ich kenne jedoch die Bewerbungen Derjenigen, welche vom Arbeitsamt geschickt werden. Diese sind oft "unter alles Sau".


----------



## Freakless08 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



cozma schrieb:


> Klar kann man jetzt sagen die armen Harz4ler, aber man sollte auch mal das von der Warte der Friseure, Putzfrauen etc.
> sehen, wo bleibt deren Recht und Gleichberechtigung wenn jemand deren Sozialabgaben einsackt und dann schwarz noch
> dazu verdient und am Ende ein besseres Leben führen kann ohne sich den ganzen Tag krumm zu machen........


Schonmal daran gedacht das viele von dir genannten Berufe aufstocken müssen da diese unter dem Existenzminimum verdienen und damit auch *Harz 4 beziehen müssen TROTZ Arbeit*? Was glaubst du wie sonst diese Billigfriseure usw. ihre Preise halten können? Da wird extrem an Lohn gespart.

Sozusagen Menschen "zweiter Klasse".
Die werden durch das neue Gesetz dann auch überwacht. Wie wäre es mit "Harz 4" Stempel für Personalausweise?

Nicht zu vergessen die Leih-/Zeitarbeiter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



polarwolf schrieb:


> Hartz 4-Bezieher bekommen 355 €?
> Achso, die Krankenversicherung, die Miete, die Heizung und sonstigen Unkosten hast du wohl vergessen. 355€ ist das was es bar auf die Kralle gibt, die restlichen Kosten werden einfach direkt vom Staat übernommen.
> 
> Da ist man schnell bei über dem doppelten. Der Sozialstaat ist völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen, der Leistungsgedanke sollte in Deutschland mal gestärkt werden.


Wie kommst du darauf das sonstige Kosten getragen werden und was die Mietkosten angeht gibt es Grenzen?
Ja der Sozialstaat läuft aus dem Ruder, die Firmen bekommen alles in den Achtersteven geschoben aber für Arbeitsplätze ist kein Geld da. Und glaube mir Zeitarbeit ist keine Lösung, wobei auch dort es ja schon teilweise rückläufig ist wegen dem Mindestlohn. Man wird sogar genötigt schlecht bezahlte Jobs anzunehmen und sich mit Zusatzleistungen des Jobcenters am Existenzminimum zu halten.


----------



## SaftSpalte (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

ICH SAG NUR : CSI NSA ARGE Extreme  ! 


Also böser Hartz 4 Mensch , Lass das Smartphone lieber liegen  



Also zum ersten : 

ICH WAR mal 1 monat Arbeitslos - Schlechtwetter Kündigung . (Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein paar super sachen zu den Pen... die auf dem AMT sitzen .

- Wir haben die Systeme schon ausgeschaltet kommen sie bitte morgen noch mal !  (45 min hätten die noch aufhaben müssen)
   kaffee tassen und sinnlosen rumlaufen waren standart .

- Ich wurde in ein bewerbungs Training hineingesteckt obwohl ich so ein mist nicht brauche da ich sowieso nächsten monat eingestellt wurde .(Bundeswehr Grundausbildung)

- Ich durfte meine eigenen Fähigkeiten in Schulnoten angeben !  Toll super . das baut die wahren harzer voll auf .. Kindergarten .

- Hey super !   Durfte mein ganzes erspartes aufbrauchen da ich nur 250 euro bekommen hatte , ohne weitere zuschläge .. Danke Deutschland , fangen wir wieder bei NULL an . (Weil Beim Bund bekahm ich nur ein Hungerslohn )


So sieht die ARGE AUS !  Schickt dich dann noch ein WochenPraktikum  . Habe den Super Chef am Hals geholt ... Ich lass mich weder Beleidigen oder sonst wo ... 


ES HAT NIEMAND INTERESSIERT ..... hauptsache weitergeschickt und Kaffee getrunken ....


1 MOnat hat mir bei dem Verein schon gereicht .... Mein arbeitslosengeld war weniger wie ein Harzer ...  Toll gemacht .. 

Ich bin sau froh gewesen das ich 3 MOnate von meinem Arbeitgeber zurückgerufen war ... Da sind 1800 Euro netto eine Pracht  !!!!

Danke an meinen Chef  !!!! Nie mehr ARGE !!!




> Wie kommst du darauf das sonstige Kosten getragen werden und was die Mietkosten angeht gibt es Grenzen?




Hier im Saarland bekommt man eine Schimmelbude vom Staat und man sollte nicht vergessen das man am ende des jahres eine Nachzahlung vom Gas bekommt von 600 euro weil man dort für die katze geheizt hat .
Zwar hat es mich nicht getroffen aber einen bekannten   supppppiiiiii


----------



## geo (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Also es gibt mindestens 6 Millionen Arbeitslose ( Dunkelziffer ist weit höher ) und nur etwa 800000 freie Stellen.

Es liegt also weniger daran das die Leute nicht wollen, es ist schlicht und ergreifend keine Arbeit da.


----------



## Quake2008 (14. November 2013)

Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Für gelernte Personen mag vielleicht ein Mindestlohn in Ordnung sein, aber ein Ungelernter kann aus meiner Sicht keinen Mindestlohn von 8,50€ pro Stunde bekommen. Die würden so auch keine Arbeit finden.
> 
> Was ich auch ungerecht finde ist das mein Geld, welches ich mir für das Alter beiseite lege und hart erarbeitet wurde, vom Staat genommen werden kann, wenn meine Eltern zum Beispiel in das Pflegeheim kommen würden. Einen Hart 4-Empfänger, der sich nie einen Kopf darüber machen musste, verliert nichts.  Dessen Eltern würden das auf Kosten der Steuerzahler bekommen.


 


Das ist doch blödsinn, ich bin Kaufmann und arbeite zurzeit im Support und bekommen 9Std es gibt hier kaum was. Für dem Support bin ich überqualifiziert aber da ich es nicht gelernt habe bekomme ich halt nicht mehr. 

Ein Freund von mir ist Kaufmann wie ich er hat sich überall Beworben und keine hat Ihn genommen Antwort kann könnte Ihn mit seinen Qualifikationen nicht bezahlen? Also wozu die Ausbildung.

Ich bin dabei mich weiter zu Bilden um irgend wann mehr zu verdienen, aber wie lange geht das gut? Bis sich alle in dem Bereich tummel und die Löhne wieder Sinken.



geo schrieb:


> Also es gibt mindestens 6 Millionen Arbeitslose ( Dunkelziffer ist weit höher ) und nur etwa 800000 freie Stellen.
> 
> Es liegt also weniger daran das die Leute nicht wollen, es ist schlicht und ergreifend keine Arbeit da.


 


Echt 6 Millionen, Komisch die CDU hat sich immer mit 2 Milionen gebrüstet.

Bevor ich weiter an irgend welche Statistiken und Diagrame der Regierung glaube so glaube ich lieber wieder an GOTT den da hab ich das gefühlt es bring wenigstens was.


----------



## Kyrodar (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Abseits aller Beschwerden hier; man kann froh sein, in Deutschland diese ganzen Leistungen überhaupt beziehen zu können. Gibt nicht gerade viele Länder, wo man so viel Geld in den Arsch geschoben bekommt.
Sei es nun Hartz4 oder Bafög oder sonstwas.


----------



## tankster (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich finde diese ganzen Sozialleistungen und das Ganze drumherum läuft völlig aus dem Ruder. Am besten mal kurz auf den Reset Knopf drücken und alles von vorne aufarbeiten mit der Gesetzgebung, vielleicht kommt ja wieder was Sinnvolles raus.

Zum Thema Anzahl Arbeitsloser: Hartz 4 ist, soweit ich das mal gehört habe, auch eine Art Gehalt, wodurch Hartz 4-Nehmer nicht als arbeitslos gelten. Nur wer kein Hartz 4 bekommt und keine Arbeit hat gilt wirklich als arbeitslos. Und diese Zahlen will anscheinend niemand veröffentlichen.


----------



## Vaion (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Deswegen habe ich in meinen 2 Monaten der Arbeitslosigkeit mir einfach ein Job gesucht und auf den Antrag verzichtet. Job gefunden.

Diese Bürokratie kennt echt keine Grenzen.......

 Die arme Umwelt!


vaion


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Für gelernte Personen mag vielleicht ein Mindestlohn in Ordnung sein, aber ein Ungelernter kann aus meiner Sicht keinen einen Mindestlohn 8,50€ pro Stunde bekommen. Die würden so auch keine Arbeit finden.
> 
> Was ich auch ungerecht finde ist das mein Geld, welches ich mir für das Alter beiseite lege und hart erarbeitet wurde, vom Staat genommen werden kann, wenn meine Eltern zum Beispiel in das Pflegeheim kommen würden. Einen Hart 4-Empfänger, der sich nie einen Kopf darüber machen musste, verliert nichts. Dessen Eltern würden das auf Kosten der Steuerzahler bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch schon einige Bewerbungen sehen dürfen, aber ich kennen auch gelernte Leute die ihren Gesellenbrief nur auf der Kirmes geschossen haben können.
 Nicht jeder ungelernter Arbeiter ist ein Eunuch mit linken Händen und von 8,50 talern bleibt einem ja auch nicht gerade viel übrig nach allen Unkosten. Zu den anderen Sachen schweige ich lieber bevor es sonst zu Bonusmeilen kommt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



polarwolf schrieb:


> Wer auf Kosten von anderen lebt, denn was anderes ist Hartz 4 nicht, muss halt die Hosen runterzulassen.



Oh man, da versteht einer den Staatshaushalt nicht. Du trägst nicht alleine das Instandsetzen der Straßen oder die Kosten für die Polizei. Das Tragen alle steuerpflichtigen Berufstätigen. Die Paar Cent die da von deiner Lohnsteuer dafür aufgewendet werden ist ein Witz. Aber klar, warum sollten wir nicht gleich alle die nicht Arbeiten, Krank sind oder zu Alt einfach umbringen. Weniger Kosten für alle. Na klingt das nicht gut? Ich will ja nicht, dass du zu viel für andere Menschen ausgeben musst.



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Da sind 1800 Euro netto eine Pracht


 
 Von so viel Netto, kannst du im Osten nur träumen. Ich bekomme das brutto.


----------



## SaftSpalte (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



> Also es gibt mindestens 6 Millionen Arbeitslose ( Dunkelziffer ist weit höher ) und nur etwa 800000 freie Stellen.
> 
> Es liegt also weniger daran das die Leute nicht wollen, es ist schlicht und ergreifend keine Arbeit da.



laut der CDU sind es 2,4 Millionen und hin und her ..

Fakt ist es das der Staat super schlau war .. Sie stecken Arbeitslose in Öffentliche einrichtungen für Harz 4 lohn und wandeln sie in Arbeiter um ..

Wenn man die ganzen Harz 4 Empfänger die einen 1 euro job machen in Satus *ARBEITSLOS* einstuft . dann sind wir immer noch bei 6-7 Millionen Arbeitslose . 

Ich kenne ein paar Leute die bei so einer GSG dingen Teilnehmen und die werden vom Staat Finanziert und Stricken Pullover oder Verkaufen Secondhand sachen . Die werden nicht als Arbeitslos eingestuft .


Und tut mir bitte ein Gefallen !  Treten bitte nicht immer nach unten ! Treten einfach mal nach Oben !  Weil oben werden die Fäden gezogen !


----------



## MyArt (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Leute im Persönlichkeitsrecht einschränken und Nebeneinahmen (zurecht) verbieten aber Hoeneß bejubeln.

Willkommen in Deutschland...


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

immer dieses Gelaber man bezahlt von seinem Lohn Hartz IV Empfänger.. Würde es keine Sozialleistungen für Menschen geben, meint ihr man muss weniger Steuer bezahlen??!? Sicher nicht. Also ist das nur eine Rechtfertigung. 
Ich seh das so. Ein Harz IV Bezieher bekommt mit allem Drum und dran ca. 900 - 1000€ (Warmiete,Regelleistung,Krankenversicherrung,Rentenversicherrung).. Geht aber einer Arbeiten ohne Ausbildung ect.. und muss einen Zeitarbeitsvertrag abschließen bekommt er wenns hochkommt, genauso viel. Arbeitet dafür aber 160Std. im Monat.  

Es ist Heuchlerrei. 160Std. Arbeiten gehn (1000€), Nicht Arbeiten gehen (1000€)? Wer ist dann dran Schuld wenn keiner für das Selbe Geld arbeiten gehen will? Bestimmt nicht derjenige der das Hartz IV bezieht. Da stimmt dann was mit dem System nicht. Zu Wenig Lohn würde ich sagen. 

Und hört doch mal auf zu denken man bezahlt von seiner Lohnsteuer die Sozialempfänger. Man bezahlt eher die ganzen Beamten ect.. Wie gesagt, würden es keine Sozialleistungen geben, hat man auch keinen cent mehr Lohn in der Tasche..


----------



## Tymotee (14. November 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Leute im Persönlichkeitsrecht einschränken und Nebeneinahmen (zurecht) verbieten aber Hoeneß bejubeln.
> 
> Willkommen in Deutschland...



Ich muss da immer an die Geschichte mit Christoph daum denken und wie die Presse und Hoeneß damit umgegangen sind und jetzt? Naja kommt halt immer drauf an wer was falsch macht...


----------



## ricky4 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

In diesem Zusammenhang bin ich mal gespannt wie streng man z.B. mit dem Uli Hoeneß ist. Schließlich hat der den Staat gleich um ein paar Millionen betrogen.


----------



## Lelwani (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Für gelernte Personen mag vielleicht ein Mindestlohn in Ordnung sein, aber ein Ungelernter kann aus meiner Sicht keinen einen Mindestlohn 8,50€ pro Stunde bekommen. Die würden so auch keine Arbeit finden.
> 
> Was ich auch ungerecht finde ist das mein Geld, welches ich mir für das Alter beiseite lege und hart erarbeitet wurde, vom Staat genommen werden kann, wenn meine Eltern zum Beispiel in das Pflegeheim kommen würden. Einen Hart 4-Empfänger, der sich nie einen Kopf darüber machen musste, verliert nichts.  Dessen Eltern würden das auf Kosten der Steuerzahler bekommen.
> 
> ...




Was soll er den deiner meinung nach bekommen?

Ein H4 empfänger hat nichts was er beiseite legen kann , im gegenteil er kann froh sein wenn er monatlich seine normalen rechnungen zahlen kann.
Damit meine ich Festnetztelefon, Strom  etc  alleine die 2 sprengen bei nehm bekannten 150€ ! 3 personen haushalt

Wenn man 375€(wenn man alleine lebt , 340 ca bei familie) im monat hat sag mir wie man das alles bezahlen soll und davon dann noch groß was zurück legen soll, und das du alles vom amt bekommst is völliger bullshit das war damals als es das Sozi amt noch gab so aber heute vergiss es.

Du hast einfach nur dumme vorurteile wie es halt fast überall in dem land hier gang und gebe is.

Ich bleib dabei ich wünsche mir für dich die arbeitslosigkeit damit du mal auf den bode der tatsachen zurück geholt wirst



Und es gibt weit mehr als 2-3 mio arbeitslose was die parteien da erzählen is gequrillte *******...
Sobald man eine "massnahme " oder 1€ Job hat is man raus aus der statisik und wird damit nicht mehr als Arbeitsloser geführt.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Von so viel Netto, kannst du im Osten nur träumen. Ich bekomme das brutto.


 
Was soviel?


----------



## Mast3rmind (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Bei Menschen, die sehr viele Jahre lang eingezahlt haben und nicht mehr Arbeiten können, verstehe ich das. Ich kenne jedoch die Bewerbungen Derjenigen, welche vom Arbeitsamt geschickt werden. Diese sind oft "unter alles Sau".



Ich hoffe ich verstehe dich jetzt nicht falsch. 

Die Arbeitslosenversicherung ist eine Risikoversicherung. Man spart dort nichts an, man bildet dort kein Kapital! Es ist eine Versicherung nach dem solidarischen Prinzip! Man kann sich hinterher nicht hinstellen und aufregen, nur weil man meint, man hätte doch immer brav eimgezahlt...

Es schockiert mich immer wieder, das sich die Menschen darüber so sehr aufregen. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Im Kern ist es richtig, das die Menschen erstmal von Ihren Ersparnissen und Besitztümer leben müssen, bevor Sie eine Grundsicherung vom Staat bzw von der Allgemeinheit bekommen. Besitzt verpflichtet nunmal! Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder und Kinder eben später für ihre Eltern. Und auch das ist richtig!

Damit will ich aber auf keinen Fall das System gut reden. Es krankt überall! Es gehört von Grund auf reformiert. Die Leistungen müssen mehr werden. Der Sanktionierungsapparat muss eingedämmt werden. Aufstocker darf es im Grunde gar nicht mehr geben. Aber da liegt das Problem bei den Arbeitgebern! Wer ist schon motiviert wenn er von seinem Gehalt nicht richtig leben kann?! Bevor ich komplett abschweife... 

Der Vorschlag aus dem Artikel ist eine Frechheit! Auch das ist ein weiterer Schritt zur demontage der Freiheit. Wer kein "Kunde" ist, hat sich auch nicht zu rechtfertigen müssen. Egal ob er etwas zu verbergen hat oder nicht.



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich seh das so. Ein Harz IV Bezieher bekommt  mit allem Drum und dran ca. 900 - 1000€  (Warmiete,Regelleistung,Krankenversicherrung,Rentenversicherrung)



Woher hast du denn den Quatsch? Ein einzelner Harzer bekommt mit Sicherheit nicht diesen Betrag - Alleine schon, das es in der Harz Regelung keinen Beitrag zur Rentenversicherung gibt, zeigt, wie wenig Ahnung du hast.


----------



## jamie (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ja klar, bindet sie doch gleich nackt draußen an, dmait ihr sie besser kontrollieren könnt! 
Eine Frechheit! Auch als ALG2-Empfänger hat man Menschenrechte!


----------



## polarwolf (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Oh man, da versteht einer den Staatshaushalt nicht. Du trägst nicht alleine das Instandsetzen der Straßen oder die Kosten für die Polizei. Das Tragen alle steuerpflichtigen Berufstätigen. Die Paar Cent die da von deiner Lohnsteuer dafür aufgewendet werden ist ein Witz. Aber klar, warum sollten wir nicht gleich alle die nicht Arbeiten, Krank sind oder zu Alt einfach umbringen. Weniger Kosten für alle. Na klingt das nicht gut? Ich will ja nicht, dass du zu viel für andere Menschen ausgeben musst.


 
Von Umbringen hat hier niemand etwas gesagt, das ist eine reine Unterstellung von dir. Ich habe den Bundeshaushalt nicht verstanden?

Das Bundesministerium für Arbeit und Soziales ist mit Abstand der größte Haushaltsposten mit fast 43% oder 123 Milliarden €, 
das Budget für Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung beträgt knapp 26 Millarden €
das Budget des Bundesministerium des Innern liegt bei 5,5 Millarden €. 

Klar, die Länderpolizeien gehören zu den Länderhaushalten, allerdings sind viele Sozialleistungen wie Hartz 4 auch umlagefinanziert und kommen nicht im Bundeshaushaltsplan vor, aber die grobe Marschrichtung kann man schon ablesen.

Es gibt auch andere wohlhabende Länder, wo das alles ein bisschen restriktiver handgehabt wird, gerade die USA oder Südkorea, jetzt will ich nicht behaupten, dass dort alles besser sei, allerdings hat man in diesen Ländern mehr Netto vom Brutto seines erarbeitendes Geldes übrig, weil's nicht für sozialen Firlefanz verplempert wird. Bei Deutschland ist man ja inzwischen fast bei der Hälfte seines Bruttolohnes als Nettobetrag angekommen, und dann hat man noch nicht konsumiert, denn von dem Geld, was man dann noch ausgibt, gibt es ja auch noch Mehrwert-, Öko-, Kraftstoff- oder sonstigen Steuern zu bezahlen.


----------



## frEnzy (14. November 2013)

Es ist so ekelhaft, wie hier mit Menschen umgegangen wird!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich seh das so. Ein Harz IV Bezieher bekommt mit allem Drum und dran ca. 900 - 1000€ (Warmiete,Regelleistung,Krankenversicherrung,Rentenversicherrung).. Geht aber einer Arbeiten ohne Ausbildung ect.. und muss einen Zeitarbeitsvertrag abschließen bekommt er wenns hochkommt, genauso viel. Arbeitet dafür aber 160Std. im Monat.
> 
> Es ist Heuchlerrei. 160Std. Arbeiten gehn (1000€), Nicht Arbeiten gehen (1000€)? Wer ist dann dran Schuld wenn keiner für das Selbe Geld arbeiten gehen will? Bestimmt nicht derjenige der das Hartz IV bezieht. Da stimmt dann was mit dem System nicht. Zu Wenig Lohn würde ich sagen.
> 
> Und hört doch mal auf zu denken man bezahlt von seiner Lohnsteuer die Sozialempfänger. Man bezahlt eher die ganzen Beamten ect.. Wie gesagt, würden es keine Sozialleistungen geben, hat man auch keinen cent mehr Lohn in der Tasche..


Bei einer Einzelperson wären es vielleicht um 800 Taler, und für Rente und Co wird kein Cent gezahlt. Ich will es nicht weiter vertiefen, aber es gibt auch viele die einen 400 Taler Job haben von denen man gut 2/3 anrechnen lassen darf. Wenn der Chef zb dort keine Arbeitskleidung stellt sitzt man auf den Kosten fest da nur sozialpflichtige Jobs gesponsert werden. Also ein klasse Anreiz die Kosten des Staates zu dämpfen.
 Früher gab es auch mal Weiterbildungen, Umschulungen usw. was in Zeiten der Zeitsklaven natürlich nicht mehr angeboten werden.


----------



## SaftSpalte (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> immer dieses Gelaber man bezahlt von seinem Lohn Hartz IV Empfänger.. Würde es keine Sozialleistungen für Menschen geben, meint ihr man muss weniger Steuer bezahlen??!? Sicher nicht. Also ist das nur eine Rechtfertigung.
> Ich seh das so. Ein Harz IV Bezieher bekommt mit allem Drum und dran ca. 900 - 1000€ (Warmiete,Regelleistung,Krankenversicherrung,Rentenversicherrung).. Geht aber einer Arbeiten ohne Ausbildung ect.. und muss einen Zeitarbeitsvertrag abschließen bekommt er wenns hochkommt, genauso viel. Arbeitet dafür aber 160Std. im Monat.
> 
> Es ist Heuchlerrei. 160Std. Arbeiten gehn (1000€), Nicht Arbeiten gehen (1000€)? Wer ist dann dran Schuld wenn keiner für das Selbe Geld arbeiten gehen will? Bestimmt nicht derjenige der das Hartz IV bezieht. Da stimmt dann was mit dem System nicht. Zu Wenig Lohn würde ich sagen.
> ...


 
zum ersten würde ich lieber zeitarbeiter sein als arbeitslos auch wenn ich arbeiten müsste 160 std . 
ausserdem würde ich persönlich depressiv werden ohne funktion und ziel am tage .

und mit dem beamten fangen wir erst gar nicht an .. die bezahlen schon gar nicht ihre rente. Beamte würde bei mir nicht geben !


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Mast3rmind schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn den Quatsch? Ein einzelner Harzer bekommt mit Sicherheit nicht diesen Betrag - Alleine schon, das es in der Harz Regelung keinen Beitrag zur Rentenversicherung gibt, zeigt, wie wenig Ahnung du hast.




Unterstell mir hier mal nicht, das ich keine Ahnung habe.. Rechne doch aus und dann sag das nochmal.. 245 Kaltmiete ca. 150€ Nebenkosten (Hessen) , 387€ Regelleistung = 782€
Sind dann eben keine 900 - 1000€.. Aber auch bei einer Leiharbeiterfirma ohne Schichtarbeit bekommt man nicht mehr Nettolohn. 

Ich hab nicht gesagt das ein Hartz IV Empfänger das Geld auf die Hand bekommt. Sondern was man als Hartz IV Empfänger als Leistung bekommt. Also wäre es Quatsch für das Selbe Geld arbeiten zu gehen. 

Und ja du hast Recht.. Rentenversicherrung gibt es nicht. Sondern eine Leistung ( Gesundheitsfonds BVA) Pflegeversicherrung/Krankenversicherung



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> zum ersten würde ich lieber zeitarbeiter sein als arbeitslos auch wenn ich arbeiten müsste 160 std .
> ausserdem würde ich persönlich depressiv werden ohne funktion und ziel am tage .
> 
> und mit dem beamten fangen wir erst gar nicht an .. die bezahlen schon gar nicht ihre rente. Beamte würde bei mir nicht geben !


 
Ja das ist aber nicht das Problem der Hatz IV Empfänger ob man Depressionen ohne Arbeit bekommt ect.. Für fast das Selbe geld machen was man will, oder fürs selbe Geld sich dumm und dämlich arbeiten.. Unlogisch


----------



## Tymotee (14. November 2013)

Also irgendwie wird die ganze Diskussion hier ziemlich pauschal und persönlich. :O


----------



## DrOwnz (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

soll es nicht hauptsächlich um datenabgleich gehen?

finde die Gestaltung des Artikels etwas unübersichtlich... grundsätzlich wurde die Hartz IV Regelung erklärt und dann wird zum speziellen umgeschwenkt.

Es sollen keine zusätzlichen Daten erhoben werden, sondern Daten einer Anwendung welche bereits genutzt wird nicht nur mit den Umsatzangaben, sondern auch zusätzlich mit den Daten der Agentur für Arbeit abgeglichen werden.

Natürlich kann man jetzt nicht absehen in wie weit dadurch die einzelnen Leistungsempfänger beeinflusst werden. Im Optimalfall sollte es für ehrliche Leistungsempfänger aber nichts ändern, sondern nur für die, die über das Internet Umsätze erzielen (hier setzt die existierende Software an)
Und jemand der schwarz Einnahmen generiert begeht Steuerhinterziehung und im falle eines Leistungsempfängers auch Sozialbetrug!


----------



## NicoGermanman (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Steht im Text.
Es sind aber nicht nur direkte Empfänger von staatlichen Leistungen betroffen, sondern auch deren Angehörige.

Findet ihr es jetzt immer noch gut?


----------



## Ramrod (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Was man so im Internet findet sind folgende Angaben:
festgesetzte Kosten des Lebensunterhaltes ab 2014: 391,00 € (Ich schätze mal das es wohl das Hartz4 sein wird)
+ ca. 400€ Unterkunftskosten bei der größtmöglichen Wohnung, (kommt natürlich auf die Stadt drauf an) womit Strom und Nebenkosten inkl. Heizung usw. bezahlt werden müssen. In München z.B. wird vermutlich der Betrag für die Wohnung höher sein.
Macht in der Summe ca. 800€ im Monat aus.
Keine Ahnung wie da Jemand auf 1000€ kommt. 
Bei 2 Personen im Haushalt gibt es 2x Hartz4 aber nur 1x die Unterkunftskosten und dann erst kommt man auf die über 1000€.


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Aber mal zum Thema.. Warum regt ihr euch so auf.. Wir werden doch alle Überwacht. 100%.
Kenn ein Kumpel. Läd 1 minute lang eine Top 100 von Torrent Runter.. Download abgebrochen. Zack 1 Woche Später Post bekommen. 
Es wird hier sicher jeder Buchstabe überwacht. Obs die Juckt oder nicht. Denke wenn die wollen können die in Jeden PC rein und raus.



Ramrod schrieb:


> Was man so im Internet findet sind folgende Angaben:
> festgesetzte Kosten des Lebensunterhaltes ab 2014: 391,00 € (Ich schätze mal das es wohl das Hartz4 sein wird)
> + ca. 400€ Unterkunftskosten bei der größtmöglichen Wohnung, (kommt natürlich auf die Stadt drauf an) womit Strom und Nebenkosten inkl. Heizung usw. bezahlt werden müssen. In München z.B. wird vermutlich der Betrag für die Wohnung höher sein.
> Macht in der Summe ca. 800€ im Monat aus.
> ...


 

Habs doch jetzt Kapiert. Dann sind es halt 100 bis 200€ Weniger.. Und dafür soll man 160 Stunden in Monat arbeiten? Für 100 bis 200€ Mehr im Monat? Schwachsinn.


----------



## SaftSpalte (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Es geht sich hier um Harz 4 Empfänger die Leistungen beziehen und nebenbei einen Kleinen oder großen Ebay-shop am laufen haben .  In 6 Monaten ist das wieder Schnee von gestern 

ich finde es schon arg , wenn einer vom staat lebt und nebenbei noch 500 euro oder mehr geld scheffelt . sowas sollte es nicht geben .
Anderseits sind die leute die mal ab und zu mal was verkaufen die gearschten .




> Aber mal zum Thema.. Warum regt ihr euch so auf.. Wir werden doch alle Überwacht. 100%.
> Kenn ein Kumpel. Läd 1 minute lang eine Top 100 von Torrent Runter.. Download abgebrochen. Zack 1 Woche Später Post bekommen.
> Es wird hier sicher jeder Buchstabe überwacht. Obs die Juckt oder nicht. Denke wenn die wollen können die in Jeden PC rein und raus.



wer lädt den noch bei Torrent runter ?    jeder weiss das dein upload gespeichert wird und die konzerne dich anklagen .... guten morgen 



> Bei 2 Personen im Haushalt gibt es 2x Hartz4 aber nur 1x die Unterkunftskosten und dann erst kommt man auf die über 1000€.




der staat würde bestimmt so ein Harz 4 Lager machen .. aber da kommen so alte geschichten auf   grüß gott


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich wäre ja dafür, Hartzler direkt irgendwie zu brandmarken, damit "normale" Menschen sie auch ja von den anderen unterscheiden können ... liegen nicht noch irgendwo ein paar ungenutzte Judensterne rum? Schön mit Klebestift ein rotes "H" drauf kleben, dann passts, man muss die Untermenschen ohne eigenes Einkommen auch ja möglichst weiter separieren und kontrollieren, bei denen handelt es sich ja nicht um Menschen mit Würde. Natürlich schliesst das ihre komplette Verwandschaft mit ein, wäre ja ein Unding, wenn man sich da untereinander helfen würde ... In Deutschland ists scheinbar schon wieder so weit. Zu diesem Dummfick passen die Pläne der Faschisten im BKA.


Mag ja sein, dass sich einige mit Hartz abgefunden haben, und davon mehr schlecht als recht leben können, aber für viele viele Menschen ist die unsoziale Hartz-Gesetzgebung die Vernichtung ihrer Existenz und eine Erniedrigung sondergleichen. Das kommt von einem, der btw gern seine Seuern und Sozialabgaben zahlt, weil er den Sinn dahinter erkennt, und kein totales egomanes Arschl*ch ist. Was soll also diese zusätzliche Kontrolle? Weil ein paar Deppen meinen, sich via Internet was illegal hinzuzuverdienen kommt jetzt der Generalverdacht und die Totalüberwachung der kompletten Verwandschaft und ihres Internetverkehrs?! BULLSHIT!


----------



## Explosiv (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Wovon träumt der Staat denn Nachts? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Plattformen wie Ebay und Co. oder PayPal und Online-Banken usw. einfach Kundendaten preisgeben. Da macht sich der Verantwortliche selbst strafbar und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das so etwas irgendwie durchgedrückt werden kann. Es gilt immer erst die Unschuldsvermutung, von daher wird es genug Datenschützer geben, die auf die Barrikaden gehen. Zum Beispiel: Onkel XY schenkt Hans Klaus (Hartz 4 Empfänger) einen Fernseher, dieser gefällt ihm nicht und da es sein eigen Hab und Gut ist, darf er diesen auch verkaufen. Viel Spaß. Den Ausdruck Hartz 4 finde ich allerdings jetzt auch grenzwertig und herablassend. Es hieß glaube ich mal Arbeitslosengeld II oder so .


----------



## Anchorage (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich habe schon für 1024€ Brutto gearbeitet, dabei sind knappe 803€ Netto rausgekommen ich meine wie soll man davon leben ? Mit 8,50 Mindestlohn wirds auch nicht mehr, für 8,19 Buckeln ist schon ne härte, mit den Fahrtkosten habe ich noch nicht mal angefangen, die Arbeitsklamoten darf man selber bezahlen, da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig. Ich kann schon verstehen warum Hartzer eben Hartzen und ich bin nicht mal sauer deswegen.


----------



## wubroha (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

"Hängt sie höher die Hartzer und chipt sie wie Tiere"
Diese widerliche Revolverblatt BZ ist einfach nur zum Kotzen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



polarwolf schrieb:


> Von Umbringen hat hier niemand etwas gesagt, das ist eine reine Unterstellung von dir. Ich habe den Bundeshaushalt nicht verstanden?


 Schade und ich dachte du verstehst meinen zynischen Sarkasmus 



polarwolf schrieb:


> Das Bundesministerium für Arbeit und Soziales ist mit Abstand der größte Haushaltsposten mit fast 43% oder 123 Milliarden €


 Und wie hoch ist darin der Anteil an ALG 2?

 Wenn 43% stimmen, sollten es übrigens 129,9 Mrd. sein.


----------



## Lexx (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Wer nichts zu Produktivität(ssteigerung) und Bruttonationalprodukt beiträgt,
der braucht auch kein (subventioniertes) High-Speed-Internet.

Sorry Leute:
aber ohne Kohle/Einkommen, kein Amazon, Ebay oder Zalando, für den unterprivilegierten 
Sozialhilfeempfänger reicht die Fernsehgebührenbefreiung für seine/ihre tägliche/s
"Gehirnwäsche". Sprich: seiner televisionären Bestätigung seines sozialen und Bildungsstandes.

Internet wird, im Gegenteil zu "öffentlichen" Fernsehens/Gütern vollkommen, different finanziert.
Nach wie vor ist Internet "Luxus", und keine Notwendigkeit des täglichen (Über-)Lebens.
Zivilrechtlich geregelt.

Wer "Anschluss" braucht, bekommt es für Cent-Beträge in türkischen, pakistanischen oder
tunesischen Internet-Cafes, zum (erbettelbaren) Centpreis (zumindest in Wien/Österreich).
(Inklusive der religiös-fundamentalistischen Indoktrin, wie kürzlich beobachtet.)

In einer Gesellschaft, die immer nur fordert, haben und besitzen will, gleichzeitig aber nicht 
bereit/fähig/gewillt ist, zu (propagierten/erwartenden) Produktivitätssteigerung beiträgt, 
finde ich diese Diskussion/Gedanken/Entscheidungen nur vorhersehbar/berechenbar.

Oder gibts ein verbrieftes Anrecht auf monatliche Benzin-, Drogen-, Nikotin- oder  
Alkoholmengen?

Wer Zynismus/Faschismus findet, darf ihn gerne weiterkicken..


----------



## Freakless08 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Off-Topic: 


SaftSpalte schrieb:


> wer lädt den noch bei Torrent runter ?    jeder weiss das dein upload gespeichert wird und die konzerne dich anklagen .... guten morgen


Mach ich immer und biete auch ordentlich Upload an. Für Linux Distributionen.
Wer Urheberrechtsverletzung begeht ist selbst schuld.


----------



## flozn (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Es ist so ekelhaft, wie hier mit Menschen umgegangen wird!


 
Absolut! Und was oftmals ganz vergessen wird: Hartz 4 und "Ein-Euro-Jobs" drücken das Lohnniveau und vernichten reguläre Jobs.


----------



## Infernalracing (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Also ich finde es erschreckend wie hier so Mancher denkt.
Ich glaube das man die Ärmsten der Gesellschaft nicht auch noch Jagen und für jeden Cent mehr Bestrafen sollte, vor allem nicht wenn man Bedenkt was den Steuerzahler (dem Staat und ........) die Bankenrettung, Griechenland & Co. gekostet haben oder es immer noch werden.

MfG & wählt die Piratenpartei!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Finde es traurig wie manche hier die Harz4-Bezieher abstempeln. RTL und co. machen das ja nicht zu wenig. 
Und wenn ich das lese von Tripleh84 oder Lexx könnt ich kotzen!!! 
1000€ Harz4 wo lebst du?? Rentenversicherung wird schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr von Staat bezahlt.
Tripleh84 und Lexx ich sehen du findest es ok wenn man für 7.56€/h (Zeitarbeit) arbeiten geht, dabei 260€ Sprit im Monat hat. 40h arbeiten gehst und 35h Bezahlt bekommst, Rest Zeitkonto. Wenn du aber zum Arzt musst sollst du nicht krank machen sonder Stunden abbummeln. Wie das Hochwasser hier war, und man nicht mehr zur Arbeit kam, hat die Zeitfirma gesagt: ES IST UNS EGAL WIE SIE AUF ARBEIT KOMMEN; SIE MÜSSEN ERSCHEINEN; SONST ABMAHNUNG !!! Die dann auch kam!
Tripleh84 du findest es auch in Ordnung wenn man 72-80 h( 40h werden nur bezahlt!!!) in der Woche arbeiten gehst aber der Cheff ständig vergisst den Lohn zu Zahlen. Aber wenn auf das Geld anspricht, doht er mit Kündigung!! Und er einen noch beim Amt schlecht macht so dass die Sperre Erfolgt.
Ich kann noch extrem viele solcher Erlebnisse von mir erzählen aber wenn ich so ein MÜLL lese mit 1000€, dann könnt ich ausrasten!!!
Ich habe 4 Jahre gegen das Amt geklagt, habe keine Miete und 50% Nebenkosten bekommen, und habe von nichts gelebt.
 Extrem viele Schulden dazu angehäuft, aber die Harz4-Bezieher bekommen ja allen in den Ar... geschoben.
Du solltest mal überlegen warum 50-65% aller Harz4-Bezieher gegen das Amt klagen !!!! 80% davon klagen weil es kaum Geld gibt, 20% wegen unzulässige Sperren. Denn von der Sperre bekommt der Bearbeiter, Bonuspunkte damit er schneller aufsteigt, und 50% von gesperrten Geld zusätzlich !!! Dabei kommt es öfters vor das man bis auf 0€ runtergesetzt wird, somit erklärst du Tripleh84 und Lexx wie man davon Miete und co. bezahlen soll???
Umschulungen und Weiterbildung werden abgelegten aber Sinnlos-Maßnahmen werden gemacht, wo man 8h rum sitzt, dabei kostet so eine Maßnahme 1000-2000€ pro Monat und Teilnehmer !!! Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage 3 Monate Hartz 4 zu beziehen zu können ( neue Arbeitsstelle hab ich schon ), trotz Aufhebung der Sperrzeit. Mal sehen was ich im Nachhinein noch von denen bekomme, wahrscheinlich verrechnen die auch noch das Geld was durch den Verkauf eniger Hardware auf dem Konto eingegangen ist.

Ich kann euch nur raten kommt nicht in diese Lage es ist ein unglaublicher Bürokratie Aufwand und der Antrag kostet Nerven.
Und glaubt bitte nicht die geben euch irgendeinen Cent wenn ihr krank im Krankenhaus liegt und den Termin zum Hartz 4 Antrag verpasst habt.

Dann heißt es erstmal, nein wir können für September nicht zahlen, weil Antrag erst im Oktober eingegangen ist, egal ob sie krank waren.
Im Nachhinein würde ich fast sagen, wenn ihr genug Geld habt, spart euch den Antrag komplett ( hätte ich auch tun sollen ), kostet nur Nerven und geht auf den Sack.

Die sollen lieber mal die prekären Beschäftigungen verhindern und die Konsumkrise lösen.

Die oberen 2% schöpfen ab und legen das Geld auf die hohe Kante, den unteren 50% fehlt dieses Geld zum konsumieren.

Bin gespannt wie die Geldumverteilung diesmal von Statten geht? Krieg? Bürgerkrieg? Zusammenbruch des Euroraums? Mal sehen.



> Finde es traurig wie manche hier die Harz4-Bezieher abstempeln. RTL und co. machen das ja nicht zu wenig.



Gibt Idioten die davon keine Ahnung haben und auf einem ganz hohen Ross daherkommen und meinen so könnten nicht in diese Lage kommen.


----------



## jamie (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lexx schrieb:


> Wer nichts zu Produktivität(ssteigerung) und Bruttonationalprodukt beiträgt,
> der braucht auch kein (subventioniertes) High-Speed-Internet.
> 
> Sorry Leute:
> ...


 
Das wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn er sich über das Internet frei informieren und bilden könnte und nicht auf die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender angewiesen ist.
Wenn der Staat schon zahlt, dann darf er wohl zumindest auch erwarten, dass er auch entscheidet, was dieser jemand erfährt udn was nichts.
Wer bezahlt, bestimmt die Propaganda!


----------



## Explosiv (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lexx schrieb:


> für den unterprivilegierten
> Sozialhilfeempfänger reicht die Fernsehgebührenbefreiung für seine/ihre tägliche/s
> "Gehirnwäsche".


 
Du hast dich gerade selbst disqualifiziert. 
Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hat es auch schon einmal jemanden getroffen und er war stehts in Arbeit und bemüht welche zu haben. Ich wünsche dir nichts schlechtes, jedoch sollte man dir evtl. mal eines deiner Persönlichkeitsrechte entziehen, allein um mal zu sehen wie toll du es fändest.

MfG


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich bin da fast für die Forderung der FDP das Geld auf 250 Euro zu kürzen!

Ich mein, es ist doch gesund nur Nudeln mit Tomatenmark zu essen und Telefon/Internet braucht man nicht, vor allem nicht für Bewerbungen oder Jobsuche.

Es ist viel besser ins Arbeitsamt zu fahren ( kostet ja nichts ) und dort zu recherchieren.


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lexx schrieb:


> Wer nichts zu Produktivität(ssteigerung) und Bruttonationalprodukt beiträgt,
> der braucht auch kein (subventioniertes) High-Speed-Internet.
> 
> Sorry Leute:
> ...


 
Was bisten du für einer? Schlipsträger? Onanierst du auf deine Geldscheine?
Seid wann gibt es nur Internetladen von Ausländischen Bürgern?


Jeder Harz VI Empfänger kann doch mit der Regelleistung machen was er will. Und wenn er sich eine 150 Mbit Leitung holt ist es seine Sache. Oder 10 Päckchen Kippen Raucht oder sich ne Stripperin für 100€ holt..  Nur weil einer meint er geht Arbeiten, ist er noch lang nichts besseres, so wie "Du" dich gerade da hin stellst.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich bin da fast für die Forderung der FDP das Geld auf 250 Euro zu kürzen!
> 
> Ich mein, es ist doch gesund nur Nudeln mit Tomatenmark zu essen und Telefon/Internet braucht man nicht, vor allem nicht für Bewerbungen oder Jobsuche.
> 
> Es ist viel besser ins Arbeitsamt zu fahren ( kostet ja nichts ) und dort zu recherchieren.


 
Zum Arbeitsamt fahren kostet nichts? Also wohnt jeder Hartz IV Empfänger neben dem Arbeitsamt? Und mittlerweile wird Sogar vom Job Center verlangt sich Online nach Job Angeboten umzusehen. (Odenwald)


----------



## SaftSpalte (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich bin da fast für die Forderung der FDP das Geld auf 250 Euro zu kürzen!
> 
> Ich mein, es ist doch gesund nur Nudeln mit Tomatenmark zu essen und Telefon/Internet braucht man nicht, vor allem nicht für Bewerbungen oder Jobsuche.
> 
> Es ist viel besser ins Arbeitsamt zu fahren ( kostet ja nichts ) und dort zu recherchieren.





ist nicht dein ernst oder ??


----------



## fnord23 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man tatsächlich Hartz IV Empfängern auf Staatskosten eine Breitband-Internetleitung ins Wohnzimmer legen muss; das ist bester Stoff für lange Diskussionen. Was mich so ankotzt ist diese "Wir müssen denen auf die Finger schauen"-Mentalität. Da werden die Empfänger von Sozialleistungen per se mal schnell als potenzielle Missbraucher abgestempelt und behandelt wie unmündige Kleinkinder. Ich erhalte Hilfestellung auf dem weg (zurück) in ein geordnetes, selbstfinanziertes Leben nur, wenn ich das bisschen Restwürde das mir bleibt freiwillig dem Onkel Kontrolleur vom Amt aushändige? WTF. Demnächst müssen die armen Schweine dann auch nachweisen, dass die Klamotten aus der städtischen Kleiderkammer regelmässig gewaschen und gebügelt werden. Deutschland, Deine Politiker...


----------



## MichFancy (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Wie man hier in Deutschland als Leiharbeiter und Hartz4 empfänger behandelt wird ist so was von zum kotzen, die wo alle meckert über Hartzer sollten sich schämen. 

Im übrigen sind wir bei grob 10 Mio Arbeitslosen wenn wir alle mitzählen, wie 1€ Jober, über 50zig Jährige, Leute in irgendwelchen sinnbefreiten Maßnahmen, Krank geschriebene die Arbeitslos sind, etc...

@Lexx   Du bist doch der aller letzte .... denk dir was nettes aus


----------



## Ocmaster (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

stasi deutschland reloadet mehr fällt einen nicht mehr dazu ein die politiker etc. wissen vor verrottung im kopf nicht mehr was sie machen sollen.
bald weis die nsa wie viel sex du am tag hast ihr werdert es schon sehn.


----------



## XXTREME (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Das finde ich super. Die Hartz-4-Empfänger bekommen eh viel zu viel Geld.


 
Schwachmat ohne Hirn


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Warum sollte ein Hartz4 Empfänger auch eine Arbeit annehmen, bei der er nüx verdient?

Seinen Körper bei irgendwelchen Knochenjobs kaputtmachen, um dann 100 Euro mehr im Monat zu haben?

Also bitte das ist doch lächerlichst.

Wenn sich Arbeit nicht mehr lohnt, dann kann man genausogut daheim bleiben und wenn sie jetzt die Regelsätze noch weiter kürzen und überwachen und unten abschneiden, dann rutscht von oben immer mehr nach, aber das kapieren die nicht.

Kürzungen sind immer ein Zeichen dafür, dass es bald Bergab geht. Wenn man Hatz4 kürzt und denjenigen die an der Krise verdienen noch mehr in den Rachen wirft, naja.

Das witzige ist ja, dass der Bürokratieaufwand für Überwachung, Mitarbeiter etc.. etc.. früher noch viel geringer war, im Endeffekt wurde gar nüx eingespaart, darum frage ich mich auch warum die die Kontrolle erhöhen, ist doch eh kein Geld dafür da.



> st nicht dein ernst oder ??



Die Ironie war doch nicht zu übersehen oder?


----------



## Explosiv (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



MichFancy schrieb:


> Leute in irgendwelchen sinnbefreiten Maßnahmen, Krank geschriebene die Arbeitslos sind, etc...



So schauts aus, ich habe da schon Sachen gehört, da kann man eigentlich nur den Kopf schütteln. 
Eine Ausbildungsstätte für Weiterbildungen/Umschulungen: ein Schweißer wird umgeschult zum Altenpfleger, weil es angeblich keine Jobs in dem Beruf gibt. Auf der anderen Seite werden in einem weiteren Kurs der gleichen Ausbildungsstätte Altenpfleger zu Schweißern umgeschult inklusive Führerschein. Wie Sinnbefreit ist das denn? So und nicht anders werden unsere Steuergelder aus dem Fenster geworfen, nur damit die Kommunen den jährlichen Topf leer bekommen, um im nächsten Jahr die gleiche Summe erhalten zu können. Wtf!. Ich zumindest kann mir auch schwer vorstellen, das ein Hartz 4 Empfänger online so viel Umsatz mit Verkäufen machen könnte, um damit seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten. Dieser Staat verschuldet sich immer mehr für unsinnige Bauprojekte, investiert in die Schulden anderer Länder usw. und nun sind sogar die sozial schwächsten dran. Die Rente in diesem Land ist außerdem schon lange für die Katz.


----------



## jamie (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Du hast dich gerade selbst disqualifiziert.
> Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hat es auch schon einmal jemanden getroffen und er war stehts in Arbeit und bemüht welche zu haben. Ich wünsche dir nichts schlechtes, jedoch sollte man dir evtl. mal eines deiner Persönlichkeitsrechte entziehen, allein um mal zu sehen wie toll du es fändest.
> 
> MfG


 
Och Leute, nicht euer Ernst.
Schön zu sehen, dass ihr alle so denkt aber lest doch bitte seinen Text nochmal ganz in Ruhe durch.
Für alle, die's immer noch nicht gecheckt haben: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So eins sollte ich mir vllt. echt mal zulegen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



jamie schrieb:


> Och Leute, nicht euer Ernst.
> Schön zu sehen, dass ihr alle so denkt aber lest doch bitte seinen Text nochmal ganz in Ruhe durch.
> Für alle, die's immer noch nicht gecheckt haben:
> 
> ...


 
Naja scheint er aber ziemlich ernst gemeint zu haben. 

Diskussion kann wegen sowas ziemlich ausarten und es Regnet Verwarnungen nachher. Deshalb klinke ich mich da lieber mal aus. Weil ob jemand das mit Ironie Schreibt oder nicht. Weiß man nicht wirklich immer. Gibt wirklich so leute wie Lexx, die das genau so sehen.


----------



## jamie (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Naja scheint er aber ziemlich ernst gemeint zu haben.
> 
> Diskussion kann wegen sowas ziemlich ausarten und es Regnet Verwarnungen nachher. Deshalb klinke ich mich da lieber mal aus. Weil ob jemand das mit Ironie Schreibt oder nicht. Weiß man nicht wirklich immer. Gibt wirklich so leute wie Lexx, die das genau so sehen.


 
Ähh, mhh, ähh, hmm, ähh


> Wer Zynismus/Faschismus findet, darf ihn gerne weiterkicken..


Merkste selber, ne?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2013)

*BLUT ****** GENOZID. weniger ist doch keine headline*



polarwolf schrieb:


> Hartz 4-Bezieher bekommen 355 €?
> Achso, die Krankenversicherung, die Miete, die Heizung und sonstigen Unkosten hast du wohl vergessen.



Was für sonstige Unkosten denn bitte schön? Heizung, Kaltmiete, Versicherung - Ende Gelände. Das wars.




			
				Lord_Tyranus;5858709Was ich auch ungerecht finde ist das mein Geld schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast ernsthaft ein Problem damit, dass jemand, der sein ganzes Leben lang über nichts hatte, davon später nichts abgeben muss? Und die Pflegeheime, die der Staat zu 100% bezahlt, möchte ich lieber nicht von innen sehen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ripcord (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Bitte nicht die Schwarzgeldkonten von Arbeitslosen in der Schweiz vergessen. Ich bin mir sicher, alle ALG 2 Empänger haben dort neben Uli Hoeneß und jedem 2. Pokitiker ein paar Millionen versteckt...


----------



## Explosiv (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



jamie schrieb:


> Och Leute, nicht euer Ernst.



Ich muss zugeben, ich habe nur die ersten zwei Absätze gelesen und mir blieb mein Bier fast im Halse stecken. 
Wer es für angebracht hält, bei so einem Thema Ironie an den Tag legen zu müssen, muss wohl auch damit rechnen das nicht jeder über alles und jeden lachen kann und möchte. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rentenversicherung kannst du streichen.



Ist das so, das hier also keine Rentenbeiträge gezahlt werden?


----------



## MomentInTime (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

"Die kriegen so wenig; wenn die über Wasser bleiben, müssen die doch betrügen !" - Was für eine Logik. Abartig ! Erst schön noch weiter auf Arbeitslose einschlagen, und wenn an ihnen die Überwachungsmechanismen ausreichend erprobt und ausgereift sind, wird dann auf die Masse umgeschaltet. Pfui Politik, unser Geschichtsbuch ist nicht als Anleitung, sondern als Mahnmal gedacht, auf dass wir die Fehler der Vergangenheit nicht widerholen !
Unsere Gesellschaft wird immer asozialer, konzerngesteuerter, und überwachter - alles richtet enormen Schaden an uns als Zivilgesellschaft, Tier und Umwelt an ! Wer in der Politik tatsächlich Umsetzungsversuche von sowas startet, gehört in's GEFÄNGNIS ! Zu dumm, dass die Linke oder die Piratenpartei relativ wenig Stimmen bei der letzten Wahl erhalten haben; sie hätten solche Vorschläge dem Einreicher schallend um die Ohren gehauen - ob die anderen Parteien das aus so gehandhabt hätten, da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher...


----------



## AnthraX (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lelwani schrieb:


> wat bist du den fürn vogel?
> 
> Ich wünsche dir von ganzem herzen das du irgendwann mal von H4 leben musst !


 
Rumheulen brauchen sie aber auch nicht. Deutschland hat das vermutlich beste Sozialsystem auf diesem Planeten. Die HartzIV Emppfänger die ich kenne haben alles andere als ein schweres leben  Die Illusion von dem "armen armen Hartz IV Empfänger" ist doch falsch. 
In anderen ländern bekommen sie um einiges weniger und auch dort leben die meisten noch  Im Endeffekt sieht es doch so aus :

Einige Hartz IV Empfänger bekommen für das nichts tun (korrekt: NICHTS tun) mehr Geld als manch andere Leute die schuften gehen. Und ganz ehrlich? Arbeit gibt es an jeder Ecke. Aushilfen etc werden sehr vieel gesucht. Meine Mutter hatte nach 30 Jahren sofort eine Stelle  als Aushilfe in einer reinigungsfirma bekommen um Geld für das neue Auto meiner Eltern beizusteuern.



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Abartig !Erst schön noch weiter auf Arbeitslose einschlagen, und wenn an ihnen die Überwachungsmechanismen ausreichend erprobt und ausgereift sind, wird dann auf die Masse umgeschaltet. Pfui Politik, unser Geschichtsbuch ist nicht als Anleitung, sondern als Mahnmal gedacht, auf dass wir die Fehler der Vergangenheit nicht widerholen !
> Unsere Gesellschaft wird immer asozialer, konzerngesteuerter, und überwachter - alles richtet enormen Schaden an uns als Zivilgesellschaft, Tier und Umwelt an ! Wer in der Politik tatsächlich Umsetzungsversuche von sowas startet, gehört in's GEFÄNGNIS ! Zu dumm, dass die Linke oder die Piratenpartei relativ wenig Stimmen bei der letzten Wahl erhalten haben; sie hätten solche Vorschläge dem Einreicher schallend um die Ohren gehauen - ob die anderen Parteien das aus so gehandhabt hätten, da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher...


 
Ein Glück haben Parteien wie die Linke wenig stimmen bekommen xD Und in welcher Form dient denn unser Geschichtsbuch als Anleitung? Wo gab es denn ähnliches? Kommt nun bloß nicht mit der DDR oder noch schlimmer dem 3.Reich.... -.-



Ripcord schrieb:


> Bitte nicht die Schwarzgeldkonten von Arbeitslosen in der Schweiz vergessen. Ich bin mir sicher, alle ALG 2 Empänger haben dort neben Uli Hoeneß und jedem 2. Pokitiker ein paar Millionen versteckt...


 

und td bringt jeder Cent steuer davon dem Staat mehr als ein Hartz IV Empfänger der Jahrelang nichts tut und dafür einen Haufen kohle kassiert... Das soll Steuerhinterziehung nicht im geringsten entschuldigen ;D


----------



## sessecun (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Das ist ja echt das dümmste was mir diese Woche zu Ohren gekommen ist...


----------



## Callisto (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Also ich finde das jetzt nicht soo schlimm.

Ich war wegen einem Umzug zu meiner Freundin 2 Monate Arbeitslos. Da ich ja selbst bei meiner alten Stelle gekündigt habe ,hatte ich 3 Monate sperre für ALG.
Mein "Ziel" war es ,einen einzigen Monat mal ALG zu bekommen, zahle ja auch schon 16Jjahre da ein. Aber das war wohl nix, vom Arbeitsamt mit Stellenangeboten bombadiert worden und nach 2,5 Monaten hatte ich einen Job. Es war nicht mein wunsch Job und die bezahlung war auch nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe, aber ich hatte echt keinen bock mehr auf die ganzen Termine.

Mein Fazit aus meiner Geschichte wer einen Job möchte bekommt einen, der  jenige der keinen will ist entweder zu Faul oder die Ansprüche sind zu hoch.

Bei dem Job war ich 7 Monate und hab parallel was anderes gesucht, ohne den druck vom Amt.Und siehe da, im Januar bin ich seit einem Jahr in einem Job der mir riesigen Spaß macht und recht Gut bezahlt wird.

Was ich viel schlimmer finde ,die  super Regierung soll mal was dagegen tun damit die Leute nicht von Zeitarbeitsfirmen abgezockt werden, das finde ich die größte sauerrei. 

Ich war noch nie bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma aber das was ich so höre das wünsche ich keinem.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## pod-user (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum steckt man uns nicht gleich wieder in Lager, dazu eine Tätowierung und die Pflicht eine Armbinde zu tragen? Sicherlich soll niemand sich mit Schwarzarbeit bereichern, aber dafür muss man nicht alle Betroffene mit Knute behandeln. Wie wäre es denn wenn man solche Leute die andere bescheißen einen gut dotierten Job gibt  wie es bei den oberen 10k auch gebräuchlich ist.


 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck6Fw3np03c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdEozTH8c4s


Hier noch ein Link

Der richtige Riecher: US-Regierung aktiviert FEMA-Camps im gesamten Land


----------



## der-sack88 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Meine Fresse, von Tag zu Tag schäme ich mich mehr dafür, in diesem Land zu leben.

Auf der einen Seite wird ein Verbrecher, der uns alle um Steuern in Millionenhöhe betrogen hat, zum Heiligen erklärt, auf der anderen Seite werden Leute, die gerade so genug zum Überleben haben gegängelt wo es nur geht. Gestern habe ich gelesen, dass Kinder, die das Pech haben, dass beide Eltern Aufstocker sind einfach mal zum Arbeitsamt einbestellt werden, heute dann so eine Nachricht. Sag mal, gehts noch? Hier wird eine gesamte Gesellschaftsschicht zu Dreck degradiert. Allein schon die Annahme, dass Kinder von Hartz4-Empfängern grundsätzlich dumm sind, ist grotesk. Denen wird in der Pubertät eingetrichtert, dass sie minderwertig und nicht tauglich für den Arbeitsmarkt sind.
Gerade die Aufstocker tun mir Leid. Lohnsklaventum ist da schon der passende Ausdruck. Wenn ich bedenke, dass die Leute, die Arbeit haben und Steuern zahlen, diese Arbeitsplätze mitfinanzieren und wir so alle zahlen müssen, weil ein paar Millionäre, die zu viel Geld haben um es in 1000 Jahren auszugeben, immer noch nicht genug haben und ihren Arbeitnehmern nicht genug zahlen, um überleben zu können... denn wenn man sich mal überlegt, wo ist der Unterschied? Ohne Hartz4 würden die wohl verhungern oder im Winter erfrieren, anders wäre es ganz ohne Gehalt auch nicht... Sklaven eben.
Und die Mehrzahl der Arbeitslosen, die, die wirklich einen Job suchen, müssen doch auch verarscht vorkommen, wenn sie so was lesen.

Aber so ist das nun mal in unserem System, man wird nicht mehr als Mensch gesehen. Man ist ein Etwas, was gefälligst zu funktionieren hat. Wenn du da nicht mitspielen willst, hast du Pech gehabt. Und wenn du mitspielen willst, musst du hoffen, dass du deinen Job nicht doch an einen Südostasiaten verlierst, der noch verzweifelter ist als du selbst und für noch weniger Geld arbeitet.
Naja, es lebe der Kapitalismus, es lebe die Globalisierung! Es ist doch prima, die, die keine Arbeit haben, werden krank, weil sie sich von Dreck ernähren müssen, und die, die Arbeit haben, haben Burn-Out und Depressionen. So hat jeder was davon.

Naja, was reg ich mich auf, ändern kann man eh nichts. Ob jetzt von BMW oder Mövenpick, gesponsort werden alle Parteien. Die einen sind nur zu dumm um das Geheim zu halten. Und hier in Hessen wählt man Grün, nur damit die denen mit dem Schwarzgeld helfen, an der Macht zu bleiben.


----------



## AnthraX (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, von Tag zu Tag schäme ich mich mehr dafür, in diesem Land zu leben.


 
Dann wander aus? zwingt dich doch niemand hier zu bleiben  Aber komm dann nicht wieder angeschissen weil es dann woanders auf einmal doch nicht so rosig ist mit dem sozialsystem


----------



## MichFancy (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Ein Glück haben Parteien wie die Linke wenig stimmen bekommen xD Und in welcher Form dient denn unser Geschichtsbuch als Anleitung? Wo gab es denn ähnliches? Kommt nun bloß nicht mit der DDR oder noch schlimmer dem 3.Reich.... -.-


 
Du vergisst wohl wo die Merkel her ist? und die Linke ist nicht die SED.


----------



## jamie (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Dann wander aus? zwingt dich doch niemand hier zu bleiben  Aber komm dann nicht wieder angeschissen weil es dann woanders auf einmal doch nicht so rosig ist mit dem sozialsystem


 
Das natürlich ganz toll! Damit kann man jede Kritik sofort unterbinden. Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ist das so, das hier also keine Rentenbeiträge gezahlt werden?



Prinzipiell sind ALGIIer in der Rentenversicherung - aber die Beiträge sind so niedrig, dass einem das für eine spätere Rente schlichtweg nichts bringt.




AnthraX schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt sieht es doch so aus :
> 
> Einige Hartz IV Empfänger bekommen für das nichts tun (korrekt: NICHTS tun) mehr Geld als manch andere Leute die schuften gehen.



Im Endeffekt sieht es so aus, dass du keine Ahnung von ALGII hat.
JEDER, der weniger verdient (und auch die, die ein bißchen mehr verdienen), hat ein Anrecht auf Zuschuss. Jeder Arbeiter hat mehr Geld zu Verfügung, als ein ALGIIer, der zu Hause sitzt - es sei denn, der Arbeiter will es nicht anders. Das ist dann aber seine Schuld und auch wenn ich es durchaus nachvollziehen kann, dass einem Ruhe-vor-dem-Amt ein bißchen was wert ist: Danach kann man das System nicht beurteilen.




Callisto schrieb:


> vom Arbeitsamt mit Stellenangeboten bombadiert worden und nach 2,5 Monaten hatte ich einen Job. Es war nicht mein wunsch Job und die bezahlung war auch nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe, aber ich hatte echt keinen bock mehr auf die ganzen Termine.
> 
> Mein Fazit aus meiner Geschichte wer einen Job möchte bekommt einen, der  jenige der keinen will ist entweder zu Faul oder die Ansprüche sind zu hoch.



Du scheinst ja tierisch faul gewesen zu sein, wenn du für Branchen mit "Stellenangebotsbombardement" attraktiv warst und 2,5 Monate zu Hause gesessen hast.

Ich kam in den 1,5 Jahren, in der ich bei ARGE, Jobcenter und zwei Zeitarbeitsfirmen gemeldet war, auf insgesamt zwei Angebote weitergeleitet.
Und da hätte ein Blinder mitm Krückstock sehen müssen, dass ich die geforderten -und im zweiten Fall sogar vorgeschriebenen- Studienabschlüsse dummerweise nicht habe. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass es auf 6 Monate befristete Stellen in iirc >200 km Entfernung waren, deren Entlohnung vermutlich kaum für die Fahrtkosten gereicht hätte)


----------



## der-sack88 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Dann wander aus? zwingt dich doch niemand hier zu bleiben  Aber komm dann nicht wieder angeschissen weil es dann woanders auf einmal doch nicht so rosig ist mit dem sozialsystem


 
Ich hab ja durchaus noch Hoffnung. Wenn mal die Mehrheit kapieren würde was hier eigentlich abgeht und es mal so richtig kracht, dann könnte es noch was werden. Eigentlich find ich es hier nämlich ganz schön, wenn man mal von einem Teil der Bevölkerung absieht. So ungefähr 41,5%.
Und mir gehts ja gut, gut verdienende Eltern, ein guter Studienplatz und die Aussicht auf einen gut bezahlten Job. Nur sehe ich eben, dass es vielen nicht so gut geht. Ist erstmal grundsätzlich kein Problem. Wenn man aber anfängt, denen das Leben noch zusätzlich künstlich zu erschweren und klar machen zu wollen, dass sie ohnehin nichts wert sind, da hörts dann irgendwann auch auf. Und in der Tat, bevor ich mich auf Kosten Schwächerer bereichere, wandere ich lieber aus. Glück und ein hoher Lebensstandard haben eben nicht nur mit Geld und dem dicksten SUV vor der Haustür zu tun.


----------



## Explosiv (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sind ALGIIer in der Rentenversicherung - aber die Beiträge sind so niedrig, dass einem das für eine spätere Rente schlichtweg nichts bringt.



Das ist wirklich hart. Wer dann noch denkt man sei freiwillig Arbeitslos, der hat echt einen leichten Realitätsverlust. Man kann nur annehmen das diejenigen, die freiwillig Arbeitslos sind (ich denke es wird schon ein paar schwarze Schafe geben), sich der Auswirkungen wohl nicht bewusst sind. Die Rente ist jetzt schon verdammt mickrig


----------



## Ripcord (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

@ ruyven_macaran,

egal was du versuchst, der gemeine RTL 2 Zuschauer und Bildleser lässt sich nur schwer von seiner eingetrichterten Meinung abbringen.


----------



## Heumond (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Es ist doch prima, die, die keine Arbeit haben, werden krank, weil sie sich von Dreck ernähren müssen, und die, die Arbeit haben, haben Burn-Out und Depressionen.


 
Ich kann mich mit 150-200€ einen ganzen Monat sehr gut ernähren. Burn-Out wurde früher mal für sehr gestresste Personen erfunden, aber welcher hart arbeitende Mensch riskiert seinen Job für solch eine Diagnose. Ich kenne mehr Teilzeitkräfte und Arbeitslose die mit Burnout krank geschrieben sind als Personen die täglich Überstunden machen.

Es ist scheinbar ein Unding den Langzeitarbeitslosen nicht einen Cent mehr zu gönnen. Es ist sicherlich ungerecht alle Alg. 2 Empfänger über einen Kamm zu scheren aber für das nicht arbeiten soll es halt nicht mehr als die Grundsicherung geben. Solange ich beinahe täglich von Sozialbetrug und unbesetzten Ausbildungs und Arbeitsplätzen in der Zeitung lese billige ich auch eine Überwachung der vom Staat gestellten Internetverbindung. 
Solange es offiziell ist und jeder über die Überwachung aufgeklärt ist sehe ich da kein Problem, was man nicht von sich im Netz an den Staat preisgeben möchte wird halt nicht ins bezahlte Internet gestellt.


----------



## AnthraX (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja durchaus noch Hoffnung. Wenn mal die Mehrheit kapieren würde was hier eigentlich abgeht und es mal so richtig kracht, dann könnte es noch was werden. Eigentlich find ich es hier nämlich ganz schön, wenn man mal von einem Teil der Bevölkerung absieht. So ungefähr 41,5%.
> Und mir gehts ja gut, gut verdienende Eltern, ein guter Studienplatz und die Aussicht auf einen gut bezahlten Job. Nur sehe ich eben, dass es vielen nicht so gut geht. Ist erstmal grundsätzlich kein Problem. Wenn man aber anfängt, denen das Leben noch zusätzlich künstlich zu erschweren und klar machen zu wollen, dass sie ohnehin nichts wert sind, da hörts dann irgendwann auch auf. Und in der Tat, bevor ich mich auf Kosten Schwächerer bereichere, wandere ich lieber aus. Glück und ein hoher Lebensstandard haben eben nicht nur mit Geld und dem dicksten SUV vor der Haustür zu tun.


 
Ich finde solche Aktionen auch nicht gut und unterstütze sowas auch nicht. Aber ich kann es auch nicht ab wenn die Leute einen auf "ach die armen arbeitslosen" machen. Sooo schlecht geht es denen nicht ^^ war selber 14 Monate Arbeitslos oder habe mich mit minijobs eingeschlagen. Und die ach sooo schlimmen Termine, Herr Gott Die bbekommen genug Kohlezum üüberlebendenfür lau. Da gibt es durchaus schlimmeres als mal ab und an ein Besuch im Jobcenter. Hatte da auch keine Lust zu aber das ggehört neunmal dazu. 

Wir haben hier in Deutschland wie gesagt das vermutlich beste Sozialsystem der Welt. Das vergessen auch viele wie gutbwir es hier haben. Ärztliche Versorgung etc.

Sorry für die zahlreichen Schreibfehler, mein Smartphone pfuscht da total drin herum xD


----------



## Callisto (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheinst ja tierisch faul gewesen zu sein, wenn du für Branchen mit "Stellenangebotsbombardement" attraktiv warst und 2,5 Monate zu Hause gesessen hast



Ich sag mal so, es waren bestimmt 15 Stellen die ich zugesendet bekommen habe. Zu 10 bin ich gegangen, umzugsbedingt hatte ich auch noch ganz andere dinge zu tun. 


Als Faul lass ich mich erstmal garnicht dahin Stellen, von jemanden der mich nicht kennt und nicht weiß wieviel ich bis jetzt gearbeitet habe.


----------



## Netboy (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Gelöscht


----------



## Verminaard (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Ein Abgleich bei Verdacht und auf eine anonyme Anzeige hin findet eh´ schon statt!
> *Ich  kenne jemanden persönlich*, der hatte Besuch vom Finanzamt. Es  stellte sich heraus, dass ihn jemand anonym beim Jobcenter angeschwärzt  hat - der Zoll hat dann Auskunft bei Ebay geholt *UND einen 100  Seitigen "Katalog" aller Aktivitäten der letzten 3 Jahre von Ebay  erhalten!* Diesen an das Finanzamt weitergereicht welches dem  Jobcenter dann Bericht erstattet hat. Es kamen noch Anzeigen wegen  Steuerhinterziehung und Sozialbetrug hinzu...


 
Wie bewertest du diese Situation jetzt?
Dieser Bekannte von dir hat sich vorsaetzlich falsch verhalten und muss dafuer die Konsequenzen tragen.
Wegen solchen Leuten wird doch erst ueber verschaerfte Maßnahmen nachgedacht.




Dr  Bakterius schrieb:


> Woher kommen die Weisheiten? Sicherlich gibt es eine  gewisse Anzahl an Arbeitsscheuen nur sollte man nicht alle auf die  gleiche Stufe stellen.
> 
> Es werden ja viele auch was eingezahlt haben, und man muss sich schon sehr viel gefallen lassen.
> 
> ...


Ich kenne deine Verhaeltnisse jetzt nicht und ist auch nicht relevant.
So wie du aber manche Arbeitgeber betitelst und beschreibst wie es dort zugeht, geh ich davon aus, das du entweder schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hast und nie wieder bei solchen Arbeitgebern beschaeftigt sein willst, oder generell dort nicht beschaeftigt sein willst.

Wenn man kathegorisch von hausaus etwas ablehnt, darf man sich nicht wirklich beschweren das es so gar keine Jobs gibt.
ALGII-Bezieher sollten nicht die Handlanger von Zeitarbeit und Co sein. Missbrauch seitens der Firmen muessen auch unterbunden werden.
Aber einfach mal alles ablehnen, weil es ja Zeitsklaven sind?!
Im Grunde ist jede Firma eine Art Zeitsklavenbetrieb. Oder vielleicht gar ein Puff. Man verkauft doch seinen Koerper/Arbeitskraft/Zeit fuer Geld.

Ich persoenlioch hab auch schon mal etwas laenger in der Zeitarbeit gearbeitet, aber so wie es hier in diesem Thread und auch Stammtischen geschildert wird war es einfach nicht.
Ich bin mit meinem Chef gut ausgekommen. Das ich am 15. mein Geld bekommen habe und nicht am 1., damit konnte ich mich auch arrangieren. Dieses System ist einfach der Abrechnungsart geschuldet.
Ich hatte ein volles Zeitkonto, wo darueber hinaus jede mehr als 152h/Monat geleistete Stunde ordungsgemaeß abgerechnet wurde.
Ich hatte meinen Urlaub, den ich halt mit den Betrieben wo ich beschaeftigt war abstimmen musste.
Ich bekam vernuenftige Arbeitskleidung, nach hoeflicher, bestimmter Anfrage auch mehr.
Ich habe halt mein gegenueber mit dem Respekt behandelt, wie ich es von ihm erwartet habe.
Ich habe nicht alle ueber einen Kamm geschert und nein ich habe nicht nur ueber das System gewettert.
Die Bezahlung und manche Arbeitsbedingungen haetten besser sein koennen.
Und ich habe vor allem einige Kollegen miterlebt die einfach keinen Bock hatten.
Da kamen auch permanent Sprueche wie "Seelenverkaeufer" "Halsabschneider" "die stopfen sich die Taschen auf unsere Kosten voll".
Seltsam war das keiner von diesen Leuten auch nur ansatzweise eine halbwegs laengere Zeit durchgehend gearbeitet hatten.
WAS STELLT IHR EUCH VERDAMMT NOCHMAL VOR?!
Das jeder einen Job bekommt, fuer verhaeltnissmaessig einfache Arbeiten mal eben 2000€ netto bei 50Tagen bezahlten Urlaub, Urlaubs/Weihnachtsgeld.
Das ihr abgeholt und wieder nach Hause gebracht werdet und euch noch nebenbei der Sack gestreichelt wird. Und falls mal ein Fußballspiel war, das man Verstaendniss fuer hat, wenn man mal unentschuldigt nicht zur Arbeit erscheint?!
wtf

Ich bin der Ueberzeugung, wenn man will, hat man ziehmlich gute Chancen einen Job zu bekommen.
Nicht unbedingt den den man sich wuenscht und auch nicht immer mit der besten Bezahlung.
Vielleicht muss man mehr dafuer in Kauf nehmen, wie Umzug oder whatever. Aber dieses ewige Selbstmitleidsherumheulen.

Unser System ist vielleicht ungerecht und muss ueberarbeitet werden.
Trotzem gibt Deutschland jede Menge Geld fuer Sozialleistungen aus.
In vielen Teilen der Welt sieht es nicht ganz so fein aus.
Und vor allem hattet ihr alle die Moeglichkeit im September einiges zu aendern.
Wieso hat denn dei Bundesmerkel 40% bekommen?
Wo waren die 28% Nichtwaehler, die rumjammern: wir koennen doch eh nix aendern.

Kann mich nur aufregen ueber sowas.




jamie schrieb:


> Das natürlich ganz toll! Damit kann man jede Kritik sofort unterbinden. Ganz großes Kino!


 Ja Rumjammern hilft auch.
Fangt doch mal an was sinvoll zu aendern!

Ich les hier die ganze Zeit wie erschuettert ihr seid, weil nicht jeder auf den "Hartz4'ler sind ja so arm Zug" aufspringt.

eh schon zuviel geschrieben ueber dieses Thema.

Topic: mich wunderts nicht das endlich mal dieses Schlupfloch Internet versucht wird zu schliessen.
Leider muessen immer viele leiden, wenn einige Wenige ueber die Straenge schlagen und glauben schlauer zu sein als andere.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Würde es begrüßen und am besten gleich sämtliche Zugänge sperren, wie Battlenet etc.


----------



## der-sack88 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Heumond schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit 150-200€ einen ganzen Monat sehr gut ernähren. Burn-Out wurde früher mal für sehr gestresste Personen erfunden, aber welcher hart arbeitende Mensch riskiert seinen Job für solch eine Diagnose. Ich kenne mehr Teilzeitkräfte und Arbeitslose die mit Burnout krank geschrieben sind als Personen die täglich Überstunden machen.



Ich selbst musste noch nicht von Hartz4 leben, kann das also nicht zu 100% beurteilen. Wenn aber im Regelsatz pro Monat 2,99€ für Mineralwasser vorgesehen sind, muss man sich schon an den Kopf fassen. Mir ging es auch nicht in erster Linie darum, dass die Hartz4-Empfänger zu wenig Geld bekommen. Ich sehe es eher so, dass die Propaganda u.a. vom allseits bekannten Käsenblatt mit den 4 Buchstaben dafür sorgen wird, dass es den Hartz4-Empfängern in Zukunft nicht unbedingt besser gehen wird. Sieht man ja, es werden immer neue Wege gesucht und gefunden, denen das Leben schwer zu machen.
In meiner unmittelbaren Verwandtschaft und Bekanntschaft gibt/gab es zwei Fälle von schweren Depressionen und einen Fall von Burn-Out, alle unmittelbar vom Beruf hervorgerufen, alle daraufhin krank geschrieben. Da geht es nicht darum, den Job zu riskieren, da geht es darum, nicht am Ende vom Hochhaus zu springen, so hart es auch klingen mag. Im konkreten Fall musste z.B. der Burn-Out-Betroffene für Zwei arbeiten, nachdem sein Kollege in Rente ging, und schob dementsprechend Überstunden, bis es nicht mehr ging. Die Folgen waren ein halbes Jahr krankgeschrieben und ein Arbeitsplatz mehr, bzw. wieder so viele wie am Anfang. Das absurde an der Sache ist, dass die Arbeitgeber gar nicht verstehen (wollen?), wie sie sich selbst ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Am Ende hat die Geschichte sicher mehr gekostet, als der eine Arbeitsplatz zwischenzeitlich eingespart hat.
Wie auch immer, das sind natürlich keine medizinischen Tatsachen und die Stichprobe ist sehr klein, demnach kann man das sicher nicht auf ganz Deutschland beziehen. Eine gewisse Tendenz ist trotzdem erkennbar.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Es ist eben so. Für einige lohnt sich das Arbeiten schon gar nicht mehr. Mit Hartz 4 ist man besser dran und kann den ganzen tag Zuhause herumgammeln. Manche arbeiten ihr gesamtes Leben und bekommen nur eine geringfügig höhere Rente als es Hatz 4-Empfänger tun, welche im Gegensatz noch nie gearbeitet haben.


 Dafür können doch aber die HarzIV-Empfänger nichts. Dafür gibt es Saktionen, die erteilt werden, wenn ein Empfänger die geforderten Leistungen (etwa Seminare usw.) nicht erbringt. Und ab und zu wird dann für 3 Monate das GANZE Geld gestrichen, was man direkt bekommt...und was ohnehin nicht sonderlich viel ist. Damit lebt man geradeso am Existenzminimum. Und das ist insbesondere für die, die wirklich wollen oder gerade einen Job verloren haben, kein wünschenswerter Zustand. Und Arbeiter, die nur geringfügig mehr verdienen, als man mit HarzIV bekommen würde, haben schlicht die falsche Firma gewählt. Dafür kann nur der Chef der jeweiligen Firma etwas. Also warum Leute bluten lassen, die arbeiten wollen, aber im schlimmsten Fall keine finden? Nur weil Hans von nebenan 12 Stunden am Tag arbeitet und auch nur mit 800 Euro netto im Monat nach Hause geht, weil Chef ihm nicht mehr zahlen will/kann?


----------



## Lord_Tyranus (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dafür können doch aber die HarzIV-Empfänger nichts. Dafür gibt es Saktionen, die erteilt werden, wenn ein Empfänger die geforderten Leistungen (etwa Seminare usw.) nicht erbringt. Und ab und zu wird dann für 3 Monate das GANZE Geld gestrichen, was man direkt bekommt...und was ohnehin nicht sonderlich viel ist. Damit lebt man geradeso am Existenzminimum. Und das ist insbesondere für die, die wirklich wollen oder gerade einen Job verloren haben, kein wünschenswerter Zustand.


 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es solche Auswirkungen hat. Gerade da ich auch mit einigen Hartz 4-Empfängern Bewerbungsgespräche hatte und viele sagten sogar, dass sie nur kommen müssen (werden vom Arbeitsamt geschickt), aber an sich nicht arbeiten wollen. Die schienen ohne Arbeit ziemlich zufrieden zu sein.

Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch welche, die gerne eine Arbeit hätten. Das ist wahrscheinlich die Unterzahl. Zumindest was die jüngeren Menschen mit Hartz 4 betrifft.

Jetzt noch einmal zur der Problematik, wenn die Eltern eine Altenpflege benötigen:
Es kann meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, dass man mir mein über viele Jahre lang Erspartes bei einen Pflegefall wegnimmt, während einem der sich nie einen Kopf gemacht hat, nichts widerfährt. Für seine Eltern übernimmt der Staat die Kosten, während ich mein hart erarbeitetes verliere. Das nenne ich soziale Ungerechtigkeit! Denen welche arbeiten, sich Gedanken machen und etwas haben, nimmt man was weg und die welche sich keinen Kopf machen und nichts tun, bekommen das umsonst.


----------



## AnthraX (15. November 2013)

Für mich ist das ne ganz einfache Sache. Jemand der nicht arbeitet sollte nicht mehr erwarten, als er zum überleben benötigt. Ob jemand arbeiten will oder nicht macht da keinen Unterschied. Aber hier ging es dich nicht um die Versorgung von Hartz IV Empfängern und ob das fair ist oder nicht xD


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es solche Auswirkungen hat. Gerade da ich auch mit einigen Hartz 4-Empfängern Bewerbungsgespräche hatte und viele sagten sogar, dass sie nur kommen müssen (werden vom Arbeitsamt geschickt) aber an sich nicht arbeiten wollen. Die schienen ohne Arbeit ziemlich zufrieden zu sein.
> 
> Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch welche, die gerne eine Arbeit hätten. Die scheinen jedoch nicht in der Mehrheit zu sein. Zumindest nicht unter den jüngeren Menschen.


 Die stellen eben doch die Mehrheit dar. Ich war auch schon in dieser Lage und musste mir eine dieser "Arbeitsmaßnahmen" antun. Jeder, mit dem ich dort in Kontakt trat, wollte viel lieber arbeiten und hat zig Bewerbungen in der Woche abgeschickt, um endlich was zu finden. Der Großteil war in der Altersklasse zwischen 18-25. Also noch relativ jung. Ich denke, hier kann man auch kaum eine klare Grenze ziehen, weshalb man auch nicht pauschalisieren sollte. 
Es gibt jene, die lieber arbeiten wollen, statt einen guten Realschulabschluss zu machen. Es gibt jene, die wollen nur bestimmte Arbeiten machen und lehnen etwa Zeitarbeitsfirmen komplett ab. Es gibt jene, die alles nehmen, was sie kriegen können. Es gibt jene, die nicht arbeiten wollen. Und es gibt jene, die arbeiten wollen, aber aufgrund irgendwelcher Umstände nichts kriegen. 

Und doch, es kann derartige Auswirkungen haben. Ich persönlich hatte es nie, aber der ein oder andere Bekannte durchaus, mit dem Gedanken "Warum soll ich zu so einen dummen 1-Euro-Job machen und das ein Jahr lang? Da arbeite ich ja nur für die Busfahrtkosten. Da bleib ich lieber heime und bewerbe mich irgendwo.". Und zack! Sanktion und das die volle Ladung, für 3 Monate. Sanktionen können auch bei einfachen Bewerbungsnachweisen verhängt werden, die nicht erbracht wurden. Je nach dem, ob sich so ein Fall öfter wiederholt hat, auch mit voller Sanktion.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ne ganz einfache Sache. Jemand  der nicht arbeitet sollte nicht mehr erwarten, als er zum überleben  benötigt. Ob jemand arbeiten will oder nicht macht da keinen  Unterschied. Aber hier ging es dich nicht um die Versorgung von Hartz IV  Empfängern und ob das fair ist oder nicht xD


 Mehr als das, was man zum (über)leben braucht, bekommt man mit HarzIV ja auch nicht. Wer klug ist, raucht nicht und trinkt auch keinen Alkohol und spart sich so nochmal etliches, wodurch man sich dann auch noch etwas sparen kann.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

HartzIV Empfänger haben mehr als genug Geld, wer jetzt was anderes sagt hat einfach mal überhaupt kein Plan.
Ich kenne einige die von HartzIV leben und denen gehts richtig dufte. Wegen den Sanktionen pff, wenn interessiert sowas? Krankenschein besorgt und das Amt kann einen den Buckel runterrutschen..

Miete wird übernommen
Strom kann man teilweise übernehmen lassen
Medikamentengeld kann man erhalten
Kan bekommt sogar noch haufenweise Geld in den Arsch wenn man Kinder bekommt

Es gibt noch viel mehr Bezüge die man beantragen kann, man muss ich damit nur mal beschäftigen.

Um gottes willen, ich will hier nicht jeden unter ein Hut stecken die HartzIV erhalten aber mal ehrlich Leute, da draußen gibt es genug azoziales Fußvolk (auch aus meinem Freundeskreis), denen das sowas von Scheiß egal ist und solche Leute hasse ich auf den Tod. Ein gutes Beispiel ist Arno Dübel, denen sollte man alles entziehen und knallhart auf der Straße verrecken lassen, meine Meinung und wer jetzt fragt warum ich mich verdammt nochmal so aufrege, weils auch meine Steuern sind die ich zahle und das für solche Untermenschen.


----------



## Freakless08 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ein gutes Beispiel ist Arno Dübel, denen sollte man alles entziehen und knallhart auf der Straße verrecken lassen,


Ist der überhaupt echt?
Arno Dübel ist z.B. ein Markenname für Handyverkauf, Spiele, und anderem Kram einer Werbefirma von Marcus Wenzel.

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn es eine Fake Person ist die von Bild erfunden und dann von anderen Medien (Interviews) übernommen wurde.

Impressum | Arno Dübel


> Betreiber dieser Webseite und Inhaber aller Arno Dübel Medien -und Markenrechte sowie allen Rechten an den Biermarken Arno's Dübel, Arno's Mega Dübel, Arno's Giga Dübel und Arno's Hartz 4 Dübel


----------



## Lord_Tyranus (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

@AnonHome1234;5859546
Da hat sich Jemand extra wegen dir angemeldet.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die stellen eben doch die Mehrheit dar. Ich war auch schon in dieser Lage und musste mir eine dieser "Arbeitsmaßnahmen" antun. Jeder, mit dem ich dort in Kontakt trat, wollte viel lieber arbeiten und hat zig Bewerbungen in der Woche abgeschickt, um endlich was zu finden. Der Großteil war in der Altersklasse zwischen 18-25. Also noch relativ jung. Ich denke, hier kann man auch kaum eine klare Grenze ziehen, weshalb man auch nicht pauschalisieren sollte.
> Es gibt jene, die lieber arbeiten wollen, statt einen guten Realschulabschluss zu machen. Es gibt jene, die wollen nur bestimmte Arbeiten machen und lehnen etwa Zeitarbeitsfirmen komplett ab. Es gibt jene, die alles nehmen, was sie kriegen können. Es gibt jene, die nicht arbeiten wollen. Und es gibt jene, die arbeiten wollen, aber aufgrund irgendwelcher Umstände nichts kriegen.
> 
> Und doch, es kann derartige Auswirkungen haben. Ich persönlich hatte es nie, aber der ein oder andere Bekannte durchaus, mit dem Gedanken "Warum soll ich zu so einen dummen 1-Euro-Job machen und das ein Jahr lang? Da arbeite ich ja nur für die Busfahrtkosten. Da bleib ich lieber heime und bewerbe mich irgendwo.". Und zack! Sanktion und das die volle Ladung, für 3 Monate. Sanktionen können auch bei einfachen Bewerbungsnachweisen verhängt werden, die nicht erbracht wurden. Je nach dem, ob sich so ein Fall öfter wiederholt hat, auch mit voller Sanktion.


 
Selbstverständlich gibt es auch Personen, die arbeiten wollen. Man darf es nicht verallgemeinern. Ich kann für mich jedoch sagen, dass ich eher den nicht arbeitswilligen Menschen begegnet bin. Deshalb kann ich es auch nicht verstehen, wieso man sie so sehr verteidigt.


----------



## Rizoma (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Das ist eine normale Meinung die ich vertrete,
> Das Problem in Deutschland ist, dass keiner sein Mund aufmacht. Du findest es also toll, wenn Menschen, die arbeiten gehen könnten nicht arbeiten gehen und den Staat bzw. den Steuerzahler ausnutzen und gewollt auf der Tasche liegen und Menschen, die auf Hartz IV wirklich angewiesen sind in ein schlechtes Licht rückt?
> Ich glaube du gehörst zu der Minderheit die das toll finden.



Deine Meinung ist schei.... es gibt genug Leute die Arbeiten gehen wollen aber nichts Akzeptables finden (und nein Zeitarbeit ist nicht akzeptabel die Vernichtet nur Arbeitsplätze)
Ich wünsche dir wirklich mal Harz4 damit du weist was das bedeutet. Und auch wenn die beiden neuen hier sich im Ton vergriffen haben über 2k Beiträge in knapp 4 Monaten hmmmm bist du etwa selber Harzer ?


----------



## Hatzvierverweigerer (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

untermenschen???
gehts noch
auch ich habe meine 30 jahre arbeit voll
auch ich mag es nicht wenn pauschalisiert wird
pubsraupe drückt es zwar krass aus, in der sache hat er recht
untermensch ist nazi vokabular und allein deshalb hat sich dieser AnonHome1234 disqualifiziert
sich über eine minderheit, noch dazu die schwächsten der schwachen, so auszulassen zeigt mir wessen geistig kind das ist
da sind die sprüche von pubsraupe ja noch recht freundlich gegenüber dem was mir jetzt so einfallen würde.
in nem halben jahr 2185 beiträge bedeutet rein rechnerisch 12 beiträge pro tag
da hat ers wohl selbst nicht so mit arbeiten
aber dann über die schwächsten in unserer gesellschaft herziehen
ganz toll
der iq eines solchen menschen bewegt sich auf der höhe der raumtemperatur
auch der spruch mit der integration ist ein wirkliches geistiges meisterstück
der jenige ist doch noch zu dämlich um fritten an der pommes bude zu finden
demjenigen muss man eine verwarnung wegen erwiesener dummheit geben und wegen dem ausdruck untermenschen sollte man überlegen ob das nicht den tatbestand der volksverhetzung erfüllt.
und nun noch mal was zum nachdenken, nein nicht für den oben genannten, da der ja eh zu blöd is, nein für den rest der community die , so hoffe ich, nicht so beschränkt ist 
*Auf einen Euro Sozialmissbrauch kommen 1400 Euro an Steuerhinterziehung*
bevor man also auf die schwachen einschlägt sollte man vielleicht mal den grossen die meinung sagen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



scalp-jack schrieb:


> Mir ist unverständlich, wie ein so gehirnamputierter Typ einen Internetzugang bekommt um solch eine ******* zu schreiben.


 
Vielleicht solltest du mal richtig lesen und nicht nur das, was du lesen willst.



scalp-jack schrieb:


> Gebohrener Sohn, nie etwas leisten müssen und dann solche Sprüche.



Ich arbeite seitdem ich aus der Schule raus bin, dass sind gut 15 Jahre, also erzähl du mir nicht von nicht geleistet.



scalp-jack schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück regelt das Leben solche geburtlichen Fehlentscheidungen irgendwann von ganz alleine.



Du musst es ja wissen 




Rizoma schrieb:


> Deine Meinung ist schei.... es gibt genug Leute die Arbeiten gehen wollen aber nichts Akzeptables finden



Das heutige Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert mehr



Rizoma schrieb:


> über 2k Beiträge in knapp 4 Monaten hmmmm bist du etwa selber Harzer ?



Nein ich benutze die PCGH App, die ich besöfteren nutze auch auf der Arbeit. Ein Smartphone kann man sich allerdings auch nur leisten, wenn man arbeiten geht, zumindest sollte das so sein.


----------



## Rizoma (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Nein ich benutze die PCGH App, die ich besöfteren nutze auch auf der Arbeit. Ein Smartphone kann man sich allerdings auch nur leisten, wenn man arbeiten geht, zumindest sollte das so sein.



Dann beschei... du also deinen Chef und gibst es sogar in einem öffentlichen Forum zu, du wirst für das Arbeiten bezahlt und nicht fürs abhängen in Foren  Und das ist genau so Schlimm wie Sozialmißbrauch


----------



## AnonHome1234 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Dann beschei... du also deinen Chef und gibst es sogar in einem öffentlichen Forum zu, du wirst für das Arbeiten bezahlt und nicht fürs abhängen in Foren  Und das ist genau so Schlimm wie Sozialmißbrauch


 
Man kann sich alles so drehen wie man will Rizoma. Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung und werde sie weiterhin vertreten.

@Hatzvierverweigerer

Bei den ganzen Schmarotzern von heute, kann ich die Steuerhinterzieher sogar verstehen.


----------



## scalp-jack (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

@ Hatzvierverweigerer
dann rede ich mal höflich, ja,
dem stimme ich voll umfänglich zu.

15 Jahre gearbeitet, au man, warst ja richtig fleißig, dass heißt aber auch, dass Du mit 13 angefangen hast zu arbeiten ...

und ohne Abschluss hier solche "hochqualifizierten" Beiträge verfasst.

Naja, was soll´s.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



scalp-jack schrieb:


> 15 Jahre gearbeitet, au man, warst ja richtig fleißig, dass heißt aber auch, dass Du mit 13 angefangen hast zu arbeiten ...


 
Demnach müsste ich 28 sein (was laut Profil zu sehen ist), was aber nicht zutrifft, bin schon ein paar Jährchen älter aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Diskutiert mal schön weiter, meine Meinung kennt ihr ja nun, zumindest die, die lesen können und nicht nur das lesen was sie lesen wollen.



scalp-jack schrieb:


> und ohne Abschluss hier solche "hochqualifizierten" Beiträge verfasst.


----------



## seltsam (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Netboy schrieb:


> Wie wäre es zuerst mal die Steuergeld Nutzung von Politikern zu kontrollieren .
> 
> Diese Land wird von Tag zu Tag mehr zum
> 
> *Wann kommen Gaskammern für Arbeitslose ?*


Sind noch im Bau.Die **'s mit dem großen roten A waren erstmal wichtiger.
Muss man nur mal Dokus/Filme über Buchenwald,Auschwitz und dergleichen ansehen,dann wird man gravierende übereinstimmungen finden.

@topic: Das hier hat nichts mehr mit gläserner mensch zu tun,sondern ist vergleichbar mit damals.Heute muss man nur vorher einen Antrag auf den Judenstern stellen.Damals gab es den einfach so.
Ein entzug sämtlicher Menschenrechte bis hin zur herabsetzung auf das Niveau eines Leibeigenen - und findet es jetzt gerade statt in dem/unserem hochgelobten Deutschland,wo es uns ach sogut geht im vergleich zu anderen Ländern - zumindest laut aussage einiger prolls.......

Ich hör jetzt lieber auf zu schreiben,ich merke wieder das mir ein paar adern platzen.....


EDIT:ok kazett wird zensiert


----------



## Rizoma (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Man kann sich alles so drehen wie man will Rizoma. Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung und werde sie weiterhin vertreten.
> 
> @Hatzvierverweigerer
> 
> Bei den ganzen Schmarotzern von heute, kann ich die Steuerhinterzieher sogar verstehen.



Was haben Steuern mit Harz4 zu Tun nix! Harz4 wird von den Sozialabgaben bezahlt. Steuerhinterziehung wird weit aus mehr in DE betrieben (das ist schon Fast Volkssport) als Sozialmißbrauch und ist sogar noch schädlicher für DE.


----------



## GxGamer (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Pupsraupe schrieb:


> Forumsbann, gern


 
Wunsch erfüllt.
Aufräumarbeiten - Closed.

Edit: Aufgrund der Urzeit, kann die Schliessung noch 12 Stunden dauern (Schlaf und so).

Edit2: Es sind nun 18 Posts von mir entfernt worden, welche durch ein Höchstmaß ungebührlichen Verhaltens (oder Zitieren derselbigen) keine Daseinsberechtigung hatten.
Die Diskussion sollte nun gepflegt fortgesetzt werden können.
Zur Auflockerung beschiesse ich euch nun mit meiner Freundschaftskanone.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Die achsotolle Arbeitsagentur ist mittlerweile doch nur noch eine Verteilerorganisation für die ganzen Leiharbeitsformen. Ich schätze mal, dass rund 90% der Jobangebote auf der Jobbörse reine Leiharbeitsstellen sind. 

Denen hat es die Politik ja sehr leicht gemacht. Bis vor ein, zwei Jahren sind diese Leiharbeitsfirmen wie die Pilze aus dem Boden gesprießt. Und die Unternehmen nutzen das natürlich aus, stellen zum Teil nur noch Leiharbeiter ein. 

Dagegen sollte die Politik mal was unternehmen. Es kann auch nicht angehen, dass Leiharbeiter schlechter bezahlt werden, als Festangestellte. 

Aber offenbar kümmert es die Politik mehr, ob ein Arbeitsloser bei eBay Zweieurofünfzig verdient, als ihm einen Job zu verschaffen. Es gibt ja nichts Wichtigeres 

Am Arbeitsmarkt gibt es genug Ungereimtheiten, um die man sich mit Sicherheit dringender kümmern müsste, als darum, was Arbeitslose im Internet treiben!


----------



## Smil0r (15. November 2013)

Schau gerad hier nichts ahnend vorbei, da knallt mir so ein Schuss von dir um die Ohren! 
Meine Meinung: 
Na endlich!
Hatte da mal einen Bekannten, der bezieht bis heute noch alg2. Der hat ein richtig tolles leben, schickte mir im Sommer Bilder übers Handy wie schön er gerad am See sitzt und Bier trinkt und ich schuffte währenddessen auf der Arbeit. Von meinem Und eurem Lohn! Erzählte noch nach allen kosten durch leben und unterhalt wie rechnungen und essen hat er mit seiner Frau und einem Kind noch 400 Euro zum rausschmeißen! Und dazu verdiente er sich noch bei eBay durch etliche Verkäufe schwarzes Zusatzgeld.
Und da soll man sich als ehrlicher Arbeiter nicht aufregen und das für schlecht empfinden? Jede Maßnahme wurde mit Krankenschein beantwortet. 
Ich finde alles sollte kontrolliert werden! Der internetanschluss wird vom Staat gezählt, ich als Zahlnder meines Internet Anschlusses würde genau so handeln. Ich versuche das mal einfach zu vergleichen. Man hat ein Porsche und der Kollege will auch mal fahren. Kontrolliert ihr ihn dann nicht wärend ihr auf dem beifahrer sitzt ob er vorsichtig und auch rechtens fährt? Es ist schließlich euer auto. 
Wer beschwert sich überhaupt?? Nur der mit dem schlechten gewissen. Jeder hat Angst kontrolliert zu werden aber auch auf der Arbeit kontrolliert der cheff die Arbeit. 
Ich gehe noch weiter und sage der Luxus eines Fernsehers oder internetanschlusses samt Computer sind nur Ablenkung von der Arbeitswelt und der arbeitssuche. Ein Radio reicht voll und ganz. Internet bekommt man auch im Arbeitsamt zum suchen von Arbeit. Um sich zu informieren gibt es Zeitungen. Das bildet! 
Ich finde man sollte es Arbeitssuchenden schwer machen damit sie lust auf arbeiten bekommen wodurch sie sich Freiheiten und rechte selbst erarbeiten können. Das würde man Motivation zur Arbeit nennen. Wenn es dann nur geringverdiener werden kann man immernoch ausgleichen. Aber da weis man dann wenigstens das sie es wollen und alles nicht nur ausnutzen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

au ja! weitere bestrafungen und erniedrigungen für hartz-4 empfänger ... kann es kaum erwarten 
ich fand ja schon die spartipps-broschüre echt supi aber jetzt schießen sie echt den vogel ab 

@smil0r der war gut ...


----------



## Smil0r (15. November 2013)

Ja find ich auch hehe. 

Viele arbeitenden stimmen vielleicht zu.

Arbeitslose Regen sich auf 
Geht einfach alle zur zeitarbeitsfirma da habter Arbeit 
Und die arge lässt euch in Ruhe. 
Das ist doch was ihr wollt!?
Ist doch total geil wenn man durch Eigenregie dazu beiträgt nicht überwacht zu werden? Und man verdient auch noch Geld.  
Wenn ich nicht 2 Kinder samt Frau hätte und ne 800 Euro teure 100 qm2 große Erdgeschoss Wohnung mit Tiefgarage und 300qm2 garten würd ich auch arbeitslos sein. 
Ist doch voll toll keine Ansprüche und immer zeit für alles was ich will. 
War ich damals auch und hab mich ganz alleine hochgearbeitet ohne Hilfe vom Arbeitsamt. Ganz im Gegenteil die haben mir sogar noch Steine in den weg gelegt. 
Ich weis. Einfach ist's es nicht. Aber was ist schon einfach heutzutage. Es gibt einfach 1000 Möglichkeiten seine Lage zu verbessern. Aber die einfachste wählen alle. Und zwar hinsetzen und garnichts tun und Computer spielen und fernseh gucken.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Naja was erwartet ihr?

In diesem Land wird auf Kinder und Ältere Mitmenschen draufgeschießen... und daraus sieht man wie es um ein Nation und Land steht. 


Hauptsache der Nachbars Dackel wurde gerettet der paar Tage hungern musste.


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

@smil0r
moment 
du meinst das wirklich ernst ?
ich hatte das eigentlich für ironie gehalten ...
sry meine schuld


----------



## Smil0r (15. November 2013)

Ach was mir noch einfällt... Zeitarbeitsfirma ist doch klasse? Wir haben inzwischen einen neuen Schlösser fest angestellt und 3 Helfer die kommen alle von der zeitarbeitsfirma. Bis auf den Schlösser haben die 3 gar keine Qualifikationen mit Abschluss oder Ausbildung. Trotzdem alle übernommen worden fest angestellt und zZt ist wieder ein neuer dazugekommen so es aber noch unklar ist. Und die verdienen sogar ungelernt richtiges Geld hier als Helfer. Festlohn brutto ca 1600 plus ca 300 Zulagen und dazu noch Urlaubsgeld von. 400 Euro. Wow? Nur wenn man auch will kann man auch was schaffen

Tut mir e ht leid wenn ich dich enttäusche nun 
Bin aber eigentlich trotzdem ein echt netter und lieber Kerl


----------



## Zero-11 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Es ist eben so. Für einige lohnt sich das Arbeiten schon gar nicht mehr. Mit Hartz 4 ist man besser dran und kann den ganzen tag Zuhause herumgammeln. Manche arbeiten ihr gesamtes Leben und bekommen nur eine geringfügig höhere Rente als es Hatz 4-Empfänger tun, welche im Gegensatz noch nie gearbeitet haben.



Ich höre nur Beschwerden von dir, wo ist dein Lösungsansatz? Glaubst du etwa BILDphrasen zu dreschen landet irgendwo in Erfolg.


----------



## der_pruegeL (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Schau gerad hier nichts ahnend vorbei, da knallt mir so ein Schuss von dir um die Ohren!
> Meine Meinung:
> Na endlich!
> Hatte da mal einen Bekannten, der bezieht bis heute noch alg2. Der hat ein richtig tolles leben, schickte mir im Sommer Bilder übers Handy wie schön er gerad am See sitzt und Bier trinkt und ich schuffte währenddessen auf der Arbeit. Von meinem Und eurem Lohn! Erzählte noch nach allen kosten durch leben und unterhalt wie rechnungen und essen hat er mit seiner Frau und einem Kind noch 400 Euro zum rausschmeißen! Und dazu verdiente er sich noch bei eBay durch etliche Verkäufe schwarzes Zusatzgeld.
> ...



Deine Ansichten sind ja schön und gut. Aber es gibt in diesen Land auch Menschen die arbeiten wollen es aber nicht Können. Ich habe zum beispiel einen freund der Chronisch Krank ist deshalb keine Abreit als Informatiker findet. Oder ne alte Schulfreundin die durch einen Geburtsfehler nur einen Halben Arm hat. Und Trotzdem wird sie nach max. 3 Monaten wieder gekündigt weil sie sonnst fast unkündbar wer. Und das obwohl sie in dem was sie gelernt hat damit keinerlei nachteile hat. Und auch solchen Menschen die sich Freuen würden wenn sie arbeiten könnten willst du das leben noch schwerer machen ?

So wie du hier schreibst, bist du auch einer von den Menschen die auf der Straße naserümpfend an Menschen vorbei gehst die Hilfe Brauchen. Lebe halt weiter in deiner Benjamin Blümchen Welt, und hoffe drauf das niemals einer in deiner Familie Krank wird oder drauf angewiesen ist. Und ja ich haben einen Super Job und bin jeden Tag gern 12 Stunden dafür unterwegs.


----------



## Smil0r (15. November 2013)

Hey sehs nicht so eng. Respekt vor den kranken! Das meinte ich ja garnicht. Es geht mir generell um die Leute die keine Einschränkungen haben im gesunden alter sind und aber kein bock haben. 
Zu deiner Mutmaßung hin das ich einer bin der die Nase oben trägt:
Nope. Ich bin sogar gläubig und helfe gerne Menschen. Z.b. Hab ich letztens erst 4 Autolafungen meiner alten Sachen an einen Afrikaner verschenkt der das im Container Richtung Ghana sammelt und dort verteilt. Aber auch so bin ich echt kein schlechter Mensch. Aber Gerechtigkeit muss sein. Und ich finde es kann nunmal nicht sein das Arbeitslose dickes Geld bekommen plus allen Luxus. Ich finde es sollte eher weniger Geld geben und zum Schutz vor Missbrauch des Geldes eher Nahrungsmittel Gutscheine z.b. Dann kann man sich z.b. auch keine Drogen mehr von unserm steuergeld kaufen.
Edit
Schlussendlich soll es ja meinetwegen so sein und bleiben wie es ist, bei mir ändert sich daran eh nichts und deswegen kann mir das sowieso egal sein. Ich hoffe es wird noch bequemer als Arbeitsloser. Vielleicht werd ich dann auch mal wieder einer und lass es mir genau so gut gehen auf meine von der Arbeit immer schlimmeren Kreuzschmerzen. Dann fang ich auch wieder an Zigaretten zu Rauchen weils ja eh nicht mein Geld ist und öfter als jetzt Bier zu trinken und den ganzen Tag zu zocken und zwischendurch mal zum Arzt gehen um einen Krankenschein gegen diese lästigen Maßnahmen zu bekommen. Ach. Stimmt ja das fällt auch bald weg. Da gibts ja inzwischen Ärzte im Ausland die ein über die webcam behandeln und krankschreiben. Man muss das leben schön sein


----------



## Ifosil (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Es sind die Konzerne und Banken die unseren Staat ausbluten lassen, nicht die Arbeitslosen. Wenn ich hier so einige Kommentare lese, frage ich mich warum sowas hier überhaupt noch frei rumlaufen darf.


----------



## Smil0r (15. November 2013)

Deine Meinung finde ich durchaus berechtigt und ich sehe das ähnlich. aber ich finde man darf nicht außer acht lassen das die Möglichkeiten für Arbeitslose sehr günstig liegen die Leistungen in jeglicher Art und weise auszunutzen. Ich finde es keine Schande wenn man mal einen schlechten Lebensabschnitt hat aber man muss halt kämpfen und das auch zeigen. Und jede Art von Kontrolle oder Änderung zum Schutz von Missbrauch der listungen wird mit allen Mitteln unterdrückt. Benutzt wird oft das Argument der persönlichen rechte und oder Menschenrechte. Im Einzelfall mag der einspruch ja auch berechtigt sein. Aber es müssen härtere Kontrollen in allen Bereichen vorhanden sein um die Lücken zu schließen und Missbrauch auszuschließen. Wenn möglich ohne die rechte zu verletzen


----------



## AnonHome1234 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



der_pruegeL schrieb:


> Deine Ansichten sind ja schön und gut. Aber es gibt in diesen Land auch Menschen die arbeiten wollen es aber nicht Können. Ich habe zum beispiel einen freund der Chronisch Krank ist deshalb keine Abreit als Informatiker findet. Oder ne alte Schulfreundin die durch einen Geburtsfehler nur einen Halben Arm hat.


 
Darüber sagt auch keiner was, zumindest ich nicht. Für alle die meine Beiträge als Menschenverachtend ansehen, keinesfalls ist das so gemeint. Man muss auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen, die Rede ist hier nur von Menschen, die gesund sind und arbeiten könnten aber einfach nicht wollen weil sie ausschlafen wollen und einfach kein Bock auf Arbeit haben und dann noch so dreist sind sich ein Krankenschein holen obwohl sie nichtmal etwas haben. Wenn Menschen chronisch krank sind und nicht arbeiten können ist das auch OK aber um diese Art von Hartz IV Empfänger gehts hier überhaupt nicht, zumindest nicht in meinen Beiträgen.

Das Amt sollte besser prüfen oder jemand arbeiten kann oder nicht, die aktuellen Methoden beim Amt sind für jeden leicht umgehbar.



Ifosil schrieb:


> Es sind die Konzerne und Banken die unseren Staat ausbluten lassen, nicht die Arbeitslosen.



Das eine rechtfertigt das andere nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



cozma schrieb:


> Also sorry an alle Kritiker, *aber wer Arbeit will, kriegt in diesem Land auch welche* nur die Frage ist ja dann wieder nach der
> Bezahlung. "*Wenn ich da net mindestens 1500€ netto bekomme, kann ich auch sein lassen und weiter Harz4 beziehen*."
> Ich würde mal schätzen das wohl etwa 30-40% der Harz 4 Empfänger sich ab und an oder auch regelmäßig was dazu
> verdienen.
> ...


 
Das größte Märchen überhaupt: "Wer Arbeit will, der kriegt auch welche". Das alleine ist schon mal nichts weiter als Unsinn (und davon ganz abgesehen, in unserem System spielt es keine Rolle ob du willst, wenn du teilhaben willst, dann musst du! Und was ist falsch daran wenn man nicht will?). Schaut man sich die Entwicklung der letzten 100 (1000, 10.000 usw) Jahre an, dann fällt einem direkt auf: Der Mensch nutzt Fortschritt um sich parasitärer Aufgaben zu entledigen. Das Bedeutet, wo immer es sinnvoll ist werden Menschen durch Maschinen ersetzt. Die Zahl der Beispiele die dies bestätigen ist so riesig, das ich hier nur mal eines nehme: Schweißroboter. Zufällig ist der Hauptsitz eines Unternehmens welches solche Roboter fertigt in meiner Nachbarschafft. Als das Unternehmen vor ~100 Jahren gegründet wurde, fertigte man Schweißgeräte. Diese wurden von Schweißern zum schweißen genutzt. Seit Jahrzehnten schon fertigt man dort aber auch Schweißroboter. Diese werden nicht mehr von einem Menschen bedient, sondern nur noch produziert, gewartet und eingestellt/ausgetauscht. Wo also früher 1 Schweißer einen Arbeitsplatz hatte, arbeitet heute jemand der sagen wir mal 10 Roboter überwacht. Von diesen 10 Robotern leistet jeder einzelne etwa so viel wie 10 klassische Schweißer (Roboter haben keine Pause, sie haben Ausfallzeiten). Diese besagten 10 Maschinen ersetzen also gut 100 Arbeiter. Ein paar Jobs noch von den 100 abgezogen, für die Produktion der Roboter usw, bleiben immer noch gut ~90 Jobs. Dazu kommt, das man als Scheißer (gelegentlich wohl auch noch heute) gut verdient hat. Wo also früher zb. 500 Leute gut bezahlte Jobs hatten, arbeiten heute eine Hand voll "Niedriglöhner" (Produktion, Teilewechsler Instandhaltung usw von Robotern) und noch weniger gut bezahlte (Entwicklung, Fehlersuche Instandhaltung usw).  Und viele Schweißerjobs werden heute von Hilfskräften/Zeitarbeitern  erledigt, die den ganzen Tag stumpfsinnig Kleinteile zusammenbraten, und  das nur weil sie im Moment noch günstiger als eine Maschine sind. Rechne das jetzt mal hoch, auf die Effizenzsteigerung in Bereichen wie Landwirtschafft, Produktion, Transport, Verwaltung, Entwicklung (Stichwort Computer, und wieviele Arbeitsplätze er ersetzt hat) usw. Ein Bauer zb. kann dank des Fortschrittes nicht nur 3x mehr Fläche bearbeiten als früher, er muß dies auch um den gleichen Standard halten zu können. Er versorgt 3x mehr Menschen, hat dann aber nichts davon.

Dem kann man mit Wachstum (zb. auch geplante Obsoleszenz, Abwrackprämie usw) eine Weile (Jahrzehnte) künstlich entgegen wirken. Wenn weniger Menschen zum produzieren von Waren benötigt werden, und alle Verbraucher erschlossen sind, dann muß (weil unser System es benötigt) die Nachfrage nach Waren eben erhöht werden, um das auszugleichen. Aber nichts kann ewig wachsen, also muß es irgendwann auch mal ein Ende des Wachstums geben (gabs ja schon das eine oder andere mal... *hust*). Aber das ist eigenlich auch kein Problem, da unser (Finanz-)System allerdings Wachstum als Antrieb benötigt um nicht zu kippen, machen wir es zu einem Problem. Und Jobs die man ins/ans Ausland verliert usw. lassen wir hier bewusst mal außen vor. Nicht außen vor lassen sollten wir allerdings, das wir schon eine ganze Weile für 2 Weltbevölkerungen produzieren (auch Lebensmittel!), die Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung davon aber gar nichts abbekommt. Würde man diese mittels verschiedener Faktoren künstlich erzeugte Nachfrage jetzt einfach aus dem System rausnehmen (was eigentlich logisch wäre/sein sollte, warum für doppelt so viele Menschen produzieren, dann aber nur die Hälfte der Menschen "Beliefern"?), dann hätten wir noch viel mehr Arbeitslose.

*Das du noch einen Job hast hat nur einen einzigen Grund: Es gibt noch keine Maschine die ihn günstiger macht.* 

Arbeitsplätze werden nicht von Arbeitslosen geschaffen, sondern von Nachfrage und Kaufkraft. Wenn es in Deutschland X Mio Arbeitslose gibt, ist es quatsch zu denken das es auch X Mio freie Jobs gibt. Wir müssen uns lieber mal fragen warum wir unbedingt ein System wollen (bzw. man uns einredet das wir es zu wollen haben) wo jeder arbeiten muß, obwohl wir eigentlich alles daran setzen (Fortschritt) das immer mehr Jobs von Maschinen erledigt werden. Irgendwas paßt doch da nicht zusammen. Entweder hören wir auf uns weiter zu entwickeln, oder wir gewöhnen uns an den Gedanken das es nicht genug Arbeit für alle gibt und geben kann - und passen unser System diesem Umstand entsprechend an.

Und ich weiß nicht ob sich 30-40% der H4-Empfänger etwas dazu verdienen (woher hast du diese Zahl?), aber ich wette das sich ebensoviele Nicht-H4-Empfänger etwas dazu verdienen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich habe jemanden im Freundeskreis der auch jahrelang arbeitslos war, er hatte kein Bock zu arbeiten, hatte aber auch keinen Abschluss. Ich habe ihn täglich vollgelabert das er sich mal ein Job suchen soll und nicht vor sich hinvegetieren soll. Aufgrund seines nicht vorhandenen Abschlusses konnte er nicht das machen was er wollte, dass Wissen war jedoch vorhanden. Ich sagte ihm, mach mal irgendwo ein Praktikum und heute arbeitet er bei K&M Elektronik und hat sein Festgehalt und das ohne Abschluss. Man findet Arbeit, man muss sich nur mal bemühen und nicht die Depri Schiene fahren.


----------



## Smil0r (15. November 2013)

Schöne Argumente das mit den Robotern. Aber wer baut die denn? Wer stellt die teile her und wer programmiert denn den ganzen Kram?! Das sind Arbeitskräfte die die anderen ersetzen. Die Arbeit geht nicht verlohren sie revolutioniert sich nur. Und der Schwerpunkt liegt jetzt woanders. Teilweise leider auch "made in China". Ganz Unrecht hast du also nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Schöne Argumente das mit den Robotern. Aber wer baut die denn? Wer stellt die teile her und wer programmiert denn den ganzen Kram?! Das sind Arbeitskräfte die die anderen ersetzen. *Die Arbeit geht nicht verlohren sie revolutioniert sich nur.*


 Nicht mal auf den ersten Blick, auch wenn viele das gerne so hätten. Deswegen habe ich in meinem, zugegeben recht langem, Beispiel auch die Entwicklung und Instandhaltung der Maschinen berücksichtigt. Wenn ein einziger Roboter (nur) 10 Arbeitsplätze ersetzt, dann müsste zum Ausgleich für die Entwicklung, Produktion und Wartung/Instandhaltung eines Roboters auch 10 neue Arbeitsplätze entstehen, um auf +- Null zu kommen. Das ist aber ganz sicher nicht so... Wenn man 10 "Menschen-Arbeitsplätze" pro 100 Roboter geschaffen hätte (und es sind ganz sicher weniger), dann wären das immer noch 990 verlorene Jobs auf 10 neue Jobs. Selbst wenn es 100 Arbeitsplätze wären (pro Roboter ein Arbeitsplatz), blieben noch 900 verlorene Jobs. Da kann man rumrechnen wie man will, Fortschritt kostet unterm Strich immer mehr Arbeitsplätze als er schafft. Das ist eben der Fortschritt. ^^

Deswegen wird dein Auto in der Regel auch nicht mehr von einem Ochsen oder einem Pferd gezogen.


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ja das ist aber nicht das Problem der Hatz IV Empfänger ob man Depressionen ohne Arbeit bekommt ect.. Für fast das Selbe geld machen was man will, oder fürs selbe Geld sich dumm und dämlich arbeiten.. Unlogisch



Nein, das ist nicht unlogisch. Erstens kannst Du als "Arbeitsloser / Hartz4-Empfänger" nicht machen was Du willst, weil Dir das Amt ständig auf den Keks geht und Dich gängelt wo es nur geht und zweitens soll es auch Leute geben, die lieber für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten als den Tag sinnlos zu vertrödeln. Ein Job bringt, auch wenn er schlecht bezahlt ist, neben einer Beschäftigung ja meist auch noch andere Dinge wie soziale Kontakte oder ggf. auch ein Sprungbrett in einen besseren Job mit sich.

Ich war vor einigen Jahren selbst mal 2 Monate arbeitslos und ich wünsche das niemandem und allen die betroffen sind, wünsche ich dass sie dort schnell rauskommen. Alleine, dass man von den "Beratern" der "Arbeitsagentur" bereits beim 1. Gesprächstermin behandelt wird wie ein arbeitsscheuer Schwerverbrecher lässt in mir den Wunsch aufkommen, diesen Laden nie wieder von innen zu sehen.


----------



## T-Drive (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



keinnick schrieb:


> Alleine, dass man von den "Beratern" der "Arbeitsagentur" bereits beim 1. Gesprächstermin behandelt wird wie ein arbeitsscheuer Schwerverbrecher


 
Wie war das noch in unserer zum Radikalkapitalismus strebenden Demokratie ?

Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.

oder

Jeder ist vor dem (auch Sozial) Gesetz gleich.


----------



## cuban13581 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Darüber sagt auch keiner was, zumindest ich nicht. Für alle die meine Beiträge als Menschenverachtend ansehen, keinesfalls ist das so gemeint. Man muss auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen, die Rede ist hier nur von Menschen, die gesund sind und arbeiten könnten aber einfach nicht wollen weil sie ausschlafen wollen und einfach kein Bock auf Arbeit haben und dann noch so dreist sind sich ein Krankenschein holen obwohl sie nichtmal etwas haben. Wenn Menschen chronisch krank sind und nicht arbeiten können ist das auch OK aber um diese Art von Hartz IV Empfänger gehts hier überhaupt nicht, zumindest nicht in meinen Beiträgen.
> 
> Das Amt sollte besser prüfen oder jemand arbeiten kann oder nicht, die aktuellen Methoden beim Amt sind für jeden leicht umgehbar.
> 
> ...


 
Als demokratische Gesellschaft müssen halt auch die 5% Hartz 4 Empfänger durchgefüttert werden , die kein Bock zu arbeiten haben. Wir leben halt nicht in Afrika. Außerdem wird einem das Geld sofort gekürtzt , wenn man nicht das macht , was der Staat von einem verlangt.(dank Gerhard Schröder)Und der Rest ist unfreiwillig in diesem System , weil es bei denen um die Existenz geht. Auch immer mehr ältere Menschen , werden aus der Arbeitswelt ausgegrenzt ,weil sie eben in einer schnelllebigen Zeit keine Profite in den gewünschten Ausmaß mehr bringen. Arbeit sollte uns helfen , unsere Fähigkeiten und Leidenschaften weiterhin auszubauen und am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilzuhaben. Minijobs , Leiharbeit löst dieses Problem auch nicht , weil es die Menschen auf Dauer krank macht. Natürlich auch wenn man keinen Job hat, der seiner Qualifikation oder Berufswunsch entspricht. Wenn jemand nur arbeitet um Geld zu bekommen , dann hat man ein falsches Bild von der Arbeit. Natürlich klingt das auch ein wenig utopisch , von dieser Wunschvorstellung auszugehen. Aber vor allem in diesen neoliberalen Menschenbild geht es  darum , dass der Markt über die Menschen herrscht. Und da ist der Arbeitslose das  Feindbild Nr.1. Siehe Springer Presse , Bild ,RTL und Co. Wenn du mal etwas über die Wirklichkeit der Arbeitslosen erfahren willst(und nein ich meine nicht Arno Dübel) empfehle ich dir mal Inge Hannemann zu googeln. Da wird das System wunderbar erklärt.

15.04.2013 HARTZ IV - GEWOLLTE ARMUT? MIT INGE HANNEMANN - YouTube


----------



## gfx_pro (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



> Die BA habe die Schaffung einer gesetzlichen Grundlage für die Erhebung von Daten im Internet vorgeschlagen, schreibt die „Bild”-Zeitung unter Berufung auf einen Bericht einer Bund-Länder-Arbeitsgruppe zur Rechtsvereinfachung beim Arbeitslosengeld II.



Die Bildzeitung zieht sich auch jeden Mist aus der Nase.
Hauptsache den Hartz IV Empfängern Angst machen, die keine Ahnung davon haben.
Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit hat doch mit den Hartz 4 Empfängern gar nichts mehr zu tun.
Zumindest ist das hier in Hessen und in den weiten Teilen Deutschlands so.
Hier sind ganz alleine die Kommunen der jeweiligen Kreisstädte zuständig.
Selbst die Bescheide, die alle 6 Monate bei Wiederbewilligung ins Haus flattern, beinhalten nicht einmal mehr das Logo der Bundesagentur für Arbeit.
Dies sah vor der Umstellung Anfang letzten Jahres noch ganz anders aus.
Damals war auch das Logo noch zu sehen.
Ich muss es wissen, da ich selbst seit vielen Jahren Hartz IV Bezieher bin.
Bei mir ist das aber auch leider Gesundheitsbedingt.
Psychische Probleme auf Grund, vieler verlorener Zähne durch eine Vereiterung im Gesicht, welche sogar zur Taubheit führte.
Zum Glück entsprechender Medikamente bin ich sie wieder los geworden und kann auch wieder normal hören.
Aber Zähne sind halt weg.
Dann einen Herzinfarkt mit seit Jahren anhaltenen Angstzuständen, Diabetes und einem Bandscheibenvorfall.
Alleine aus psychologischer Sicht fällt mir jeden Tag aufs neue, sogar das Einkaufen schwer.
Am Ende stehe ich an der Kasse und fange an, so dermaßen zu schwitzen, dass ich selbst im dicksten Winter bei Minus Temperaturen, klatschnass aus dem Laden gehe. 
Trotzdem gehe ich jeder Einladung nach, die mir das Kommunale Jobcenter zuschickt.
Und das obwohl ich dabei bin, meine Frührente durchzuboxen.
Ich bin psychisch und auch körperlich gar nicht mehr in der Lage, arbeiten zu gehen.
Dies teile ich zum Beispiel auch direkt den Firmen mit, die sich bei unseren Jobcentern vorstellen.

Um aber mal beim Thema zu bleiben.
Wie gesagt, bei uns in Hessen sind die jeweiligen Kommunen für die Leistungsbewilligung zuständig.
Also lässt sich so ein Vorschlag zur Überwachung der Internetaktivität eines Hartz IV Empfängers gar nicht durchsetzen.
Selbst wenn die Kommunen auf die Idee kommen und das auch durchsetzen würden, würde es letzten Endes darauf hinaus laufen, dass es beim Bundesverfassungsgericht, Klagen regnen würde.
Und das nicht zu wenig.
Ich wäre einer dieser Kläger.
Die Überwachung der Internetaktivität eines jeden Nutzers, wäre hier in Deutschland, ein Eintritt in die Privatsphäre und somit Verfassungswidrig.
Ich sehe jetzt schon die BA zittern.

Und jetzt mal im Ernst.
Welcher Hartz IV Empfänger ist schon so dumm und meldet ein Gewerbe an und verhökert Ware auf Ebay?
Ups! 
Stimmt ja, gibt ja genug da draußen, die noch nicht mal die Gesetze des SGB II kennen um zu wissen, was man an Gelder alles beantragen kann und was nicht.


----------



## AnthraX (15. November 2013)

seltsam schrieb:


> Sind noch im Bau.Die **'s mit dem großen roten A waren erstmal wichtiger.
> Muss man nur mal Dokus/Filme über Buchenwald,Auschwitz und dergleichen ansehen,dann wird man gravierende übereinstimmungen finden.
> 
> @topic: Das hier hat nichts mehr mit gläserner mensch zu tun,sondern ist vergleichbar mit damals.Heute muss man nur vorher einen Antrag auf den Judenstern stellen.Damals gab es den einfach so.
> ...



Bei sowas packe ich mir echt an den Kopp. Ich war selber über ein Jahr arbeitslos. Es geht den Leuten nicht so schlecht !!!! Und das mit dem aus dem 3.reich zu vergleichen ist ein Witz !!! Leute wie dich die so was schreiben sollten mal eine Woche freiurlaub in einem "kazett" bekommen. Mal schauen ob hartzIV für dich dann das gleiche wäre. Verdammt nochmal die Leute bekommen Geld dafür, dass sie nix tun. Und dann wird noch rumgeheult! Ich kann diese schmarotzerei nicht mehr ab. Und dann kommt Überall die "ach der arme arbeitslose" Tour. Zum kotzen, echt. Übrigens. Falls einer von euch bei vllt 1200netto im Monat liegt. Hartzer lachen sich über euch kaputt  (selber im Freundeskreis erlebt) aussagen wie "dafür stehe ich nicht mehr auf, bekomme mehr als genug Geld für das nix tun!) - Arbeiter haben auch Fahrtkosten etc  darf man alles nicht ignorieren.


----------



## Tazmal27 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich find das gut und denke das ist genau der richtige weg.

Denn es gibt wirklich viel Schmarotzer die sich Zusatzverdienst machen mehr als erlaubt.. haben ja schlieslich zeit sich in ebay aufzuhalten.. Für die die es nicht machen ist es sicherlich schade, aber die haben auch nichts zu befürchten.

Und gestern in den Nachrichten meinte einer damit will das Amt nur ein Signal satzen für die die noch nen Job haben, getreu dem Motto "das passiert wenn ihr arbeitslos werdet" aber das ist doch ganz normal und auch okay so.

Ich war selbst arbeitslos und bin nichtmal 30 und hab auch nen job den ich jetzt bis ans lebensende halten kann.

Aber wie gesagt. Für die die es ausnutzen (was sicher ne große masse ist) ist das vollkommen gerechtfertig. ich frage mich aber wie die das hinbekommen wollen unter einem älteren Betriebssystem.. denn zwingen können sie die leute ja nicht Win 7 oder 8 zu installieren bei dem es wesentlich einfacher ginge

Im Übrigen ist das Thema Kontorlle in Deutschland eh so ein ganz arg verpöhntes, was bei andern normal ist ist hierzulande schlicht weg ne frecheit laut ansicht der leute .. DU wirst heute schon in Spielen kontrolliert, wenn du das nicht bestätigst darfst du halt nicht spielen (blizzard und co) und Blizzard kontrolliert auch nur deinen PC ob alles passt fürs Spiel könnte aber auch mehr kontrollieren, genauso wirds auch beim Amt dann sein. In facebook liest man dauernd xxx hält sich hier auf, jetzt ist xxx dort und jetzt macht xxx das, sogar wenn man unter die dusche geht steht das in facebook bei vielen.

Aber die Kontrolle ist ja so wahnsinnig verpöhnt....


----------



## cuban13581 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Bei sowas packe ich mir echt an den Kopp. Ich war selber über ein Jahr arbeitslos. Es geht den Leuten nicht so schlecht !!!! Und das mit dem aus dem 3.reich zu vergleichen ist ein Witz !!! Leute wie dich die so was schreiben sollten mal eine Woche freiurlaub in einem "kazett" bekommen. Mal schauen ob hartzIV für dich dann das gleiche wäre. Verdammt nochmal die Leute bekommen Geld dafür, dass sie nix tun. Und dann wird noch rumgeheult! Ich kann diese schmarotzerei nicht mehr ab. Und dann kommt Überall die "ach der arme arbeitslose" Tour. Zum kotzen, echt. Übrigens. Falls einer von euch bei vllt 1200netto im Monat liegt. Hartzer lachen sich über euch kaputt  (selber im Freundeskreis erlebt) aussagen wie "dafür stehe ich nicht mehr auf, bekomme mehr als genug Geld für das nix tun!) - Arbeiter haben auch Fahrtkosten etc  darf man alles nicht ignorieren.


 
Der Großteil bekommt da kein Geld fürs nichts tun. Die müssen alle Angebote annehmen , seien sie noch so schlecht bezahlt oder entsprechen nicht ihrer Qualifikation. Ansosnten wird das Geld sofort gekürtzt. Und lustig , dass du von 1200 € pro Monat redest. Es sind 380€. Davon muss Strom, Gas , Kleidung , Lebensmittel usw. bezahlt werden. Das reicht gerade mal zum Leben , wenn überhaupt. Ich weiß nicht , wo her du deine Meinung hast , aber ich kenne keinen  Erwebslosen , die sich über Leute lustig machen , die gut verdienen. Die wären froh über ein Job in dem sie auch gut verdienen und der auch eingiermaßen zu ihnen passt.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Schöne Argumente das mit den Robotern. Aber wer baut die denn? Wer stellt die teile her und wer programmiert denn den ganzen Kram?! Das sind Arbeitskräfte die die anderen ersetzen. Die Arbeit geht nicht verlohren sie revolutioniert sich nur. Und der Schwerpunkt liegt jetzt woanders. Teilweise leider auch "made in China". Ganz Unrecht hast du also nicht.


 
Wer die baut? zum großen Teil inzwischen auch Maschinen, oder denkst du das wird alles noch wie vor 100 Jahren in Handarbeit hergestellt?

Wenn ja dann ist an dir die industrielle Entwicklung der letzten 50 Jahre wirklich völlig vorbei gegangen.

@Entwicklung der Arbeitsplätze:
Es ist nunmal nicht mehr so das wir wie zu Beginn der industriellen Revolution Ende des 19Jhrd. viele Arbeitskräfte brauchen da noch ein großer Teil der Produktion Handarbeit ist. Die Fließbandproduktion und später die Umstellung auf autarge Produktionsstraßen und Roboter haben zum Wegfall von bis heute etwa gut 60-80% der Arbeitsplätze in den jeweiligen Bereichen geführt. Sicher sind da auch neue Jobs in der "Dienstleistung" entstanden(Callcenter usw.) Aber diese neuen Bereiche und Jobs gleichen in keinster Weise die verlorenen Stellen aus, somal man auch bedenken muss das die Bevölkerung auch extrem zugenommen hat!
1950 hatten wir noch eine Weltbevölkerung von ca.2,53. Mrd Menschen, heute sind wir bei über 7 Mrd. Menschen, nur 60 Jahre später!
All diese Menschen brauchen wir theoretisch garnicht um die Versorgung im jetzigen Umfang zu garantieren würden auch 4 Mrd. Menschen noch dicke ausreichen. Das heißt du hast mindestens 2 Mrd. Menschen die eigentlich überhaupt nicht benötigt werden, die folglich ihren Unterhalt irgendwie bestreiten müssen, in der Regel für Hungerlöhne!

Jeder der glaubt es wäre unter momentanen gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten genug ausreichend bezahlte Arbeit da dem kann ich wirklich nur sagen das er ein äußerst naiver realitätsferner Mensch ist!

Momentan schaft man noch das Problem der Arbeitslosigkeit zu kaschieren indem man dafür sorgt das immer mehr Menschen immer schlechter bezahlte Arbeit machen, Stichwort Niedriglohnsektor.
Außerdem kaschiert man hier in Deutschland schon seit Jahren die Arbeitslosenzahlen indem man bestimmte Gruppen die "Officeweiterbildungen" machen, oder sich momentan in 1€ "Jobs" befinden einfach aus der Statistik streicht um zu verbergen das eigentlich nicht genug Arbeit da ist und unsere Arbeitslosenzahlen in Wahrheit weit höher als 3,X Millionen liegen.

Aber auch in Niedriglohnländern wie China, wo wir schon heute Millionen Wanderarbeiter/Tagelöhner haben die von der Hand in den Mund, unter ärmlichsten Bedingungen leben, werden wir bei so rasant weiter wachsender Weltbevölkerung nicht ewig weiter kaschieren können das eigentlich auch das Gut Arbeit in der modernen Gesellschaft ein nur stark begrenztes Gut ist was nicht in ausreichender Menge für alle vorhanden ist, vor allem dann nicht wenn daran ein hinreichender Lebensstandard geknüpft wird!

Hier also sich hinzustellen und auf denen rumzuhacken und unter Generalverdacht zu stellen die sowieso schon am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft stehen ist nur feige und der Versuch mit dem Weg des geringsten Widerstands Syntome zu lindern, bzw. im Falle der Unterstützer in der Bevölkerung, einen Sündenbock zu suchen. Das Problem löst man damit aber unter Garantie nicht, denn das heißt nicht das evt. 10% der ALG II Empfänger regelmäßig etwas Geld dazuverdienen sondern das 90% der ALG II-Empfänger auf dem Arbeitsmarkt nicht zu menschenwürdigen Verdiensten in Arbeit zu bringen sind und das diese Menschen dann auch noch von Seiten des Staats behandelt werden als wären sie Lagerinsasse im ** Sachsenhausen, politisch ungewollt, dem Staat auf der Tasche und sowieso das letzte schmarozende Abschaum.

Mal darüber nachdenken, dann kommt man vieleicht nicht auf die Idee das dieser Gedanke der da vom Amtsseite gesponnen wird unterstüzenswert wäre!


----------



## Do Berek (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Bei sowas packe ich mir echt an den Kopp. Ich war selber über ein Jahr arbeitslos. Es geht den Leuten nicht so schlecht !!!Und dann kommt Überall die "ach der arme arbeitslose" Tour. Zum kotzen, echt. Übrigens. Falls einer von euch bei vllt 1200netto im Monat liegt. Hartzer lachen sich über euch kaputt


 
Dann hast du wohl ALG 1 kassiert,wohl kaum ALG II.Ich musste schon von Hartz 4 leben,zum ausgeben hat man ~380€ ,also ca. 12 € pro Tag.Bei 1200€ netto und gleichen Mietkosten bleiben ca. 850€ über,also mehr als doppelt soviel.So ziemlich jeder den ich kenn und der mal von Hartz 4 gelebt hat hätte für soviel Geld schon fast getötet!Von wegen kaputtlachen!!  Nur bekommt man als sog. "Hartzer" ständig einen Brief in dem es heisst: "Bewerben Sie sich doch mal bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma." Und dann kriegt man Daten von einer solchen,die auch noch an die Arge gegliedert ist,was per se eigentlich illegal sein müsste,und bekommt einen Lohn von netto 400 € angeboten für 6 Monate befristet.Danach geht alles von vorne los.Würdest du dafür arbeiten gehen,nur damit du aus der Statistik raus bist und die Arge Geld und Zeit für Vermittlung spart,die sie eigentlich in sinnvolle Arbeitsintegration aufbringen müsste?Hier läuft doch was falsch!


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



			
				AnonHome1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Man findet Arbeit, man muss sich nur mal bemühen und nicht die Depri Schiene fahren.



Wenn du die freien Stellen ( ca 800000 ) mit den 2,8 Millionen Arbeitslosen vergleichst, dann kann nicht jeder Arbeit finden, der satz, man findet Arbeit gilt sicher für den Motivierten lernwilligen.
Aber wenn alle motiviert und lernwillig sind, dann bleiben trotzdem welche auf der Strecke.

Und die 2,8 Milltionen arbeitslose sind nochmal stark geschönt. In Wirklichkeit sinds etwa 8 bis 10 Millionen aber psssst, nicht weitersagen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Spielt absolut keine Rolle ob jemand ALG 2 bezieht oder nicht. Fakt ist das jeder Mensch schon seit Jahren überwacht wird. Ob es nun Telefon oder E- Mail ist, so ziemlich alles wird überwacht. Wir sind ja alle potenzielle Amokläufer!


----------



## mcmarky (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Werden wir nicht eh schon alle rundum überwacht?


----------



## Bec00l (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Unsere Politiker haben eindeutig zu viel Zeit und anscheinend nichts sinnvolles zu tun...
Schüren wir ein Paket für Griechenenland.. 50 Milliarden.. no problem ! ! ! 
Senken wir die Steuer um 0,1% ? No Way!!! Bissl mehr Kindergeld?? Muss erst 3 Jahre drüber diskutiert werden  Sollen wir ein Mindestlohn einführen... öhm.. ne lass ma/ Leute gehma lieber auf die Hartzer ab! Da beschwert sich wenigstens keiner 

Ihr seid doch ein Drecksladen -.-" Auch wenn ich absolut nix gegen Politik hab und wir haben dennoch noch die beste Politik*strange things happen on this world*


----------



## Snoozle (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> laut der CDU sind es 2,4 Millionen und hin und her ..
> 
> Fakt ist es das der Staat super schlau war .. Sie stecken Arbeitslose in Öffentliche einrichtungen für Harz 4 lohn und wandeln sie in Arbeiter um ..
> 
> ...


 
So siehts aus, ich habe selber mal beim statistischen bundesamt gearbeitet und die schwester meines Freundes arbeitet selber beim Arbeitsamt, die weiß wie es läuft, es sind zich millionen mehr arbeitslose, aber ddie statistikebn werden extrem geschönt/manipuliert udn alle 1€ Jobber oder leute die in eine maßnahme gesteckt werden gelten als nicht arbeitslos.

vom Statistischen Bundesamt her weiß ich, dass ALLE Statistiken gefälscht werden, so wie es dem Staat passt und die Ämter setzen das ums, ich habe selber Tabellen entsprechend bearbeiten müssen....

also 6 Millionen sind es MINDESTENS !!!!!!! also direkt mal 4 Millionen verschwiegen udn das volk wird wie imemr angelogen haha


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



			
				Heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> "Es ist davon auszugehen, dass auch leistungsberechtigte Personen in nennenswertem Umfang Einkünfte in diesem Bereich erzielen, ohne dies dem Jobcenter mitzuteilen", meinte die Sprecherin. Der jährliche Schaden für die Behörde werde auf zehn Millionen Euro geschätzt.
> 
> Internet-Daten für die Arbeitsagentur: Online-Geschäfte von Hartz-IV-Empfängern im Visier | heise online



10 Millionen Euro. Das ist natürlich gewaltig. Die Überwachung kostet dann wahrscheinlich 20 Millionen.


----------



## g-13mrnice (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Bei sowas packe ich mir echt an den Kopp. Ich war selber über ein Jahr arbeitslos. Es geht den Leuten nicht so schlecht !!!! Und das mit dem aus dem 3.reich zu vergleichen ist ein Witz !!! Leute wie dich die so was schreiben sollten mal eine Woche freiurlaub in einem "kazett" bekommen. Mal schauen ob hartzIV für dich dann das gleiche wäre. Verdammt nochmal die Leute bekommen Geld dafür, dass sie nix tun. Und dann wird noch rumgeheult! Ich kann diese schmarotzerei nicht mehr ab. Und dann kommt Überall die "ach der arme arbeitslose" Tour. Zum kotzen, echt. Übrigens. Falls einer von euch bei vllt 1200netto im Monat liegt. Hartzer lachen sich über euch kaputt  (selber im Freundeskreis erlebt) aussagen wie "dafür stehe ich nicht mehr auf, bekomme mehr als genug Geld für das nix tun!) - Arbeiter haben auch Fahrtkosten etc  darf man alles nicht ignorieren.


 
Bei deinem Post kann man aber auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. 1.) bist du ein max 1 Jahr arbeitslos, bekommst du ALG1 und nicht ALG2(Hartz4), das ist schon einmal ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 2.) mit 1x 1200€ Netto werden 4xALG2 mit pi mal Daumen mit dem Regelsatz versorgt, ich bezweifel stark das die arbeitende Leute "auslachen" 

Es gibt unschöne Ausnahmen sicher, aber Hartz4 schlimmstenfalls als Volksschmarotzerei hinzustellen ist einfach nur unterstes Bildzeitungsniveau.
Im Normalfall ist ALG2 ein gläserner, erbarmungsloser erniedrigender Vollzeitjob um Überleben zu können und das in einer der reichsten Nationen der Welt. 

Das Thema ist jedoch extrem komplex um es hier in jedem Detail auseinanderzunehmen, ich persönlich würde es sogar begrüßen den Regelsatz ähnlich dem Rentensystem zu staffeln und Leuten die 40 Jahre ins System gezahlt haben, dann mit 50+ arbeitslos werden z.b. mind. 850€ oder mehr zukommen zu lassen, einem 20 Jährigen der bisher nichts geleistet hat oder nicht will aber eben nur eine Existenzsicherung (allein über dessen Definition könnte man Romane schreiben). Was hier übersehen wird, ein Großteil der ALG2 Empfänger ist um die 50 und aufgrund gesundheitlicher Beschwerden arbeitslos. Dieses Alter steht garantiert ALLEN hier im Thread noch bevor. Fliegst du 10-15 Jahre vor der Rente aus dem Arbeitsleben beginnt sich so dermaßen schnell eine Abwärtsspirale zu drehen das einem Hören und Sehen vergeht. Diese verlorenen Jahre fließen aber unmittelbar in die Rentenberechnung ein, das heißt pauschal: Du hast bestenfalls 40 Jahre gearbeitet wie ein Irrer, bist 10 Jahre danach arbeitslos und kriegst daraufhin eine Rente, die den Namen nicht mehr verdient. Außer dem Tod bleibt vielen dann nichts mehr. Schöne neue Welt.

Das Sozialsystem (wir reden hier über +200 Milliarden Euro/Jahr) muss dringend reformiert werden und der soziale Faktor wieder in den Fokus rücken, unter Schwarz allerdings Wunschdenken. 

Und jeder der hier meint, der ALG2 Regelsatz reicht zum Leben in Saus und Braus sollte seine Bildzeitung mal weglegen und diese Seite studieren.

Hartz IV 4, ALG II Hilfe Forum und Ratgeber

Alleine der Absatz "Anträge" bringt hoffentlich einige dazu mal über ihre gewählten Worte nachzudenken.


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



keinnick schrieb:


> 10 Millionen Euro. Das ist natürlich gewaltig. Die Überwachung kostet dann wahrscheinlich 20 Millionen.


 
Nix machen ist also die bessere Wahl?
Waere wie einen Freifahrtschein auszustellen.

Hacken wir lieber weiter auf die Hoeneß der Nation rum, ist ja einfacher, weil die muessen das abkoennen mit ihren Abermillionen.

Ich versteh echt nicht womit ihr ein Problem habt.
Hier werden Sozialleistungen missbraucht und der Staat hat Ideen wie man den technologischen Fortschritt standhalten kann, um eben dort Schlupfloecher auszumerzen.

Applaudiert weiterhin wenn fuer Millionenbetraege Steuersuender CD's gekauft werden, die geklaut worden sind.
Also durch eine Straftat erbeutet worden sind.
Trifft ja dann keinen Armen und die habens ja verdient!
Ist doch eure Ansichtsweise, oder nicht?

Aber wenn sich Leute die ihre Arbeit machen und sich bemuehen, sich ueber Hilfeempfaenger aufregen, weil die kein wirklich so extrem schlechteres Leben haben, die nichts tun wollen. Ja die koennen wir hier in Foren fertig machen.
Am besten dafuer auch noch Fakenicks anlegen, weil den Vielenpostingcounternick wollen wir ja nicht dafuer missbrauchen. 

Hier werden die wildesten Zahlen durch in den Raum geschmissen.
Keine Arbeit fuer so viele Leute blablabla.
Ja warum gibts dann soviele Leute? 
Stimmt, das Fortpflanzungsrecht eines jeden Einzelnen ist hoch heilig.
Werd ich jetzt als Nazi abgestempelt, weil ich mir ueber soetwas auch noch Gedanken mache?
Weil ich mir sage: hey ein Kind waer unheimlich toll. ABER: leider habe weder ich noch meine Frau einen so tollen Job, wo dieser eine ganze Familie ohne Sorgen ernaehren koennte. 
Ich verzichte, weil ich hier keinen vernuenftigen Loesungsansatz finde. Soll dafuer auch noch bestraft werden. Plaene dafuer gibt es schon.

Erzaehlt weiter von den vielen vielen Arbeitslosen, denen man es nicht zumuten kann bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen zu arbeiten, denen man es nicht zumuten kann Eigeninitiative zu zeigen und auch Flexiblitaet.

Ich erinner euch nochmal: September hattet ihr die Moeglichkeit etwas gravierendes zu tun. 
Wieviel von euch sind denn Sonntags losgegangen und haben einen gueltigen Wahlzettel ausgefuellt?
Wieviele haben sich im Vorfeld mit dieser Thematik auseinandergesetzt?
Fakt ist: ~28% haben es definitiv nicht getan.
Und von diesen knapp ueber 71% haben sich ~40% so sehr vertan beim Waehlen, das wieder die Industrielobbyparteien an der Macht sind und dort bleiben.
Aber hier rumjammern ueber ein System.
Dieses System ist schon so ausgekluegelt, das eben die die am wenigsten haben, noch immer genug haben um nicht mit Fackel und Heugabel auf die Straße zu gehen.
Es wird immer weiter ausgelootet wie weit man ausbeuten kann, ohne die Gefahr großer Demonstrationen und Schlimmeres zu haben.

Ihr hattet die Wahl, und viele sind einfach nicht hingegangen. Jetzt zu mosern was alles folgt, und einzelne verbitterte User anzupoeblen, weil diese eben nicht in diesen Sog gezogen werden wollen, und weil sie eben was tun, ist einfach falsch.


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



keinnick schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht unlogisch. Erstens kannst Du als "Arbeitsloser / Hartz4-Empfänger" nicht machen was Du willst, weil Dir das Amt ständig auf den Keks geht und Dich gängelt wo es nur geht und zweitens soll es auch Leute geben, die lieber für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten als den Tag sinnlos zu vertrödeln. Ein Job bringt, auch wenn er schlecht bezahlt ist, neben einer Beschäftigung ja meist auch noch andere Dinge wie soziale Kontakte oder ggf. auch ein Sprungbrett in einen besseren Job mit sich.
> 
> Ich war vor einigen Jahren selbst mal 2 Monate arbeitslos und ich wünsche das niemandem und allen die betroffen sind, wünsche ich dass sie dort schnell rauskommen. Alleine, dass man von den "Beratern" der "Arbeitsagentur" bereits beim 1. Gesprächstermin behandelt wird wie ein arbeitsscheuer Schwerverbrecher lässt in mir den Wunsch aufkommen, diesen Laden nie wieder von innen zu sehen.


 
Woher willst du wissen, das ein Arbeitsloser seine Zeit "Verdrödelt" , er kann sich seinen Dingen zuwenden und muss sich nicht für einen "Hungerlohn" ausnutzen lassen. Für Soziale Kontakte brauch man doch keine Arbeit. Was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nix machen ist also die bessere Wahl?
> Waere wie einen Freifahrtschein auszustellen.
> 
> Rest: tl;dr



Von "Kosten-Nutzen" hast Du doch sicher mal gehört, oder?



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, das ein Arbeitsloser seine Zeit "Verdrödelt" , er kann sich seinen Dingen zuwenden und muss sich nicht für einen "Hungerlohn" ausnutzen lassen. Für Soziale Kontakte brauch man doch keine Arbeit. Was hat das damit zu tun?



Welche anderen Dinge wären das mit den paar Kröten im Monat?


----------



## Tazmal27 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

ich frage mich viel mehr warum man sowas auf pcgameshardware diskutieren muss, da gibts doch auch wirklich andere seiten die auch mehr damit zutun haben


----------



## Bec00l (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



keinnick schrieb:


> Von "Kosten-Nutzen" hast Du doch sicher mal gehört, oder?


 

Er hat aber schon irgendwo Recht
Werfen wir ein Blick in Richtun USA. Kriegst ein Jahr Kohle und dann wars das, dennoch leben dort die Menschen. In meinem Umkreis und ich hab doch paar Friends  Gibts keinen der rummjammert um nen Job zu finden bzw. sollten wir uns doch glücklich schätzen das man überhaupt Geld bekommt für "nichtstun"  
Ich weiß nicht wie die Regelungen genau sind. Aber bekommt man nicht auch Wohnung etc. gezahlt wenn man Arbeitslos ist? 
Ich kenn nur ein Beispiel von einer Freundin die zwei Kinder hat, allein erziehend ist und dort wird eigtl. wirklich alles gezahlt und sie lebt immernoch nicht schlecht. 
Das es den Hartzern nicht gut geht steht de facto fest. Da muss auf alle Fälle was getan werden. Und so eine Kacke wie Zeit und Leiharbeitsfirmen -.-" Ich hab bisher nur schlechtes gehört und selbst auch schlechte Erfahrung gemacht ! Man kann sich z.b auf Monster nicht auf eine Stelle normal bewerben weil überall die Zeitarbeitsfirma mitverdienen will bzw. man hat garkeine Chance selbst zu suchen ... Blutsauger -.-


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



keinnick schrieb:


> Von "Kosten-Nutzen" hast Du doch sicher mal gehört, oder?


 

Sind also Regeluebertretungen oder eventuell Straftaten fuer dich in Ordnung wenn die voraussichtlichen Einnahmen, durch Eindaemmung vorhin Genannter nicht den Aufwand uebersteigen?

Auch ne Art Rechtsverstaendniss.

Und lass die bloeden Anmachen.


----------



## sfc (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Bei deinem Post kann man aber auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. 1.) bist du ein max 1 Jahr arbeitslos, bekommst du ALG1 und nicht ALG2(Hartz4), das ist schon einmal ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 2.) mit 1x 1200€ Netto werden 4xALG2 mit pi mal Daumen mit dem Regelsatz versorgt, ich bezweifel stark das die arbeitende Leute "auslachen"
> .



Seiner Signatur zufolge ist er Azubi. Deswegen schätze ich mal, die Arbeitslosigkeit traf ihn direkt nach der Schule. Und wenn man vorher nicht gearbeitet hat, gibt es kein ALG1, sondern direkt ALG2. 

Zum Thema "auslachen: Ich wollte persönlich kein ALG2 beziehen, kenne aber in der Tat Leute, die die arbeitende Bevölkerung auslachen. Meine Cousine etwa hat es sich sehr gemütlich in der sozialen Hängematte gemacht. Als Ungelernte, die mit 18 Mutter geworden ist, hat sie jahrelang das Geschäftsmodell "alleinerziehende Mutter" praktiziert. Gemangelt hat es ihr dabei an nichts. Mittlerweile wurde sie zu ner Ausbildung verplfichtet, was ihr meines Wissens nicht sonderlich schmeckt .... Und da kenne ich noch ein paar andere Experten, die davon gut leben können. Muss man ja nur ein paar Kinder zu in die Welt setzen ...

Wie gesgat, mir würde das nicht reichen und ich könnte es auch gar nicht haben, den ganzen Tag im Bett liegen zu bleiben. Manche machen das aber ganz gerne und schrauben dafür ihre Ansprüche entsprechend zurück. Und wenn man sich mal das große Heer an Langzeitarbeitslosen ansieht, sind das zum überwiegenden Teil Personen ohne Ausbildung und vielfach auch ohne Schulabschluss. Mitleid habe ich eigentlich nur für diejenigen, die mit Mitte 50 plötzlich auf der Straße stehen und ihr Leben lang eingezahlt haben. Oder auch mit gesundheitlich angeschlagenen Bürgern. 

Geringverdiener gäbe es übrigens weniger, würde man sich nicht für fünf Euro die Haare schneiden lassen oder beim Billigbäcker einkaufen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



keinnick schrieb:


> 10 Millionen Euro. Das ist natürlich gewaltig. Die Überwachung kostet dann wahrscheinlich 20 Millionen.


 Ernsthaft jetzt, 10 Millionen?! Deswegen kacken die aufs Grundgesetz? Da hat das Umbenennen der Arbeitsagentur ja mehr gekostet ... 



Über Nacht fiel mir aber noch eine schöner, bewährter Ausspruch zur totalen digitalen Überwachung Arbeitsloser ein, der wie die Faust aufs Auge passt: Arbeit macht frei.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

was ein humbuck... man muss doch eh schon alle konto bewegungen (inkl. PayPal) nachweisen, also werden jetzt auch noch Angehörige die garnix damit zu tun haben ohne ihre Einwilligung überwacht oder wie?
und als nächstes wird dem Hartzer dann das Geld gekürzt wenn er mal was bei eBay verhökert... wenns nicht schon so ist.


----------



## Kubiac (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt, 10 Millionen?! Deswegen kacken die aufs Grundgesetz? Da hat das Umbenennen der Arbeitsagentur ja mehr gekostet ...
> 
> 
> 
> Über Nacht fiel mir aber noch eine schöner, bewährter Ausspruch zur totalen digitalen Überwachung Arbeitsloser ein, der wie die Faust aufs Auge passt: Arbeit macht frei.


 
 Richtig müsste es heißen: Arbeiten macht freier!!


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Wie kann man denn etwas auf eBay verhoekern wenn man eh schon nichts hat.
Das man nichts hat als ALG2-Bezieher wird ja immer wieder erwaehnt.
Das Regelsatz reicht ja kaum fuers Leben, also kann man hier auch nichts abzweigen, um irgendwelche Sachen zu kaufen, die man auf eBay verkaufen koennte.

Vielleicht stimmt irgendwas in meiner Logik ueberhaupt nicht. Aber ich sehe hier keinen Spielraum, wie eine Person, die den Vorgaben und Regeln entsprechend sich verhaelt, ueberhaupt die Moeglichkeit hat, so nebenbei, ohne dabei in irgendeinerweise illegal gehandelt zu haben, sich soviel dazuzuverdienen, das es die Aufmerksamkeit der Behoerde hinter sich zieht.

Kann mir das bitte mal wer erklaeren, vielleicht tun sich ja mir, als arbeitenden, dadurch auch ungeahnte Moeglichkeiten auf.

*Z3R0B4NG*, wenn die Leute schon so schlau sind, und die Geschaefte ueber Verwandte und Bekannte abwickeln, damit sie vermeintlich nicht damit in  Verbindung gebracht werden koennen, machen sich die anderen Beteiligten auch Strafbar. Wieso sollten sie dann nicht in die Ermitllungen mit einbezogen werden?

Es geht doch hier um die Leute, die das System zu ihrem Vorteil ausnutzen. Wieso wird das hier noch verteidigt?


----------



## aloha84 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Finde ich *nicht* gut, teilweise kann ich es aber verstehen.
Es geht hier auch weniger um die arme mutti mit 2 kindern die bei ebay altes Geschirr für 20€ vertickt.
Es geht mehr um Aufdecken von echten Betrügern.
Beispiel:
Ein Paar bezieht ALG2 (Miete + Heizung/Wasser + 730€ Lebenunterhalt) insgesamt knapp 1100€.
Ihren Keller nutzen sie nicht als eben solchen, sondern als Lager für Wasweißich....Schuhe, Klamotten.
Diese verkaufen sie im größeren Stile, und machen monatlich einen Gewinn von 2000€.
2000€ für 2 Leute ist nicht unbedingt viel, aber mit der "Unterstützung" vom Amt kommt man dann schon auf 3100-3200€.
Damit kann man leben.


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Sind also Regeluebertretungen oder eventuell Straftaten fuer dich in Ordnung wenn die voraussichtlichen Einnahmen, durch Eindaemmung vorhin Genannter nicht den Aufwand uebersteigen?
> 
> Auch ne Art Rechtsverstaendniss.
> 
> Und lass die bloeden Anmachen.



a) Ich sehe keine "blöde Anmache". Falls Du Dich angegriffen fühltest, tut es mir Leid aber vielleicht solltest Du nicht so empfindlich sein.
b) Natürlich ist das nicht in Ordnung jedoch bin ich in puncto "Kosten-Nutzen" der Meinung, dass es andere Baustellen gibt um die sich der Staat eher kümmern sollte als Hartz-4-Empfänger auf dem eigenen Rechner zu drangsalieren um ein paar Ebay-Auktionen ausfindig zu machen. Bsp: Steuern : Studie prognostiziert milliardenschwere Verluste durch Schwarzarbeit - Nachrichten - DIE WELT


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Finde ich *nicht* gut, teilweise kann ich es aber verstehen.
> Es geht hier auch weniger um die arme mutti mit 2 kindern die bei ebay altes Geschirr für 20€ vertickt.
> Es geht mehr um Aufdecken von echten Betrügern.
> Beispiel:
> ...



Es ist mir unbegreiflich wie man 1. darüber meint urteilen zu können was wildfremde im Leben für einen Lebensstandard "verdienen" und 2. wie man Arbeitslose als Betrüger sehen kann. Es kommt selten vor das wirklich beide bei einem Paar arbeitslos sind, meistens kämpft mindestens einer mit einem völlig unterbezahlten Job und NIE kommt es vor dass ein Paar das zusammen lebt auch beide den "Höchstsatz" bekommen. Die kämen mit Glück auf 550 (zusammen!) und sollten sich davon dann noch ihre zahlreichen Kinder und Kleidungsverkäufe im großen Stil hinbekommen?! Du oder dein Umfeld ist StatusQuoPropaganda auf den Leim gegangen wenn Du das wirklich denkst. Hartzer sind entrechtete mit chinesischen Arbeitbedingungen. 
Wer nicht spurt, kann sterben gehen - das ist soziale Marktwirtschaft 2013 um "Wettbewerbesfähig" zu bleiben. Ich wollte Dich aber auch nicht angreifen und wünsche wie gesagt keinem diesen Zustand.

Diese Menschen brauchen Hilfe weil soetwas große Not mit sich bringt und das System Arbeit-für-Geld grad global im großen Stil stirbt. Deutschland geht es auf Kosten anderer so gut und stellt sich überhaupt nicht dem Problem technischer Arbeitslosigkeit DANK Fortschritt. Ich hab das Thema im Studium, in einer "reichen" Zeit und in einer "armen" Zeit kennengelernt. Es ist eine Schande dass sich eins der reichsten "christlichen" Länder der Erde so einen mittelalterlichen Zustand gefallen lässt und immernoch für das Maß der Dinge hält.


----------



## Bec00l (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Es ist mir unbegreiflich wie man 1. darüber meint urteilen zu können was wildfremde im Leben für einen Lebensstandard "verdienen" und 2. wie man Arbeitslose als Betrüger sehen kann. Es kommt selten vor das wirklich beide bei einem Paar arbeitslos sind, meistens kämpft mindestens einer mit einem völlig unterbezahlten Job und NIE kommt es vor dass ein Paar das zusammen lebt auch beide den "Höchstsatz" bekommen. Die kämen mit Glück auf 550 (zusammen!) und sollten sich davon dann noch ihre zahlreichen Kinder und Kleidungsverkäufe im großen Stil hinbekommen?! Du oder dein Umfeld ist StatusQuoPropaganda auf den Leim gegangen wenn Du das wirklich denkst. Hartzer sind entrechtete mit chinesischen Arbeitbedingungen.
> Wer nicht spurt, kann sterben gehen - das ist soziale Marktwirtschaft 2013 um "Wettbewerbesfähig" zu bleiben. Ich wollte Dich aber auch nicht angreifen und wünsche wie gesagt keinem diesen Zustand.
> 
> Diese Menschen brauchen Hilfe weil soetwas große Not mit sich bringt und das System Arbeit-für-Geld grad global im großen Stil stirbt. Deutschland geht es auf Kosten anderer so gut und stellt sich überhaupt nicht dem Problem technischer Arbeitslosigkeit DANK Fortschritt. Ich hab das Thema im Studium, in einer "reichen" Zeit und in einer "armen" Zeit kennengelernt. Es ist eine Schande dass sich eins der reichsten "christlichen" Länder der Erde so einen mittelalterlichen Zustand gefallen lässt und immernoch für das Maß der Dinge hält.


 
und dafür erstellst du extra nen Acc xD 
Ganz unrecht geb ich dir nicht. Nur ist es nunmal Fakt das man seinen allerwertesten hochbekommen soll und nicht den ganzen Tag faulenzen soll um etwas zu erreichen (soll jetzt auf keinen Fall allgemein gesprochen sein für alle Hartzer)
Aber Hilfe brauchen diese Menschen allemal und das sag ich als Student der auch gerade so genug verdient um noch normal Leben zu können.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Bec00l schrieb:


> und dafür erstellst du extra nen Acc xD
> Ganz unrecht geb ich dir nicht. Nur ist es nunmal Fakt das man seinen allerwertesten hochbekommen soll und nicht den ganzen Tag faulenzen soll um etwas zu erreichen (soll jetzt auf keinen Fall allgemein gesprochen sein für alle Hartzer)
> Aber Hilfe brauchen diese Menschen allemal und das sag ich als Student der auch gerade so genug verdient um noch normal Leben zu können.



 ja ich les schon seit vielen Jahren mit, aber jetzt musste es sein. Du hast recht - jeder sollte die Chance haben, mit seinem Leben etwas sinnvolles machen zu können. Faulheit entsteht ja aus Hilf- und Planlosigkeit. 

Die wahren Betrüger sind die großen Arbeitgeber denen der Niedriglohnsektor durchaus gut passt und die recht- und hilflosen "Kunden" des Arbeitsamts als Ressource nutzen. Das Amt ist keine Behörde sondern ein Unternehmen geworden. 
Die einzige Daseinsberechtigung die diesen Menschen noch gegeben wird, ist allein den Kasten darüber ordentlich Angst zu machen nicht abzurutschen, damit diese dann schön artig und unkritisch fleissig bleiben und das Wachstum befeuern.

Besonders krank ist, dass sich keiner dafür richtig verantwortlich zeigt und fühlen kann. Es wird einfach als nötiger Mechanismus verwaltet, keiner ist Schuld. Das kenn ich irgendwoher...

Rechtswissenschaften und Wirtschaft sind eben Geisteswissenschaften und orientieren sich VIEL zu wenig an Natur(gesetz)wissenschaft. Das wird uns allen noch gewaltig um die Ohren fliegen - auch oder vielleicht auch gerade auf unser schönen deutschen Insel des Wohlstands.


Die Sache mit dem "wer nicht arbeitet kann sterben" ist keine Polemik von mir, es gab tatsächlich schon mehrere Todesfälle in den letzten Jahren nach Sanktionierungen von Alten und Kranken. Die 700 Tacken vom Wullf sind aber viel spannender für die Presse.


----------



## aloha84 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

@*FreiherrSeymore*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil



> *Es geht hier auch weniger um die arme mutti mit 2 kindern die bei ebay altes Geschirr für 20€ vertickt*.
> Es geht mehr um Aufdecken von echten Betrügern.


Vielleicht hast du den Satz ja überlesen, oder falsch interpretiert.
Mir ist klar das ALG2 nicht schön für den Betroffenen ist, und ich weiß das 99% der Bezieher *keine Kriminellen oder Betrüger* sind.
Aber es gibt diese Kriminellen eben doch, und die lassen sich nunmal nicht wegreden.
Diese sind meist bandenmäßig organisiert, und darauf spezialisiert Einkommen zu verschleiern und zusätzlich auf staatskosten zu leben/es auszunutzen.



> *und NIE kommt es vor dass ein Paar das zusammen lebt auch beide den "Höchstsatz" bekommen.*


Was?

Was?
http://www.sozialhilfe24.de/hartz-iv-4-alg-ii-2/alg2-rechner.html
Einfach mal ausfüllen.

Dann würde ich den Bescheid prüfen lassen, und in Widerspruch gehen.....nicht umsonst gibt es Prozesskostenhilfe.

Edit:
Link geändert.


----------



## blazin255 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich fang mal wie es bei mir war und ist.

Ich bin 22 und habe mit 20 meine Ausbildung als Maschinen-Anlagenführer abgeschlossen. Mann kann sagen ich bin rund 2 Jahre arbeitslos, ich hatte zwischen durch immer wieder Arbeit durch die Zeitarbeitsfirma. Aber das zähl ich nicht richtig mit da ich immer mal hiern monat mal da n monat.

Kommen wir zur Zeitarbeitsfirma (Nur stichpunkt haltig):
-Mann bangt nach jedem arbeitstag um seinen job
-Mann muss mehr machen als alle andern
-Mann wird behandelt wie sein stück dreck
-8,20 Die Stunde
-Mann wird an seinen freien tagen angerufen, und es wird gefragt ob man kommen kann . (Wenn man dies verneint ist man seinen job los)

Die Zeitarbeitsfirmen wurden eigentlich anders geplant. Die Zeitarbeitsfirma sollte Leute in ein unternehmen stecken wo die Leute dann z.b nach 6 monaten uübernommen werden sollten. Diese Konzept is jedoch nie aufgetreten, denn die Zeitarbeitsfirma verdient sich dumm und dämlich an einem genauso wie die Firma in die man gesteckt wird, also gibt es keinen grund jemanden zu übernehmen. Zudem kann man einem aus der Zeitarbeitsfirma direkt sagen:"geh nachhhause" und das ganze ohne Grund.

Man wird immerwieder und immerwieder vergewaltigt für micht ist das VERGEWALTIGUNG, es sei denn man ist für die zeitarbeitsfirma tätig oder der Chef von firma XYZ.


Kommen wir zu einem anderem punkt. Viel zu viele gucken hier Fernsehn. (Ich gucke selten fernsehn)
Vor ungefähr einem halben jahr habe ich einen beitrag auf rtl gesehen , wo die reporter vor der Arge um 11 UHR MORGENS standen und die leute die rauskamen gefragt haben:"hey willst du überhaupt arbeiten?"

Die antwort war nein bei den 10stück die da rauskamen.
Ist das ein Wunder ? Hallo Die stehen um halb zehn auf.
Die hätten sich da mal um 7 uhr morgens hinstellen sollen und mich fragen sollen ob ich arbeiten will. Meine antwort wäre gewesen:"natürlich will ich das,aber wie finde ich arbeit wenn Deutschland lieber andere länder unterstüzt als sein eigenes"

^^ Fernsehn verzapft nur müll

An die ganzen Spezialisten hier.

Warum zur hölle wird spaniern Hier die wohnung bezahlt vom staat ? der flug nach deutschland? Und dann auch noch die prämie das sie ne ausbildung kriegen? Hat Deutschland nicht selber genug hängen gebliebene jugendliche die draußen aufm spielplatz ihr erstes kind kriegen,kiffen und sich nur die birne zu saufen? Ich gehöre nicht dazu aber ich wohne vor einem spielplatz(nein ich habe keine kinder das wäre selbstmord in den harten zeiten) Irgendwo liegt es an der erziehung, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle ich wäre weiblich und 7 jahre jünger dann wäre es auch vermutlich mein job kinder zu zeugen was das zeug hält bei den umständen.

Und was meinen die immer mit die arbeitslosen zahl ist gesunken meinen die richtige Arbeit oder Arbeit durch Zeitarbeitsfirmen ,weil die Arbeitslosen zahl ist nicht gesunken falls es sich um einen Zeitarbeits firma handelt.


Ich muss jeden monat 8 bewerbungen vorzeigen ich schreibe aber glatt mehr ich komme aus NRW und schicke bewerbungen ab bis nach bayern-berlin wenn ich die zusage hätte einen festen job zukriegen würde ich alles stehen und liegen lassen (famielie freunde einfach alles).

Zu demmal habe ich auch schon auf knien nach einem job gebettelt . Ja ich habe mich selbst erniedrigt damit ich endlich von der scheiss arge wegkomme. Hilft alles nix. 


Ich habe mir nur einige beiträge angeguckt. Dieses "wir bezahlen die ALG2 leute " ist einfach schwachsinn einer der Alg2 bezieht zahlt auch steuern. Ich war auch 3 Jahre in der ausbildung, dann heisst das ja ich habe mich selber bezahlt oder nicht ?


Ein anderes thema ist der lohn den man bei der Zeitarbeitsfirma erhält. 

Viele denken sich warum soll ich aufstehen und da hin gehen ? Ich kriege genausoviel von der Arge. Ist diese denkweise unberechtigt ? Find ich nicht vorallem weil ich nach der ausbildung die ersten 2 monate auch so dachte .

Ganz einfach und grob gesagt :
-1000 Euro von der Arge
-1050 Euro bei der Zeitarbeitsfirma

Ist man da Motiviert genug aufzustehen ?

Kann man von 50 euro mehr eine familie gründen ?
Kann man von 50 euro mehr seinen führerschein innerhalb eines jahres finnanzieren?
Kann man von 50 euro mehr ein haus finnanzieren was sich hier jeder wünscht?

Ich kann noch mehr fragen stellen wo man auf die richtige antwort lautet :"NEIN KANN MAN NICHT"

Vorallem junge leute wie ich denken reihenweise so.

Ich bin Motiviert aus andern gründen z.b weil ich dann weiß das ich mir den neuen PC hart erarbeitet habe denn darauf kann ich stolz sein. (ist vielleicht ein blödes beispiel aber ich glaube ihr versteht was ich meine)


----------



## DannyL (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt diese Diskussion hier sehr amüsant.

Dabei finde ich bei beiden Seiten treffende Gründe für oder gegen eine solche Datenauswertung. Es geht nicht um die Erhebung sondern nur die Auswertung vorhandener Daten! Aber zum anderen muss ich aus Sicht eines ehrlichen Steuerzahlers auch mal was sagen.

Beispiel Hoeneß: Welcher Mensch würde nicht, wenn er die Möglichkeit hat, seine Schäfchen ins Trockene bringen? Wenn einer nein sagt, lügt er. Das liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Der Mensch ist ein geborener Egomane. Alleine aus Eigeninteresse weicht er manches Handeln auf, sonst wäre ein Leben und auch ein Arbeiten miteinander nicht möglich. Mord und Totschlag wären da an der Tagesordnung. Hoeneß ist nicht der einzigste, der sein Geld bei Seite geschafft hat. Es gibt andere vorher und andere, die das auch noch nachmachen werden. Da muss man sich an die eigene Nase fassen. Punkt!

Gegenbeispiel Hartz VI-Empfänger mit extremen Ebay-Ambitionen: Wie war das mit den Schäfchen noch mal? Selbe Kerbe, selbes Muster - nur ein anderer Weg. Aber selbes Ziel.

Aus meiner der persönlichen Sicht muss ich sagen, dass ich es begrüßen würde, wenn die vorhandenen Daten dazu verwendet werden, um schwarze Schafe auszusieben. Es geht nicht um die alleinerziehende Mutter, die mal altes Geschirr für 20 Euro verkauft. Es geht um, wie das Steuerrecht es gerne ausdrückt, das gewerbsmäßige Handeln. Jeder normale Mensch hat in dieser Richtung genau 0,0 zu befürchten. Denn wenn ein Hartz VI-Empfänger aus so einem "Gewerbe" sein Unterhalt bestreiten kann, kann er sich bei der Arge abmelden und sein Gewerbe anmelden. Denn solche ein Handeln ist gegenüber den Rest der Bevölkerung, damit auch andere Hartz VI-Empfänger asozial. Da Sanktionen immer gegen eine ganze Gruppe eingeräumt werden und ein Generalverdacht entsteht.

In meinem Verwandten- und Bekannten-Kreis habe ich mehrere Beispiele, wie man so über die Runden kommen kann. Mein Bruder z.B. bekommt Hartz VI, er hatte vor langer Zeit mal einen 400-Euro-Job, den er darauf angerechnet bekommen hat. Aber er konnte sich eine ganze Menge leisten, neuer Gaming-PC, neuer Gaming-Laptop, einen großen LCD/LED-TV, ein sau teures Mountain Bike usw. Ich muss mir schon manchmal überlegen, ob eine anstehende Reparatur überhaupt in diesem Monat gemacht werden kann oder nicht auch noch bis zum nächsten Gehaltseingang warten kann. Mein Fahrrad ist der geerbte Rest meines Schwiegervaters, den ich nie kennen gelernt habe, es klappert an allen Enden, es rostet etwas und ist total unbequem. Mein Bruder hat Zeit, denn er hat sich dieses Jahr wegen Burnout krank schreiben lassen, womit er den Minijob als Hilfskraft in der Gastronomie verloren hat. Man kann es erahnen, er arbeitet noch nicht wieder. Wer stellt jemanden ein, der dann noch angibt einen Burnout gehabt zu haben? Niemand! Aber für seine Zocker-Ambitionen hat er Zeit. Wundert mich nur, wenn ich Abends um 21 Uhr einen Anruf mitten in der Woche bekomme, ob ich nicht in WoW mit Raiden gehen möchte - die einleitende Frage von ihm "gehst du heute Abend noch weg?" - den Rest kann man sich denken, wenn ich als Antwort gebe "nirgendwohin, mein Wecker klingelt um 6 Uhr wieder!". 

Anderes Beispiel, junge Mutter damals 17 als ich sie kennen lernte, ein Kind im Alter von 14 Monaten (den Rest kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen). Sie hat gerade so die Schule beendet, keine Ausbildung gemacht. Aktuell ist sie 26 mindestens das 3. Kind schon da und sie hat immer noch nicht gearbeitet. Den Rest kann man sich dann auch denken. Jedoch geht es ihr soweit nicht schlecht.

Und wenn man mal unterwegs ist, sieht man oft genug, dass es noch mehr von den oben genannten Beispielen geben muss. Dann frage ich schon manchmal, was man in seinem Leben verkehrt macht:

Ich gehe jeden Tag bis zu 9 Stunden arbeiten, dazu kommen noch die 2 Stunden Fahrzeit mit dem Auto drauf und nur, wenn es gut läuft. Ich bin mit meinen noch jungen 30 Jahren chronisch krank (Autoimmunreaktion der Schilddrüse)  und nicht auf dem Weg, der von einem normalen Leben sprechen würde. Nur ich sage mir eines, ich habe etwas geleistet. Ich habe meinen Beitrag zur Gesellschaft geleistet, auch wenn ich an allen Enden geschröpft werde. Ich muss mich bei niemanden Bedanken, dass ich mein täglich Brot habe. Freizeit ist das einzigste, was in den letzten Jahren ein rares Gut geworden ist. Aber dafür nicht mehr arbeiten gehen wollen, wäre nicht für mich drin. Daher habe ich ein sehr bekanntes Motto und dieses noch erweitert: Zeit ist Geld, Zeit habe ich nicht und Geld schon gar nicht.

Da hier auch einmal die Kinderplanung angesprochen wurde, da muss der Staat richtig umdenken. Ich sehe es auch bei 2 normal guten Gehältern im Haushalt es schon kritisch, wenn ein Gehalt erst zum Teil und evtl. eines sogar ganz weg fällt, nur weil man ein Kind bekommt. Wenn das bei uns der Fall sein sollte, plädiere ich dann dafür, dass wir beide schnellstmöglich wieder arbeiten gehen. Auch wenn hier die nächsten Probleme auftreten. Die einen können den ganzen Tag für ihr Kind da sein, in einigen Fällen ist das auch so, aber in einigen anderen Fällen sind Kinder wie Geldkassetten zu sehen. Nur da, um das Geld abzugreifen. Andere Familien, wo beide Elternteile arbeiten gehen, sehen ihr Kind nur selten und daran gehen die Familien auf Dauer häufig kaputt. Was für eine verkehrte Welt. Aber sich dann beschweren, dass die Geburtenzahlen gering sind und kaum Nachwuchs an Fachkräften existiert, wenn man bildungsferne Familien fördert und *mögliche* bildungsnahe Familien bestraft!

Bezüglich der Leiharbeit hat die Politik ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht und Mißbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet. Aber auch hier, der Satz von oben. Man will nur seine Schäfchen ins Trockene bringen. Das liegt in der Natur des Menschen.

Diese Liste der weiteren Aufgaben ist sehr lang, außer Geschwafel kommt nicht viel dabei herum. 


PS: Ich war im September per Briefwahl wählen. Meine Stimme war gültig, sie kam keiner der großen Parteien zu Gute, aber verschenkt habe ich sie trotzdem nicht.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

@aloha84
Ich hätte mir sparen sollen Dich dabei zu zitieren. 
Das war wirklich kein Angriff gegen Dich, mich regt einfach diese gesellschaftliche und damit auch institutionelle Haltung generell auf.

Ich bin ja auch gegen Betrug, sehe den nur wesentlich stärker auf seiten der scheinbaren "Geber". Betrug ließe sich vollkommen vermeiden wenn die Versorgung gesichert wäre aber das ist ein wesentlich anderer Ansatz als das derzeitige Bestrafen und Verschlimmern des Zustandes. Man sollte an die Ursachen gehen und nicht an den Symptomen verschlimmbessern. Soviel Rückrat ist aber von etablierten Strukturen nicht zu erwarten.

Ich versuche soetwas nicht mitzuverantworten. Ich muss auch keinen Bescheid prüfen lassen weil ich keinen einzigen Monat ALG2 bezogen habe. Ich war allerdings mal kurz davor und sah, was da so mittlerweile los ist. Mein Leben und meine Arbeit ist priviligiert, meine Frau wird bald Chirurgin, es geht mir dabei nicht in erster Linie um mich. Ich will nur keinen Wohlstand auf Kosten anderer, das ist einfach nicht mehr nötig.


Wenn BF4 nicht mehr crasht lass ich meinen Frust aber auch wieder dort aus und nicht in Foren .


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Gehts eigentlich noch!! so etwas geht gar nicht!! das ist einschnitt in das Privatleben u reine Schnüffelei u nichts anderes!! mal sehen wie sie reagieren würden wenn man es bei denen macht die so etwas vorschlagen


----------



## Shub Niggurath (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Sozusagen Menschen "zweiter Klasse".
> Die werden durch das neue Gesetz dann auch überwacht. Wie wäre es mit "Harz 4" Stempel für Personalausweise?


Und zusätzlich bitte noch einen Hartz-4-Stern nach außenhin für jeden gut sichtbar an der Kleidung anbringen!



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Leih-/Zeitarbeiter.


 Leih-/Zeitarbeit ist moderne Sklaverei. Nichts weiter.


----------



## DannyL (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Gehts eigentlich noch!! so etwas geht gar nicht!! das ist einschnitt in das Privatleben u reine Schnüffelei u nichts anderes!! mal sehen wie sie reagieren würden wenn man es bei denen macht die so etwas vorschlagen


 
Die Daten sind doch schon da? Was hat das noch mit schnüffeln zu tun?

Jeder Gewerbetreibende hat seine Umsatzsteuer zu zahlen, wenn bei Ebay gewerbsmäßig gehandelt wird, dann auch. Ebay ist dazu verpflichtet worden, darüber Auskunft zu erteilen. Sie kommen ihrer Pflicht nach, fertig - besser als die "Betriebserlaubnis" zu verlieren. Daher musst du dich mal woanders beschweren, aber dann bekommst du nur die Antwort, dass es dir frei steht, deinen Account bei Ebay zu löschen.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ja die Fritzen haben wieder zugeschlagen.

Ich weiß noch nach meiner Ausbildung
ist die Firma pleite gegangen, gott sei dank nicht während.


Die haben mich gezwungen das ich zur meiner Eltern einziehe.
(Hab in einer WG gelebt ) war ja unter 25...hat den auch nicht gejuckt das ich und mein Vater uns nicht verstehen
und gegenseitig voll Aggro sind(manchmal war es auch Handgreiflich eher ringen  )

1 Jahr war ich Arbeitslos..man wurde behandet wie die 3 te klasse au Titanic als es unterging.

AM Ende konnte ich nicht mehr..und hab mein Vater darum betteln müssen, das er mich in Sein arbeitsstelle holt.

Seit dem geht mir jetzt auf sack und nervt mich noch mehr und das bis einer von uns stirbt, und auch noch gleiche Schicht.

aber besser als die Tanten von Arbeitsagentur ! 

Ahja das bei Eltern einziehen..weiß gar ned ob die Gute geschäft gemacht haben,
weil ich wieder bei Eltern wohnen musste, bekamen die dank dem Steuerberate nette Summe erstattet.

Manchmal check ich auch nicht auf was die für idee kommen.


----------



## Lexx (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Und? hat der Nachbar seine Stütze schon im Online-Poker verzockt?
Oder schlurft er doch wieder in sein Wettcafe?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> .. das er mich in Sein arbeitsstelle holt.
> .. aber besser als die Tanten von Arbeitsagentur


Deine Arbeitslosigkeit wundert mich nicht.


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Lexx schrieb:


> Und? hat der Nachbar seine Stütze schon im Online-Poker verzockt?
> Oder schlurft er doch wieder in sein Wettcafe?
> 
> 
> Deine Arbeitslosigkeit wundert mich nicht.


 
Na hoffentlich musst Du Dich nie arbeitslos melden und solche Kommentare lesen.


----------



## frEnzy (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Es macht mich wahnsinnig traurig zu sehen, wie in unserem Land mit Menschen umgegangen wird. Es ist ekelhaft! Leider ist unsere Gesellschaft dazu übergegangen lieber auf den Symptomen eines kranken Systems herumzuhacken, als sich um die Ursache zu kümmern. Die allermeisten Hartz4 Empfänger sind nicht freiwillig in der Situation, sich Hilfe holen zu müssen. Ds wird leider geflissendlich von vielen ignoriert! Aber es ist ja auch einfacher sich über diese Gruppe zu erheben, von oben herab zu lächeln und dann auf sie drauf zu spucken als ihnen wieder aufzuhelfen. Schließlich fühlt es sich ja auch so viel besser an, nicht zu dem Pack, zu dem Abschaum zu gehören. Dank der Medien, der Politiker und vieler freilaufender Assis wird sich daran auch nichts ändern. Ich verabscheue jeden, der meint sich das Recht herausnehmen zu können, über andere Menschen zu urteilen und/oder sie zu beschimpfen bzw. nieder zu machen und noch nicht mal deren persönliche Geschichte kennt bzw. den Dreck glaubt, der in vielen Medien verbreitet wird.


----------



## Deeron (15. November 2013)

Was sich die Agenturen und deren Mitarbeiter teilweise herausnehmen ist schon heftig. 
Ich war selber einen Monat lang arbeitslos auf AlG1-Basis.
Selbst als Kurzeitarbeitsloser mit sehr guten Vermittlungschancen wird man behandelt wie sonst irgendwas.

B2T: Es ist zwar heftig, sowas zu lesen, aber wenn jemand seinen Lebensunterhalt mit Verkäufen bei eBay bestreiten kann (mit gewerblichen Ausmaßen) hat er damit kein Anrecht mehr auf soziale Hilfen. Und das muss schließlich irgendwie geprüft werden.


----------



## Smil0r (15. November 2013)

Mal wieder echt klasse wie man hier Seite für Seite durchlesen kann und alle versuchen ihre Arbeitslosigkeit zu recht fertigen. Anstatt hier blöd ellenlange Texte zu schreiben würd ich mal rausgehen und Arbeit suchen  und nicht in der nacht hier im Forum rumgammeln. Ist schon genau richtig das das alles überprüft werden soll. Dann sieht man wenigstens was ihr in der nacht so alles macht  was wollt ihr eigentlich? Die Internet Leitung ist doch eh geschenkt?! Seid doch froh das ihr sowas überhaupt nutzen könnt  
Und wenige das schön lese, ich schreib den Firmen schon das ich nicht arbeitsfähig bin?! Hallo gehts noch? Ohne Zähne im Mund kann man auch arbeiten! Und so einen haben wir sogar auf Arbeit! Der ist dazu sogar Analphabet und hat eine armbehinderung. Der Arbeiter auch wie ein Tier. Alles nur faulheit


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Habt ihr in der DDR gelebt, da bin ich mir 100% sicher, NEIN, dieses ganze Gelabere können eh nur von Leuten kommen die in keinster Weise damit was zu tun hatten, vieleicht als Föten!
> 
> In Deutschland, hat man noch sowas wie eine demokratische Regierung, in der DDR war das nur dem Namen nach und hatte nicht viel Gemeinsam
> 
> B2T, wie wollen die das Durchsetzen, dafür muss erstmal ein Gesetz her, mal sehen wie lange das Dauern wird.


 
du widersprichst mit deiner schönen fable geschichte


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Mal wieder echt klasse wie man hier Seite für Seite durchlesen kann und alle versuchen ihre Arbeitslosigkeit zu recht fertigen. Anstatt hier blöd ellenlange Texte zu schreiben würd ich mal rausgehen und Arbeit suchen  und nicht in der nacht hier im Forum rumgammeln. Ist schon genau richtig das das alles überprüft werden soll. Dann sieht man wenigstens was ihr in der nacht so alles macht


 
Wer rechtfertigt hier denn seine Arbeitslosigkeit? Ich glaube Du phantasierst Dir da gerade was zusammen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Mal wieder echt klasse wie man hier Seite für Seite durchlesen kann und alle versuchen ihre Arbeitslosigkeit zu recht fertigen. Anstatt hier blöd ellenlange Texte zu schreiben würd ich mal rausgehen und Arbeit suchen  und nicht in der nacht hier im Forum rumgammeln. Ist schon genau richtig das das alles überprüft werden soll. Dann sieht man wenigstens was ihr in der nacht so alles macht  was wollt ihr eigentlich? Die Internet Leitung ist doch eh geschenkt?! Seid doch froh das ihr sowas überhaupt nutzen könnt
> Und wenige das schön lese, ich schreib den Firmen schon das ich nicht arbeitsfähig bin?! Hallo gehts noch? Ohne Zähne im Mund kann man auch arbeiten! Und so einen haben wir sogar auf Arbeit! Der ist dazu sogar Analphabet und hat eine armbehinderung. Der Arbeiter auch wie ein Tier. Alles nur faulheit


 

selten so gelacht


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

*frEnzy*, ich laechle keineswegs von oben herab.
Ich gehe hart arbeiten.
Ich habe eine Schulausbildung hinter mir.
Hatte in dieser ganzen Zeit keine einzige unentschuldige Fehlstunde.
Ich habe eine Ausbildung gemacht und mich in meinem Job engagiert.
Nein ich komme nicht aus einer wohlhabenden Familie, im Gegenteil.
Mein Vater hat mich noch Respekt gelehrt, wenn auch teilweise mit uebertriebener Haerte.
Ich behandel mein Gegenueber erstmal genauso, wie ich gerne behandelt werden wuerde.
Ich passe mit den Umstaenden an und sag mir nicht, och scheiss System, kann eh nichts machen.
Ich hab, fuer meine Berufsklasse saumaessig gut verdient, durch einen enormen Arbeitsaufwand mit 
durchschnittlich 250-340h/Monat.
Ich war aber genauso ganz unten, wo ich nichts hatte, ausser dem Rucksack auf meinem Ruecken und den Sachen die ich anhatte.
Weil ich eine Fehlentscheidung gemacht hatte. Und nein, da hat mir niemand geholfen, auch nicht die Eltern, die ja angeblich immer
fuer einen da sind.
Aber selbst da bin ich wieder raus innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Und hatte ein gutes Einkommen, welches ich aber nicht durch Nichtstun bekommen habe
sondern durch viel Arbeit.
Ich habe diesen ganzen Quatsch mit Zeitarbeit auch mitgemacht, nicht weil ich es so toll fand, weil die Alternative irgendwann Arbeitslosigkeit war.
Und das war fuer mich persoenlich ein NoGo.
Siehe da, ich bin selbst innerhalb dieser Zeitarbeit zurechtgekommen und kann absolut nicht bestaetigen was hier so geschildert wird.
Ich war in dieser Zeit nicht die Nummer 1, musste mich in den Betrieben wo ich gearbeitet habe erstmal unterordnen. 
Aber wenn man sich da vernuenftig verhaelt, seinen Pflichten nachkommt, wird das auch honoriert.
Ich habe damals selbst Weihnachtsgeld und Ueberstundenprozente bekommen, etwas was ich seit laengerer Zeit nicht mehr bekomme.
Selbst Nichtzeitarbeitsfirmen sind keine Heiligen.
Aber ich erfuelle meine Pflichten als Arbeitnehmer, poche nicht auf die Uhr wenn es Dienstende ist sondern passe mich auch da den Situationen an.
Ich stehe jeden Tag um 5:00 auf, gehe auch Samstags los wenn es sein muss.
Meine Frau sehe ich oft tagelang nicht, wenn ich auswaerts am arbeiten bin. Sie nimmt ihren Job genauso ernst, hat sich im laufe der Zeit hochgearbeitet und ist richtig gut in dem was sie macht. Ja wir koennen uns GEMEINSAM einen kleinen harterarbeiteten Wohlstand leisten.

Ich beschimpfe Niemanden. Dafuer habe ich zuviele Facetten vom Leben mitbekommen (muessen).
Ich kritisiere, aber das ist ja auch nicht gestattet. Man muss ja hier die armen ALG2 Bezieher bemitleiden. NEIN tu ich nicht.
Es gibt sicherlich viele Einzelschicksale die durch widere Umstaende zu ihrerer Situation gekommen sind.
Es gibt aber genausoviele andere Einzelschicksale denen die Gesellschaft einen Dreck schert und die nur versuchen mit geringstem Wiederstand durchzukommen und das Beste auf Kosten anderer fuer sich rauszuschalgen.

Problem ist, das durch schwarze Schafe gleich eine ganze Gruppe in Generalverdacht gestellt wird.
Aber wieso setzt sich keiner von den Betroffenen ein, damit die schwarzen Schafe aussortiert werden, damit eben nicht alle unter Verdacht gestellt werden.

Das Recht einzufordern einen gewissen Lebensstandard zu haben, finde ich zwar als schoene utopische Idee, aber jetzt und in absehbarer Zeit nicht durchfuehrbar. Weil es eben genug gibt, die solch ein System wieder nur ausnutzen wuerden. Wieso ueberhaupt was tun, wenn ich sowieso alles bekomme? Weil auch die Differenz zwischen den Arbeitenden und des Existensminimum nicht wirklich groß ist. Weil man da einfach ueberlegen muss, ob sich Arbeit noch lohnt.

Wer hat und diesen Mist mit Zeitarbeit so eingefuehrt? War doch unser Superminister damals, Clement oder so? Seltsamerweise war er damals schon im Vorstand einer großen Zeitarbeitsfirma.
Wieso unternimmt hier keiner was? Wo sind die Leute denen solche Zusammenhaenge nicht bewusst sind und warum gehen sie nicht auf die Straße?

Hier Leute anzumachen ist ja einfacher, weil sie eben nicht in jedem nur den armen unschuldigen ALG2 Bezieher sehen.

Wenn euch soviel nicht gefaellt, geht wenigstens waehlen und macht das wenigstens richtig.
Ansonsten STFU..


----------



## Smil0r (15. November 2013)

Ja Les doch mal die Seiten dann weist du was ich meine.

Ich halt mich nun dazu geschlossen ist mir zu blöd


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Sicher kann der Staat schauen, ob die Empfänger von Sozialleistungen diese tatsächlich zurecht erhalten oder nicht. Nur ist die Art und Weise absolut unterirdisch und völlig indiskutabel. Ein Gesetz zur Überwachung schaffen? Hallo?! Hat jemand den Schuss nicht gehört? Das ist ungefähr so, als wollte man ihre Telefone überwachen, um herauszufinden, ob sie sich irgendwo verabreden, um schwarz auf dem Bau zu arbeiten. Welchem VOLLHONK fällt so etwas ein? Die Leute müssten für meine Begriffe sofort ihren Job loswerden.


----------



## Raeven (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Es sollte dann auch zur Pflicht werden das jeder auch noch eine aktive Webcam nutzt und seine IP offen legt, oder sie holen sich gleich die Daten von der  NSA. 

Armes Deutschland, da haben diese Damen und Herren wohl vom falschen gelernt.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



keinnick schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich musst Du Dich nie arbeitslos melden und solche Kommentare lesen.



Das würde ich meinem schlimmsten Feind nicht wünschen.


----------



## Alephthau (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Hi,

Ich kenne beiden Seiten, also einmal die Seite Arbeit zu haben und auch die andere Seite, nämlich arbeitslos zu sein! 

Früher habe ich ähnlich gedacht wie so manch einer der Leute hier, die vom Stammtisch aus die Parole "Die sollen gefälligst arbeiten gehen und jede Arbeit annehmen!" verkünden. Das lustige ist, die gleichen Leute sagen im selben Atemzug "Für das Geld würde ich nicht aufstehen!", wenn man sie fragt ob sie für Gehalt X arbeiten würden. So mancher, der Arbeit hat, macht sich auch falsche Vorstellungen davon wie es ist von ALGII zu leben, dass ist nicht unbedingt ein Zuckerschlecken und schon gar nicht wird einem das Geld hinterher geworfen! (Ich habe meinen Job damals durch eine persönliche Krise verloren, die Ämter haben dann wilde Sau mit mir gespielt, in dem sie die Zuständigkeit hin und her geworfen haben und nach einem halben Jahr habe ich 55 Kilo gewogen, bei 1,78m, weil ich NICHTS zu fressen hatte , konnte mich nur durch Essenspenden von Bekannten am Leben halten und hätte beinahe meine Wohnung verloren weil ich keine Miete zahlen konnte ohne Geld.....erst durch gerichtliches Eingreifen wurde das gestoppt!)

Ich habe auch erlebt wie Leute, die vorher großkotzig diese ganzen Parolen von sich gegeben haben, selbst arbeitslos geworden sind und auf einmal gar nicht so glücklich dastanden, weil nämlich auf einmal das Geld nicht mehr gereicht hat, was einem doch angeblich nach geschmissen werden soll,  und auch die Jobs die sie so angeboten bekamen, gerade einmal 1000-1100€ Netto einbrachten und so gar nicht ihre Kosten deckten. (Das tolle war, dass einige für diese Jobs noch 100Km mit der Bahn/dem Auto fahren sollten!)

Wenn alles zuhause funktioniert ist es toll, um es auf PC-Vergleich zu bringen:

Wenn der PC funktioniert ist alles super, aber was ist wenn die Graka, CPU, Mainboard etc den Geist aufgibt, mal eben 80-100€ aufbringen von 371€ im Monat, von denen auch noch Essen, Telefon und Strom bezahlt werden müssen? Viel Spaß!!

Ich persönlich bin durch die Arbeitslosigkeit bescheiden geworden und ich richte meine Ausgaben streng nach ALGII aus, obwohl ich jetzt schon seit längerem wieder arbeite, und komme deshalb auch mit Löhnen super aus, für die andere, nach eigenen Aussage, nicht mal aufstehen würden ! 

Natürlich sind Leute die unrechtmäßig Leistungen beziehen ein Problem, aber die Anzahl dieser Leute ist eher gering und außerdem haben die Ämter schon länger Zugriff auf diverse Daten, wie z.B. Steuer und Konten etc, was denke ich, auch ausreichend ist.

Gruß

Alef


----------



## SaftSpalte (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

ich verbessere mich noch mal ein wenig selber ...  wenn ihr laut gesetz alle menschen in deutschland ausser kinder und schüler (rentner auch) zusammen addieren die nicht als arbeitend sind .

Dann kommen wir auf ein ergebnis von ca 12 millionen arbeitslosen . es ist ein zahl die man sich auf der zunge zergehen lassen sollte . darunter sind :

Harz 4 Empfänger ; Arbeitslosen Geld 1 empfänger ; Obdachlose ; 1 euro Jober ; 400 Euro basis arbeitende ; H4 arbeitende menschen die in Öffentlichen arbeiten ; Ehrenamtliche jener art ausser Rentner und 0 Verdiener ; 1 Jahres Praktikanten die keine ausbildung fanden ; Menschen die im Gefänis sitzen    USW......  die liste ist lang


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich habe schon alle Stufen der Achterbahn mit dem Namen " das Leben " mitgemacht. Manchen würde ich glatt empfehlen vor dem nächsten Hilfegesuch nach dem Parteibuch zu fragen damit deren heile Welt nicht vom Klassenfeind beschmutzt wird.
 Als ALG Empfänger muss man schon seit langer Zeit die Hosen in die Knie sacken lassen und Angehörige ( BG ) sind auch so schnell nicht außen vor.
 Vom Amt selbst wird man ja auch verarscht wie zb Bewerbungskosten. Da man viel drucken muss hat man natürlich einen Laserdrucker und da man auf alles flexibel reagieren will hat man auch einen Tintendrucker um zb die Fotos selbst zu drucken. Nein man bekommt nur eine Patrone pro Jahr bezahlt. Es ist ja aufs Jahr gesehen deutlich günstiger und viel einfacher Abzüge beim knipsmeister zu machen und der Kopierhöhle das Geld in den Rachen zu werfen ( Fahrtkosten lasse ich mal großzügig entfallen ). Fahrten zum Vorstellungsgespräch, wer keine Kohle hat fährt natürlich liebend gern über die Dörfer weil nur die billigste Route zählt und die Anträge dafür sind oder waren nur zeitnah zu erstellen im Vorfeld. Mist wieder Kohle verschenkt. Kraft eigener Arroganz macht man mit dem möglichen Arbeitgeber ein paar Probearbeitstermine aus und schon kommt der nächste Ranz und mit viel Glück wieder Kohle verschenkt.
 Ab einem gewissen Alter hat man sowieso alle Boni verspielt und wenn 2 gleich gut sind hat zb ein Lediger auch das nachsehen gegenüber jemanden der eine Familie hat.

 Manche muss man hier wohl sogar zu Lebzeiten heilig sprechen so wie die sich hier geben. Nein wir haben im gesamten Leben noch nie was getan was nicht legal wäre, wer es glaubt? Jeder soll in seinem Rahmen tun und lassen was er will, im gewissen Rahmen natürlich. Wer es übertreibt soll natürlich seine Grenzen gezeigt bekommen. So das war dann mein letztes Wort hier


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2013)

Na hier ging ja was ab. Und ich dachte, der Thread wäre zu gewesen...




Explosiv schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich hart. Wer dann noch denkt man sei freiwillig Arbeitslos, der hat echt einen leichten Realitätsverlust. Man kann nur annehmen das diejenigen, die freiwillig Arbeitslos sind (ich denke es wird schon ein paar schwarze Schafe geben), sich der Auswirkungen wohl nicht bewusst sind. Die Rente ist jetzt schon verdammt mickrig



Leute, die tatsächlich freiwillig auf HartzIV bleiben, haben sich nun einmal mit diesem erbärmlichen dasein eingerichtet. Denen kann die Rente erstmal egal sein (solange die Sozialsysteme nicht zusammenbrechen) - denn die würden von ALGII in Altersgrundsicherung wechseln und HartzIV gegen HartzIV mit weniger Sanktionen tauschen.
Solche Lebensweisen kann man imho nur bedauern und auch nicht wirklich etwas dagegen machen - viel problematischer ist es bei Leuten, die mit 50 ihren Job verlieren, insbesondere in manuellen Bereichen, wo sie niemand mehr einstellen wird. Die haben eigentlich mal für eine kleine Rente eingezahlt. Aber nach 1,5 Jahrzehnten ALGII-Vegetiererei macht das keinen Unterschied mehr, weil die Gesamtansprüche trotzdem zu niedrig sind.

Aber dieses Problem wollen die Politiker ja nicht auf die einfache und naheliegende Art lösen (Anrechnung reduzieren! Dann wären auch Selbstständigkeitsversuche wesentlich attraktiver für HartzIVer). Vermutlich weil "Mindestrente (unter Finanzierungsvorbehalt" und "Mütterrente (wenn wir es uns leisten können)" so gute Wahlkampfthemen sind...




Heumond schrieb:


> Solange ich beinahe täglich von Sozialbetrug und unbesetzten Ausbildungs und Arbeitsplätzen in der Zeitung lese billige ich auch eine Überwachung der vom Staat gestellten Internetverbindung.



In diesem Fall wäre es das einfachste, wenn du aufhörst, Boulevardpresse zu lesen und auf Medien umsteigst, die wenigstens versuchen, einen objektiven Blick aufs Wesentliche geben. Denn bei Daumen*Pi 10 Millionen Beziehern von Sozialleistungen (Arbeitslose, Aufstocker, Weiterbildung&Maßnahmen, Sozialhilfe, Rentenzuschüsse, Wohngeld,...) wird es nie gelingen, wirklich jeden einzelnen zu schnappen, der dem System schadet und sich für eine Schlagzeile eignet. Das hat nicht einmal die DDR geschafft, obwohl die Stasi gefühlt 25% der Bevölkerung auf die Vergehen der anderen 75% angesetzt hat.




Lord_Tyranus schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es solche Auswirkungen hat. Gerade da ich auch mit einigen Hartz 4-Empfängern Bewerbungsgespräche hatte und viele sagten sogar, dass sie nur kommen müssen (werden vom Arbeitsamt geschickt), aber an sich nicht arbeiten wollen. Die schienen ohne Arbeit ziemlich zufrieden zu sein.



Du musst unterscheiden zwischen Leuten, die entgegen von Anweisungen nicht arbeiten gehen und Leuten, die trotz es trotz Anweisungen vermeiden, einen Job zu bekommen. Wer sich dem Amt wiedersetzt, erhält wirklich drastische Strafen, wie sie oben beschrieben wurden.
Die paar, die ich kenne, die Jobangebote "ausschlagen" wollten (durchgängig einzelne Angebote, bei denen man das verstehen kann, bei anderen Angeboten haben sich diese Leute alle Mühe gegeben), haben sich deswegen als nicht-wirklich-einstellbar präsentiert. Du scheinst genau solche kennengelernt zu haben, wenn ich deinen konjunktiv bedenke: Die wollten nicht arbeiten, also hast du sie als Bewerber gleich abgelehnt. Damit haben die ihrerseit vermieden, die Arbeit ablehnen zu müssen. Hättest du sie eingestellt, hätten sie entweder gearbeitet - oder sie wären massiv sanktioniert worden.

Man muss aber auch ganz klar sagen:
Dieses Vorgehen kann nur so lange funktionieren, wie es wirklich nicht genug Arbeit gibt. Indem man sich als schlechtere Wahl darstellt, kann man sich nur vor Jobs drücken, die jemand anders haben will. Hätten obige Subjekte sich im Bewerbungsgespräch anders verhalten, wären sie vielleicht eingestellt worden. Aber dafür derjenige, der jetzt den Job hat, nicht. Es liegt vielleicht ein Missbrauch der Leistungen vor, aber es gibt dadurch keinen einzigen Arbeitslosen zusätzlich und du hast jetzt einen motivierteren Mitarbeiter, als wenn die arbeits-unwilligen ihr Unwollen verheimlicht hätten.

Daraus ergibt sich umgekehrt: Sollten sich tatsächlich einmal die utopischen Zustände ergeben, unter denen "Jeder eine Arbeitsplatz finden kann" (und nicht nur jeder die Chance hat, jemand anderem einen Arbeistplatz wegzunehmen), erledigt sich auch das Problem mit diesen Leuten.



Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch welche, die gerne eine Arbeit hätten. Das ist wahrscheinlich die Unterzahl. Zumindest was die jüngeren Menschen mit Hartz 4 betrifft.



> Denen welche arbeiten, sich Gedanken machen und etwas haben, nimmt man was weg und die welche sich keinen Kopf machen und nichts tun, bekommen das umsonst.



Wie komsmt du auf "keinen Kopf machen"? Glaubst du, alle Leute, die keinen Job haben, sind assozialer Arschlöcher, die ihre Verwandten im letzten Lock verkommen lassen wollen oder was???
Es ist nun einmal so, dass wir in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der Chancen extrem ungleich verteilt sind. Sollen jetzt alte Leute verrecken, weil ihre Kinder auch mit noch-so-viel-Kopf-machen einfach keine Chance haben, sie zu unterstützen? Es ist schlimm genug, dass der Lebensstandard im Alter überhaupt von so etwas abhängt.
Wie gesagt: Informier dich, welche Qualität von Pflegeleistungen der Staat vollständig finanziert. Und dann guck noch mal genau, ob dass das gleiche ist, wie das, wofür du Vorsorge glücklicherweise Vorsorge betreiben kannst.



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Miete wird übernommen
> Strom kann man teilweise übernehmen lassen
> Medikamentengeld kann man erhalten
> Kan bekommt sogar noch haufenweise Geld in den Arsch wenn man Kinder bekommt



Man selbst bekommt bestenfalls genug, um den Kindern ein halbwegs erträgliches Leben zu ermöglichen. Faire Chancen auf eine gute Zukunft (die heutzutage nun einmal entscheidend davon abhängt, welche außerschulichen Aktivitäten und Unterstützungen das Elternhaus bieten kann) sind schon außen vor.

Und für die imho Lüge mit dem Strom hätte ich gerne mal eine Quelle gesehen.
Das einzige, was man für Elektrizität bekommen kann, sind 5 € extra bei elektrischer Warmwasserbereitung. Die locker mal 25 € verschlingt.




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die achsotolle Arbeitsagentur ist mittlerweile doch nur noch eine Verteilerorganisation für die ganzen Leiharbeitsformen. Ich schätze mal, dass rund 90% der Jobangebote auf der Jobbörse reine Leiharbeitsstellen sind.
> 
> Denen hat es die Politik ja sehr leicht gemacht. Bis vor ein, zwei Jahren sind diese Leiharbeitsfirmen wie die Pilze aus dem Boden gesprießt. Und die Unternehmen nutzen das natürlich aus, stellen zum Teil nur noch Leiharbeiter ein.
> 
> ...


 


Smil0r schrieb:


> Und dazu verdiente er sich noch bei eBay durch etliche Verkäufe schwarzes Zusatzgeld.
> Und da soll man sich als ehrlicher Arbeiter nicht aufregen und das für schlecht empfinden?



Aufregen kann man sich da vollkommen zurecht. Aber nicht über HartzIV.
Sondern über Schwarzarbeit.



> Ich finde alles sollte kontrolliert werden! Der internetanschluss wird vom Staat gezählt, ich als Zahlnder meines Internet Anschlusses würde genau so handeln.



Der Internetanschluss wird vom Hartzer bezahlt, genauso wie deiner von dir. Er kriegt das Geld dafür vom Staat - stimmt. Du kriegst deins von deinem Arbeitgeber (oder Auftraggeber/Kunden, falls selbstständig). Deiner Logik zu Folge hätte dein Arbeitgeber also das Recht, deine Internetnutzung zu überwachen.



> Internet bekommt man auch im Arbeitsamt zum suchen von Arbeit.



Im hiesigen Jobcenter (zuständig für einen Stadtbereich mit ca 50.000 Einwohnern) gibt es einen nutzbaren PC. Der afaik nur Zugriff auf die Stellenbörse des Jobcenters gewährt.




AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Darüber sagt auch keiner was, zumindest ich nicht. Für alle die meine Beiträge als Menschenverachtend ansehen, keinesfalls ist das so gemeint. Man muss auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen,



Was nicht-menschenverachtendes findet man den "zwischen" den Zeilen, die die Tötung einer Person fordern?
Eine Definition, dass derartige Personen nicht als Mensch zählen und man sie deswegen verrecken lassen kann, ohne menschensverachtend zu sein?
Fehlt wirklich nur die vorrangehende Markierung mit gelben Sternchen 




INU.ID schrieb:


> Und ich weiß nicht ob sich 30-40% der H4-Empfänger etwas dazu verdienen (woher hast du diese Zahl?), aber ich wette das sich ebensoviele Nicht-H4-Empfänger etwas dazu verdienen.



30% könnte knapp hinkommen. Es gibt iirc rund 5-6 Millionen mehr Bezieher von HartzIV, als es Arbeitslose gibt. Da sind natürlich auch Leute in Maßnahmen, Kinder, Sozialfälle und Rentern mit zu geringem Einkommen dabei, aber ein nenneswerter Teil werden Aufstocker sein, die von ihrem Job allein nicht über die Runden kommen können.




gfx_pro schrieb:


> Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit hat doch mit den Hartz 4 Empfängern gar nichts mehr zu tun.
> Zumindest ist das hier in Hessen und in den weiten Teilen Deutschlands so.
> Hier sind ganz alleine die Kommunen der jeweiligen Kreisstädte zuständig.



Die Abwicklung ist in einigen Teilen Deutschlands wieder kommunal organisiert, aber die Regeln sind weiterhin von oben koordiniert. Nur kleine Punkte, z.B. nach welchen Kriterien eine Wohnung als unangemessen bewertet wird, werden wirklich regional entschieden.




keinnick schrieb:


> Welche anderen Dinge wären das mit den paar Kröten im Monat?


 
Iirc waren es >40% der ALGIIer, die sich ehrenamtlich in Vereinen,... engagieren. Man kann zwar aus Geldmangel vieles nicht machen, aber ein bißchen was bleibt übrig. Die HartzIVer, die ihren Tag vor dem Fernseher verbringen, machen das nicht aus vollständigem Mangel an Alternativen, sondern würden vermutlich auch als Arbeitnehmer den Großteil ihrer Freizeit dort verbringen. (oder BILD lesen. In jedem Fall aber regelmäßig über HartzIV-"Schmarotzer" meckern )




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt, 10 Millionen?! Deswegen kacken die aufs Grundgesetz? Da hat das Umbenennen der Arbeitsagentur ja mehr gekostet ...
> 
> Über Nacht fiel mir aber noch eine schöner, bewährter Ausspruch zur totalen digitalen Überwachung Arbeitsloser ein, der wie die Faust aufs Auge passt: Arbeit macht frei.


 
Ich hab da mal an Regeln mitgeschrieben, die reine Zustimmungsposts als Spam definieren, aber da es hier keinen Triple-Like-Button gibt, muss das jetzt so sein:

/sign
  




Verminaard schrieb:


> *Z3R0B4NG*, wenn die Leute schon so schlau sind, und die Geschaefte ueber Verwandte und Bekannte abwickeln, damit sie vermeintlich nicht damit in  Verbindung gebracht werden koennen, machen sich die anderen Beteiligten auch Strafbar. Wieso sollten sie dann nicht in die Ermitllungen mit einbezogen werden?
> 
> Es geht doch hier um die Leute, die das System zu ihrem Vorteil ausnutzen. Wieso wird das hier noch verteidigt?


 
Es geht hier nicht um gezielte Ermittlungen gegen Betrüger. Da hätte niemand etwas dagegen. Es geht um eine flächendeckende Überwachung aller. So als würde dem Finanzamt freien Zugriff auf alle Kontodaten aller Bürger gewähren, um gegen Steuerhinterzieher vorzugehen. Oder alle Festplatten nach Kinderpornos durchsuchen.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Finde ich *nicht* gut, teilweise kann ich es aber verstehen.
> Es geht hier auch weniger um die arme mutti mit 2 kindern die bei ebay altes Geschirr für 20€ vertickt.
> Es geht mehr um Aufdecken von echten Betrügern.



Nö. Das genau Gegenteil.
Es geht um Maßnahmen, die mehrheitlich arme Muttis mit 2 Kindern treffen werden, und nur zu einem winzigen Teil echte Betrüger.



DannyL schrieb:


> Ich finde ehrlich gesagt diese Diskussion hier sehr amüsant.
> 
> Dabei finde ich bei beiden Seiten treffende Gründe für oder gegen eine solche Datenauswertung. Es geht nicht um die Erhebung sondern nur die Auswertung vorhandener Daten!



Es geht, laut BZ, ausdrücklich um Gesetze zur "Erhebung neuer Daten". Außerdem dürfen die Jobcenter schon jetzt Einkommensdaten vom Finanzamt abrufen. (was sie aber nur aus Bequemlichkeit machen. Denn sie können genauso Nachweise über sämtliche Kontoaktivitäten verlangen, so dass Einnahmen sofort ersichtlich werden. Macht nur mehr Arbeit, die durchzugehen.)

Meine Vermutung ist, dass man hinter Leuten her ist, dere eBay-Geschäfte so klein sind, dass sie als nicht-gewerblich abgetan werden, denn bei kleinen Summen prüft das Finanzamt für gewöhnlich eh nichts nach. Das Jobcenter würde dann wegen jeder einzelnen Veräußerung auf der Matte stehen.



> Ich gehe jeden Tag bis zu 9 Stunden arbeiten, dazu kommen noch die 2 Stunden Fahrzeit mit dem Auto drauf und nur, wenn es gut läuft. Ich bin mit meinen noch jungen 30 Jahren chronisch krank (Autoimmunreaktion der Schilddrüse)  und nicht auf dem Weg, der von einem normalen Leben sprechen würde. Nur ich sage mir eines, ich habe etwas geleistet. Ich habe meinen Beitrag zur Gesellschaft geleistet,



Ganz ehrlich:
Pass auf dich auf.
Der Gesellschaft ist nicht damit gedient, wenn du 20 Jahre einen mittelmäßigen Betrag einzahlst und dann die nächsten 40 Jahre jeden Monat ein vielfaches an Behandlungs- und Pflegemaßnahmen brauchst.



> Aber sich dann beschweren, dass die Geburtenzahlen gering sind und kaum Nachwuchs an Fachkräften existiert, wenn man bildungsferne Familien fördert und *mögliche* bildungsnahe Familien bestraft!



Bildungsferne Familien werden mit dem Zeil gefördert, die Bildungsferne zu beenden. Bildungsnahe Familien werden offensichtlich von Arbeitgebern bestraft, sind aber nicht bereit, dagegen anzustinken. Für jede Person, die 6*12h die Woche ackert, entfällt ein Arbeitsplatz, der eigentlich hätte geschaffen werden sollen. Die Unternehmen freut das natürlich, denn die Arbeitslosigkeit des nicht-Arbeitenden müssen sie genausowenig bezahlen, wie die Behandlung des nach 1-2 Jahrzehnten arbeitsunfähigen Workaholic.


----------



## DBGTKING (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ja ist gut so was die machen,ich habe es ja noch schwerer.Mir würde das dazu verdienen auch nix bringen,da ich agrnix bekomme.Die menschen denken immer man kriegt so leicht einen Job.Einfach suchen und schon bekommt man einen Job,so leicht ist das leider nicht.
Die sollten auch was für autisten machen,die rechte stärken.Denn was bringt mir 70 Prozent förderung vom Staat,wenn die meisten Chef so gierig sind und sagen für 1200 Euro oder weniger musst do viel arbeiten,akern bis der Arzt kommt.Beinahe hätte mich einer eingestellt da hätte ich 1000 Euro verdingt,doch er wollte mich nicht.Ja verstehe ich nicht bin ich der Firma auch wenn die nur 300 EUro zahlen muss etwa zu Teuer.

Behinderten Werkstatt bekomme ich leider sehr wenig,da brächte mir das dazu verdinen schon etwas,doch leider kenne ich mich da in dieser richtung garnicht aus.Warscheinlich bekäme ich wenn ich so was machen würde,eine anzeige wegen stuer hinterziehung.Dann lieber doch nicht und sich am besten mal nur in ner Woche einen Kino-Film angucken,mehr kann ich mir eh nicht leisten.Und das kann ich ja auch nur weil ich bei meinen Eltern wohne.Wenn ich ne Arbeit habe ziehe mal aus von meinen Eltern,sieht im moment aber nicht so aus.

Und dann sagt ihr mach doch mal Hartz 4 ist auch keine Lösung,dann müsste ich mein wenig hart erspartes Geld opfern udn hätte garnix mehr.Dann ginge es mir noch schlechter als jetzt.Wieviel darf man maximal behalten,5000 oder.Und die sozialen Probleme werden schlimmer,ich habe eh kaum Freunde,dann wird es noch schlechter als jetzt werden.


----------



## seltsam (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

@Smil0r
Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen seit meinem post heute früh,aber wegen deiner Aussage,das man das mitten in der nacht schreibt.
Ich habe heute früh 1 uhr 56 den post verfasst,vorhin 20 uhr 10 kam ich heim.....das geht 6 tage die woche so!Ich habe den eindruck Du stehst noch nicht im Berufsleben,sonst wüsstest Du das nicht nur am tag gearbeitet wird....

In diesem Sinne gute nacht!Morgen früh ist Samstag da kann Ich wenigstens bis um 3 schlafen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

was ihr alle so rumheuelt und rummeckert, lasst doch die hartzer in ruhe, die den staat bescheißen, die machens richtig. der staat bescheißt euch noch viel schlimmer, also beschwert euch lieber bei den.


----------



## frEnzy (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

*Verminaard*, ich habe niemanden hier direkt angesprochen _(bis jetzt)_ aber du musst dich ja angesprochen gefühlt haben  Also erstmal: Vielen Dank für deine ausschweifende, selbstlobende Anwort. Es ist schön zu hören, dass du so gut im System mitschwimmen kannst. Und was du geschrieben hast, mag alles richtig sein. Aber nur für dich! Ich bin mir auch nicht in Gänze darüber klar, welchen Standpunkt du hier gerade vertrittst. Vielleicht könntest du dazu etwas kurz sagen? Sozusagen als Zusammenfassung? Hier kommt meine:

*Zu Hartz 4 direkt:* Dass es in unserem Land einen Standard gibt, der den Menschen ein "überleben" in gewisser Weise sichert, finde ich anständig, richtig und absolut notwendig _(ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen, was hier los wäre, wenn plötzlich die 10, 11, 12 Millionen Arbeitslosen, Aufstocker etc. plötzlich ohne Essen, Unterkunft etc. da stehen würden)_. Dennoch gäbe es da unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen: Man könnte das ganze menschlich, nett, höflich, fair, nicht herablassend, nicht unter generalverdacht stellend, nicht erpressend gestallten. Dann müssten sich die Hilfesuchenden nicht vorkommen wie der letzte Arsch, wie Dreck, wie der Abschaum der Gesellschaft und man wäre dann auch nicht so stigmatisiert. Des weiteren könnte man das Problem an sich angehen und dafür sorgen, dass es gar keine Aufstocker geben müsste, um nur diese eine Gruppe zu nennen.

Oder man macht es so, wie es jetzt gemacht wird: Es ist unfair, unhöflich, herablassend, man wird unter generalverdacht gestellt, wird drangsaliert, es wird erpresst. Man leidet nicht nur unter seiner sowieso schon beschissenen Situation _(denn auf Hilfe angewiesen zu sein, ist nicht schön)_, nein, einem wird auch noch jeden Tag eingeredet und gezeigt, dass man ein Schmarotzer ist. Einer, der "es" nicht Wert ist. Man lebt in der ständigen Angst, dass man sich nichts mehr zu Essen kaufen kann oder das etwas kaputt geht, auf das man angewiesen ist. Druck, Angst, Beleidigungen, Existenzangst... das ist kein Leben, welches man hier in Deutschland verordnet bekommen sollte. Und ja, man bekommt diese Erniedrigung verordnet, weil das "vom Staat" so gewollt ist! Und genau das finde ich so abartig! Wir sind eins der absolut wohlhabendsten Länder überhaupt und es wird vielen Menschen nur ein absolut unwürdiges Leben in Armut gegönnt. Ekelhaft!

*Zu der Überwachungsmaßnahme:*  Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele Menschen es anscheinend wohlwollend akzeptieren oder es sogar begrüßen, dass der Staat seine Bürger verdachtslos kommplett überwacht. Das System der Überwachung wird unter den hanebüchensten Begründungen immer weiter ausgebaut und "das Volk" applaudiert, weil es ja immer nur "die Bösen" trifft (_die Terroristen, den Kinderfickerring, den Steuerhinterzieher, den Raubkopierer, den Sozialstaatschmarotzer)_ und dabei nicht kapiert, dass es selbst so Stück für Stück seine eigenen Grund- und Freiheitsrechte aufgibt. Irgendwann ist es dann zu spät, um sich noch zu wehren. Und wenn ich mir Friedrichs Wunschliste anschaue und darüber nachdenke, wie sehr uns unsere eigene Regierung und ihre Geheimdienste belügen, dann läuft mir ein Schauer den Rücken runter, weil es nicht mehr lange dauern kann, bis es kein Zurück mehr gibt ohne viele Verletzte und Tote. Ich bekomme Brechreiz, wenn ich wieder mal lesen muss, dass irgendwer es richtig findet, dass jetzt noch mehr überwacht werden soll. Immer präventiv. Immer ohne einen direkten Verdacht. Ohne richterliche Anrodnung und Kontrolle. Dieser unkontrollierbare Überwachungswahn ist für unsere Freiheit, für unsere Gesellschaft, für unseren Wohlstand und für unsere Rechte das gefährlichste überhaupt! "Der Terrorismus" _(sofern es ihn überhaupt gibt)_ hat längst gewonnen! Wir schaffen uns selbst ab! Wir scheißen auf unsere Freiheit und auf alles, was wir bis jetzt erreicht haben und ziehen gröhlend und johlend in den Überwachungsstaat! Und statt uns um uns selbst zu kümmern, uns selbst zu retten, uns eine freie Zukunft zu sichern, indem wir unserer Regierung in den Arsch treten _(denn noch könnten wir das)_, lammentieren wir lieber über ein paar Sozialschmarotzer, die das System ausgespuckt hat und die versuchen daraus das beste zu machen!! Wie unglaublich blöd können wir nur sein? Wir sägen damit selbst an dem Ast, auf dem wir sitzen! Sehen wir denn nicht, was hier eigentlich passiert? Diejenigen, die das Geld und die Macht haben, treiben immer wieder Keile zwischen uns, damit wir uns lieber gegenseitig bekämpfen und uns gegenseitig nichts gönnen, damit wir uns nicht zusammeschließen und denen zeigen, wer hier tatsächlich die Macht hat! Wir werden mit Blödsinn beschäfftigt, während die ihre Netze weiter spinnen und die Schlinge enger ziehen! 

*Kurz zu mir:* Ich bin 33, verheiratet, habe 4 kleine Kinder, habe Abitur, bin gelernter Informatiker und habe mehrere Jahre in der Branche gearbeitet _(trotz Vollzeit mit weniger Einkommen, als ein Hartz4ler in der Situation)_ und studiere jetzt, um meiner Frau und meinen Kindern einen angemessenen Lebensstandard _(gesundes Essen, eine im Winter geheizte Unterkunft, heile Klamotten...)_ zu ermöglichen, was mir bisher versagt war. Ich bin sehr dankbar dafür, dass es elternunabhängiges BAföG und eine Grundsicherung gibt, die es mir "ermöglichen" diesen Weg des Studiums zu gehen, da ich sonst für den Rest meines Lebens als Aufstocker unterwegs gewesen wäre. Und trotz BAföG und Hartz4 bin ich darauf angewiesen jede Woche zur Tafel zu gehen _(für alle, die es nicht wissen: Die Tafel ist ein gemeinnütziger Verein, der kostenlos gespendete Lebensmittel an Bedürftige abgibt - abgelaufen, angeschimmelt, matschig etc. aber eben kostenfrei)_, weil die amtlich genehmigten Allmosen nicht ausreichen, damit meine Familie satt wird, wir alle heile und ausreichend warme Klamotten haben und es im Winter nicht saukalt ist in der Wohnung und die Kinder krank werden. Ich darf mich regelmäßig mit dem Amt rumschlagen und weiß daher sehr genau, wie man sich da fühlt. Wobei ich an dieser Stelle sagen muss, dass wir mit unserer Sachbearbeiterin noch echtes Glück haben. Wenn ich mir die Geschichten meiner Nachbarin anhöre, geht das nämlich auch ganz anders. Es vergeht keine Woche, in der mir nicht immer wieder vor Augen geführt wird, dass wir eigentlich kein Geld haben. Unsere Waschmaschine ist zum Beispiel undicht. Sie leckt. Ich bin gezwungen das zu ignorieren, weil es kein Geld für eine neue gibt. Klar, ich könnte zum Amt gehen und mir von denen einen Kredit geben lassen, für den sie dann die Raten gleich einbehalten. Na danke! Das Geld reicht schon so nicht für das nötigste!  



Verminaard schrieb:


> *frEnzy*, ich laechle keineswegs von oben herab.
> Ich gehe hart arbeiten.
> Ich habe eine Schulausbildung hinter mir.
> Hatte in dieser ganzen Zeit keine einzige unentschuldige Fehlstunde.
> ...


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> ich verbessere mich noch mal ein wenig selber ...  wenn ihr laut gesetz alle menschen in deutschland ausser kinder und schüler (rentner auch) zusammen addieren die nicht als arbeitend sind .
> 
> Dann kommen wir auf ein ergebnis von ca 12 millionen arbeitslosen . es ist ein zahl die man sich auf der zunge zergehen lassen sollte . darunter sind :
> 
> Harz 4 Empfänger ; Arbeitslosen Geld 1 empfänger ; Obdachlose ; 1 euro Jober ; 400 Euro basis arbeitende ; H4 arbeitende menschen die in Öffentlichen arbeiten ; Ehrenamtliche jener art ausser Rentner und 0 Verdiener ; 1 Jahres Praktikanten die keine ausbildung fanden ; Menschen die im Gefänis sitzen    USW......  die liste ist lang


 

chronisch kranke = haste vergessen !!!!!!!!!! (die habens auch nicht leicht)


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was nicht-menschenverachtendes findet man den "zwischen" den Zeilen, die die Tötung einer Person fordern?
> Eine Definition, dass derartige Personen nicht als Mensch zählen und man sie deswegen verrecken lassen kann, ohne menschensverachtend zu sein?
> Fehlt wirklich nur die vorrangehende Markierung mit gelben Sternchen


 
Tja wer nicht arbeiten gehen "will", muss halt zusehen wie er sein Brot verdient.
Wer leben will muss auch was dafür tun, man bekommt nicht einfach so alles geschenkt. Wer sich nicht in die Gesellschaft integriert und den Staat gewollt ausnutzt, hat meiner Meinung auch nicht verdient Hilfe zu bekommen.

Geben und nehmen und nicht nur nehmen u know?


----------



## Verminaard (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Man könnte das ganze menschlich, nett, höflich,  fair, nicht herablassend, nicht unter generalverdacht stellend, nicht  erpressend gestallten.





frEnzy schrieb:


> *Verminaard*, ich habe niemanden hier direkt angesprochen _(bis jetzt)_ aber du musst dich ja angesprochen gefühlt haben  Also erstmal: Vielen Dank für deine ausschweifende, selbstlobende Anwort. Es ist schön zu hören, dass du so gut im System mitschwimmen kannst.



Du redest hier von nett hoeflich fair usw. pickst im gleichen Atemzug mich raus und stichelst?

Was glaubst du was passiert, wenn es diese Grundsicherung mal eben ohne diesen behoerdlichen Aufwand gibt?
Ich weis selbst nicht was man aktuell alles dafuer machen muss.
Die Frage ist: was passiert, wenn ich nur einen Antrag ausstellen muss, und absolut keine weiteren Sachen beachten muss.
Das ist ja so grob das was gefordert wird.

Das die Sachbearbeiter nicht hoeflich sind ist eigentlich ein NoGo. Aber hat sich aber jemand die Muehe gemacht und sich mal in so eine Person hineinzuversetzen?
Weis wirklich jeder Betroffene was diese Leute tagtaeglich so erleben?
Hier wird genauso ueber einen Kamm geschert. 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die Sachbearbeiter einfach nach einer Zeit abstumpfen, und die die sich ordentlich verhalten, haben das Nachsehen.
Dann werden naemlich alle in einen Topf geschmissen.

Die Ursachen zu beseitigen waer das Optimum. Wer glaubt aber daran das das so ohne weiteres geht?
Wann hat denn dieser ALG2 und Zeitarbeitswahn angefangen? Schroeder und Co warens. Und ich will gar nicht wissen wieviel Vorarbeit Kohl geliefert hat.


----------



## frEnzy (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Tja wer nicht arbeiten gehen "will", muss halt zusehen wie er sein Brot verdient.
> Wer leben will muss auch was dafür tun, man bekommt nicht einfach so alles geschenkt. Wer sich nicht in die Gesellschaft integriert und den Staat gewollt ausnutzt, hat meiner Meinung auch nicht verdient Hilfe zu bekommen.
> 
> Geben und nehmen und nicht nur nehmen u know?


 Und das ist eben genau der Denkfehler, den viele machen. Ein großer Teil der Hartz4 Empfänger können eben nichts geben. Und eben so ein großer Teil nutzt den Staat auch nicht gewollt aus. Der Teil der Hartz4 Empfänger, der wirklich nicht arbeiten will, ist verschwindend gering. Und den wird man auch mit den widerlichsten Sanktionen nicht weg bekommen.

Wir leben nun mal nicht mehr im Mittelalter, in dem man von der Faust in den Mund lebt. Viele haben aber immer noch die gleichen, mittelalterlichen Denkweisen drauf, wie mir scheint. Keine Leistung ohne entsprechende Gegenleistung; hoch lebe der Kapitalismus; hurra, wir lassen uns alle ausbeuten und sind auch noch stolz darauf!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Leistung ohne entsprechende Gegenleistung; hoch lebe der Kapitalismus; hurra, wir lassen uns alle ausbeuten und sind auch noch stolz darauf!


 
Willkommen im System, wer das noch nicht verstanden hat, lebt irgendwo hinterm Mond.
Anpassen oder zu grunde gehen, so lautet die derzeitige Devise. Auf die Straße zu gehen und seinen Mund aufzumachen, dazu fehlt dem deutschen der Mumm.
Wenn ich schon sehe, dass in meinem Bezirk gerade mal 60% gewählt haben, bekomme ich sowieso das kotzen..


----------



## Gorrestfump (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



> *Kurz zu mir:* Ich bin 33, verheiratet, habe 4 kleine Kinder, habe Abitur, bin gelernter Informatiker und habe mehrere Jahre in der Branche gearbeitet _(trotz Vollzeit mit weniger Einkommen, als ein Hartz4ler in der Situation)_ und studiere jetzt, um meiner Frau und meinen Kindern einen angemessenen Lebensstandard _(gesundes Essen, eine im Winter geheizte Unterkunft, heile Klamotten...)_ zu ermöglichen, was mir bisher versagt war. Ich bin sehr dankbar dafür, dass es elternunabhängiges BAföG und eine Grundsicherung gibt, die es mir "ermöglichen" diesen Weg des Studiums zu gehen, da ich sonst für den Rest meines Lebens als Aufstocker unterwegs gewesen wäre. Und trotz BAföG und Hartz4 bin ich darauf angewiesen jede Woche zur Tafel zu gehen _(für alle, die es nicht wissen: Die Tafel ist ein gemeinnütziger Verein, der kostenlos gespendete Lebensmittel an Bedürftige abgibt - abgelaufen, angeschimmelt, matschig etc. aber eben kostenfrei)_, weil die amtlich genehmigten Allmosen nicht ausreichen, damit meine Familie satt wird, wir alle heile und ausreichend warme Klamotten haben und es im Winter nicht saukalt ist in der Wohnung und die Kinder krank werden. Ich darf mich regelmäßig mit dem Amt rumschlagen und weiß daher sehr genau, wie man sich da fühlt. Wobei ich an dieser Stelle sagen muss, dass wir mit unserer Sachbearbeiterin noch echtes Glück haben. Wenn ich mir die Geschichten meiner Nachbarin anhöre, geht das nämlich auch ganz anders. Es vergeht keine Woche, in der mir nicht immer wieder vor Augen geführt wird, dass wir eigentlich kein Geld haben. Unsere Waschmaschine ist zum Beispiel undicht. Sie leckt. Ich bin gezwungen das zu ignorieren, weil es kein Geld für eine neue gibt. Klar, ich könnte zum Amt gehen und mir von denen einen Kredit geben lassen, für den sie dann die Raten gleich einbehalten. Na danke! Das Geld reicht schon so nicht für das nötigste!



Sorry, aber vier Kinder muss man sich halt leisten können! Ich sag das jetzt alles so hart, weil ich auch eins von vier Kindern bin und dadurch ätzende Zeiten erlebt habe. Dann tust du deiner Familie auch noch ein Studium an...? Als gelernter Informatiker mit Abitur verdient man doch nicht schlecht, wenn mans richtig anstellt und sich reinhängt? Dann diese Jammerei... Ich würd schon fast sagen "typisch"... Klar hast du kein Geld, du arbeitest nicht und musst vier Kinder und eine Frau ernähren !!! Hast du dir das nicht vorher mal ausgerechnet? Mir tun die Kinder leid, sonst nix. Sich vier Kinder "anschaffen" (wie und warum auch immer - DAS ist kein unverschuldeter Schicksalsschlag!)in so jungem Alter und dann andererseits noch studieren wollen mit Ü30... Sry, deine Einstellung, Lebensplanung und Umstände finde ich sind daneben, wenn ich das lese wie beschrieben. Die armen Kinder müssen matschiges und abgelaufenes essen, pfui. Mach deinen Beruf ordentlich, schicke deine Kinder zur Betreuung und deine Frau zum arbeiten. Dann reichts auch für ein anständiges Leben! Ich bin 31, habe ein Universitätsstudium und verdiene momentan außerordentlich als Ingenieur, jedoch könnte ich mir selbst damit nicht vorstellen eine Frau und 4 Kinder (halbwegs ordentlich!) durchzufüttern! Welchen "Lebensstandard" stellst du dir denn vor...Erst nicht nachdenken und dann jammern wenn's hinten und vorne fehlt. Sry, kein Mitleid für dich von mir. Vielen Hartz IV würde eine Ausbildung am Taschenrechner im +-Rechnen schon sehr weit helfen...


----------



## Verminaard (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wir leben nun mal nicht mehr im Mittelalter, in dem man von der Faust in den Mund lebt. Viele haben aber immer noch die gleichen, mittelalterlichen Denkweisen drauf, wie mir scheint. Keine Leistung ohne entsprechende Gegenleistung; hoch lebe der Kapitalismus; hurra, wir lassen uns alle ausbeuten und sind auch noch stolz darauf!


 
Wir leben aber noch immer auf der Erde.
Die ganzen evolutionsbedingten Auslesen hebelt der Mensch durch sein soziales Verhalten aus.
Was uns Einzigartig macht und uns an die Spitze der Nahrungskette stellt.
Der Mensch betreibt einen ungleichen Aufwand um einen Komapatienten jahrelang am Leben zu erhalten. (als Beispiel)
In der Natur wuerde es soetwas nicht geben.
Klar legen auch Tierarten soziales Verhalten an den Tag, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß.

Wenn man den ganzen Thread verfolgt, liest man doch heraus, das es einfacher werden soll eine Grundsicherung zu bekommen und ohne Forderungen vom Geldgeber.

Der Kapitalismus ist nicht wirklich eine vernuenftige Form. Andere Systeme sind aber immer wieder gescheitert. Wohlstand bei so vielen Menschen gibt aber dem Kapitalismus durchaus recht. Klar wird dieser Wohlstand auf Kosten anderer erkauft. Irgendwoher muss der kommen.
So ignorant kann keiner sein, das man diese Zusammenhaenge nicht sieht.
Ich bin Egoman und ehrlich genug um zu sagen das es mir fast egal ist.

Natuerlich waere ein Utopia, wie es z.b. im Star Trek Universum gezeigt wird toll.
Aber dafuer ist die Menscheit nicht bereit. Ich glaube auch nicht das sie in absehbarer Zeit dafuer bereit sein wird.
Wenn das alles so eindeutig ist, soll ich mich jetzt gegen ein System stellen oder soll ich versuchen das ich so gut wie moeglich bis an mein Lebensende komme?
Eine Systemaenderung deutschlandweit? Weis nicht wie gut sowas klappen wuerde, aber dafuer braeuchten wir erstmal andere Wahlergebnisse.

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, 10 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland, also ca 1/8 der Gesamtbevoelkerung, ueber den Daumen gepeilt auch 1/8 der Wahlberechtigen, schaffen es nicht ihre Beduerfnisse bei den Wahlen zu vertreten. Auch wir zu Hause sind nicht ganz einverstanden mit dem was hier in Deutschland so passiert. Wir gehen waehlen, setzten uns mit der Thematik auseinander. Wie viele machen das sonst noch? Aber hier jammern.

Ich finde es hier erschuetternd das arbeitende Leute sehr viel kritischer angesehen werden als ALG2 Bezieher.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Heute verdient kaum noch jemand richtig gut, auch wenn du dich rein hängst. Gerade im Informatik Bereich sprießen Programmierer wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Dadurch steigt die Konkurrenz und man kann sich um seine Stelle nicht mehr sicher sein. Zudem kommt bei viele Chefs immer mehr der Gedanke auf, viel für wenig zu verlangen. Das sehe ich selbst in meiner Firma. Am besten soll es nichts kosten aber super Qualität haben. Das beides nicht wirklich zusammen passt begreifen die wenigsten. Schau dir mal die Situation bei BWLern an, da machen viele unbezahlte Praktika oder haben ein einstiegslohn von weniger als 1500€ Brutto wenn sie denn mal eine Stelle finden.

Klar kann man in jedem Feld viel verdienen aber das ist die Minderheit von der Minderheit. 

Beispiele:
Ein Kumpel von mir hatte Jahrelang eine Kneipe und am Monatsende weit weniger Geld zur Verfügung als wenn er Angestellt wäre. Er hat mittlerweile seine Selbstständigkeit aufgegeben.
Ein Anderer Kumpel hat BWL im Nachgang auch noch VWL Studiert und findet jetzt so gut wie keinen Job trotz seiner erweiterten Qualifikation.

Das was mir hier auffällt ist, und das liegt vllt daran weil viele hier zu lange in den Monitor oder Rechner starren, ein fehlen von Empathie. Schade aber das ist eine Eigenschafft die ich immer mehr vermisse in der heutigen Gesellschaft. Aber schon klar, Vorurteile machen wohl mehr spaß so muss man sich mit seinen eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten nicht so auseinander setzen.

@Gorrestfump
Du solltest dich schämen über jemanden so scharf zu Urteilen den du nicht kennst und ihn noch mehr unter druck setzen. Du weißt nicht wie es in seiner Region mit Arbeitsstellen im IT Bereich aussieht. Und das er sich hinsetzt und erneut studiert um seine Qualifikation zu verbesser zeigt doch das er es seiner Familie besser machen will. Aber was sag ich dir, ich lese ja wie viel geist dahinter steckt und hoffe nur, dass du so schnell keine Kinder erziehst. Die NPD braucht nicht noch mehr Anhänger. (Ich hoffe das fühlt sich auch mal richtig ******* an mit Vorurteilen konfrontiert zu werden.)

Was schon oft gesagt wurde aber nicht oft genug ist, dass es einfach nicht genug Arbeitsstellen für alle gibt und das wird in Zukunft noch viel schlimmer werden. Ob euch das gefällt oder nicht aber jemanden als Faul oder Schmarotzer zu bezeichnen nur weil er Hilfe vom Staat beansprucht (Die übrigens jedem zusteht) ist einfach nur widerlich (naziartig).

@Verminaard

Schau dir mal die Lehre von Marx an, es könnte durchaus doch funktionieren. Aber es gibt eben leider immer Menschen die gierig sind sowohl nach Macht als auch Geld. Solange da nicht ein Umdenken statt findet wird sich an dem System nichts ändern.

Kapitalismus macht nicht auf Dauer Reich. Richte mal einen Blick in die USA, da geht es immer mehr Bergab und das liegt daran, weil die großen Firmen immer mehr ins billigere Ausland abhauen.



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon sehe, dass in meinem Bezirk gerade mal 60% gewählt haben, bekomme ich sowieso das kotzen..


 
 Das nennt sich Demokratie, man hat das recht sich seiner Stimme zu enthalten und nicht zu wählen. Willkommen in der realen Welt.


----------



## Verminaard (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Heute verdient kaum noch jemand richtig gut, auch wenn du dich rein hängst. Gerade im Informatik Bereich sprießen Programmierer wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Dadurch steigt die Konkurrenz und man kann sich um seine Stelle nicht mehr sicher sein. Zudem kommt bei viele Chefs immer mehr der Gedanke auf, viel für wenig zu verlangen.


Warum ist das so? Angebot / Nachfrage.
Es gab mal eine Zeit da waren Informatiker ein rares Gut. Haben gut verdient, vielleicht angenehmer Job (kann ich nicht wirklich darueber Urteilen, 
 kenne allerdings 2 Informatiker in meinem Umfeld und denen geht es alles andere als schlecht mit weit aus weniger Aufwand als viele Andere).
Sind nach und nach viele auf die Informatikerschiene aufgesprungen. Kann ich nachvollziehen, gutes Geld fuer moderaten Aufwand (im Vergleich zu anderen Taetigkeiten).
Jetzt ist die Situation das es viele Informatiker gibt. Die Auswahl ist groesser, die Arbeitgeber koennen selektieren, selbst der Endkunde bekommt sowas mit. Die Preise sinken.




MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Klar kann man in jedem Feld viel verdienen aber das ist die Minderheit von der Minderheit.


Zitat Volker Pispers: Im Kapitalismus kann jeder reich werden, aber nicht alle.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das was mir hier auffällt ist, und das liegt vllt daran weil viele hier zu lange in den Monitor oder Rechner starren, ein fehlen von Empathie. Schade aber das ist eine Eigenschafft die ich immer mehr vermisse in der heutigen Gesellschaft.


Ist es wirklich die fehlende Empathie? Sind es nicht eher die Sorgen um die eigene Existenz jedes Einzelnen die einen tagtaeglich beschaeftigen?
Ich kann mir um mir vollkommen Fremde erst Gedanken machen, wenn es mir und meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld halbwegs gut geht.
Ist so eine Denkensweise so verkehrt?



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Lehre von Marx an, es  könnte durchaus doch funktionieren. Aber es gibt eben leider immer  Menschen die gierig sind sowohl nach Macht als auch Geld. Solange da  nicht ein Umdenken statt findet wird sich an dem System nichts  ändern.



Genau das ist das Problem. Ansich tolle Idee. Die Umsetzung wird nur nie wirklich funktionieren.
Zuviele  Leute die so ein System ausnutzen wuerden. Zuviele die nur ein  Konkurrenzdenken an den Tag legen, anstatt an einem Strang zu ziehen. Zu  viele die gierig und machthungrig sind. Zuviele Neider.
Aus meiner  Sicht: mir waer es egal, wenn ein Produktionshelfer das gleiche Geld  fuer den gleichen Aufwand wie ich bekommen wuerde, ich haette auch  keinen Stress damit das Aerzte und Putzkraefte gleich entlohnt werden,  bei gleichem Aufwand. 
Womit ich absolut nicht einverstanden waere,  waeren Personen die ihren Teil nicht beitragen wollen. Nochmal, es geht  nicht um nicht koennen sondern wollen.


Aussage:





MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Die NPD braucht nicht noch mehr Anhänger. (Ich hoffe das fühlt sich auch mal richtig ******* an mit Vorurteilen konfrontiert zu werden.)



Antwort:





MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Aber schon klar, Vorurteile machen  wohl mehr spaß so muss man sich mit seinen eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten  nicht so auseinander setzen.



Aussage:





MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ob euch das gefällt oder nicht aber jemanden als Faul oder Schmarotzer zu bezeichnen nur weil er Hilfe vom Staat beansprucht (Die übrigens jedem zusteht) ist einfach nur widerlich (naziartig).


Antwort:





MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Aber schon klar, Vorurteile machen  wohl mehr spaß so muss man sich mit seinen eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten  nicht so auseinander setzen.


  Merkste was?


----------



## Do Berek (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> HartzIV Empfänger haben mehr als genug Geld, wer jetzt was anderes sagt hat einfach mal überhaupt kein Plan
> ... solche Leute hasse ich auf den Tod. Ein gutes Beispiel ist Arno Dübel, denen sollte man alles entziehen und knallhart auf der Straße verrecken lassen, meine Meinung und wer jetzt fragt warum ich mich verdammt nochmal so aufrege, weils auch meine Steuern sind die ich zahle und das für solche Untermenschen.


 
NA,auch jeden Morgen brav deine Dosis BILD abgeholt?Jetzt noch "Jedem das Seine" und "Arbeit macht frei" und schon darfst du dich "Arschloch" nennen.


----------



## Trash123 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Hallo Leute!
Mache mich jetzt vllt. mit meiner Äußerung etwas unbeliebt, aber wer arbeiten gehen will findet auch meistens etwas (krankheits- oder altersbedingte Arbeitslose ausgeschlossen!). Natürlich wird in vielen Teilen der Bevölkerung auf die Hartz 4ler geschielt: "Sitzen den ganzen Tag zu Hause ´rum und kriegen auch noch Geld dafür vom Staat!" So oder andere Äußerungen sind zu hören. Kernthema war aber, daß manche Hartz4-Bezieher ihren Großteil der Zeit mit Verkäufen auf ebay oder sonstigen Portalen zubringen und hierbei doch vllt. nicht unbeträchtlich Geld verdienen. So war es wohl von der Regierung gedacht diese "schwarzen" Schafe zur Kasse zu beten. Finde ich persönlich auch in Ordnung. Dann kann man sich ja auch selbständig machen! Ich persönlich habe einen festen Job und muss noch einen Nebenjob ausüben, um den Unterhalt für Ex-Frau und Kinder auf die Reihe zu kriegen. Würde ich "kündigen" und zu Hause sitzen, würde es mir auch besser gehen. Es soll aber noch Menschen mit Gewissen geben, welche nicht dem Staat zur Last fallen wollen! So nun könnt ihr wenn ihr wollt auf mich "einprügeln".


----------



## Gorrestfump (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> @Gorrestfump
> Du solltest dich schämen über jemanden so scharf zu Urteilen den du nicht kennst und ihn noch mehr unter druck setzen. Du weißt nicht wie es in seiner Region mit Arbeitsstellen im IT Bereich aussieht. Und das er sich hinsetzt und erneut studiert um seine Qualifikation zu verbesser zeigt doch das er es seiner Familie besser machen will. Aber was sag ich dir, ich lese ja wie viel geist dahinter steckt und hoffe nur, dass du so schnell keine Kinder erziehst. Die NPD braucht nicht noch mehr Anhänger. (Ich hoffe das fühlt sich auch mal richtig ******* an mit Vorurteilen konfrontiert zu werden.)
> 
> Was schon oft gesagt wurde aber nicht oft genug ist, dass es einfach nicht genug Arbeitsstellen für alle gibt und das wird in Zukunft noch viel schlimmer werden. Ob euch das gefällt oder nicht aber jemanden als Faul oder Schmarotzer zu bezeichnen nur weil er Hilfe vom Staat beansprucht (Die übrigens jedem zusteht) ist einfach nur widerlich (naziartig).



Oh je... du kommst mir grad recht - der nächste Stereotyp bezogen auf Forenaktivität und Trolligkeit im Internet - wenn ich darüber hinaus dein "Warme-Wurst-Avatar-Bild", deinen Anti-Kapitalismus und die Anzahl deiner Forenbeiträge seit 2009 sehe. Du scheinst auch sehr viel Zeit zu haben und lieber dein persönliches Profil im Internet zu formen als in der Realität... Vielleicht schaut das Amt da ja mal drüber demnächst.
Du wirfst mir also vor, dass ich vorschnell, zu scharf und "naziartig" über hier Geschriebens urteile, dass ich wenig Geist hätte und jemanden hier "unter Druck" (oh je, das tut mir jetzt aber überhaupt nicht leid...) setzte, der sich hier mit offensichtlichen Mängel zur Schau stellt. Sind wir hier etwas in einer Therapie oder was?
Mein Geschriebenes mit "naziartig" zu vergleichen spricht von deinem aufgeklärtem Geist. 
Und ja, da hast du recht: Kinder erst dann, wenn ich Ihnen ein ordentliches Leben ermöglichen kann und die Umstände passen. DAFÜR versklave ich micht erstmal sehr gern dem bösen bösen...bösen Kapitalismus, der einem ja sooooviel abverlangt um gut leben zu können. Mir kommen die Tränen.

Relativ pauschal-geistlos und generisch für alle jammernden Stereotypen, was ich damit ausdrücken wollte:
Es gibt Schicksalschläge, die auf unser Sozialsystem angewiesen sind und staatliche Förderung absolut berechtigterweise beziehen (Alleinerziehende, Kranke etc.).
Wenn ich unüberlegte Lebensplanung, Jammerei, Träumerei und Lethargie rauslese (und mehr liest man nicht raus) urteile ich scharf, weil's selbstverschuldet ist und grad die es ausbaden müssen die unser Sozialsystem bitter nötig haben.

Die folgenden Fakten:

- 34 Jähriger Informatiker, bei dem Monatlich _"selbst in Vollzeit"_ nicht mehr rausspringt als mit Hartz IV
- vier Kinder, Frau die nicht arbeitet / arbeiten kann
- jetzt im Studium - das wird's dann richten als Absolvent mit Ende 30 - eher Anfang 40.
- Hartz IV -, Bafög- und Allmosenempfänger und darüber jammern (lässt lieber die Waschmaschine lecken als das Problem an zu greifen)

sagen mir und da muss ich nicht groß fantasieren oder ohne Basis urteilen - außerdem lässt seine Offenbarung die eine oder andere Einschätzung zu:

Er also hat in der IT-Boomzeit seine Ausbildung gemacht und seinen Job angefangen, aber konnte offensichtlich nicht richtig Fuß fassen, sonst würde er nach min. 10 Jahren Berufserfahrung besser verdienen.
Hat sich vier Kinder zugelegt, weil darin wohl eher seine Befriedigung sah, die er wohl im Job nicht fand. Kann das finanziell offensichtlich, aber "überraschenderweise" nicht stemmen. Baut sich daher grad das Luftschloss, dass ein Studium auf Gemeinschaftskosten in dieser oder einer anderer Branche seine Situation noch grundlegend verbessern könnte - mit dem Risiko, dass auch das keine Verbesserung bringt, jedoch erstmal Jahre des Verdienstausfalls und ein Scheißleben für sich, seine Frau und vor allem seine Kinder.
Jammert dann darüber, dass unser System einen 34 Jährigen Studenten und seiner (wohl wegen den vielen Kindern) nicht-arbeitenden Frau kein komfortables Leben ermöglichen kann. Seid froh, dass unser System euch das überhaupt ermöglichen kann, was es euch ermöglicht!

Nochmal Zusammengefasst:
Lebens-/Famielenplanung vermessen, Arsch nicht hochgekriegt (wie wär's mit Umzug in eine bessere Region, wenn's daran liegt? wie wär's mit Fortbildungen/Zertifizierungen in seinem gelernten Beruf?), Träumerei vom besseren Leben auf Kosten anderer. Falsches Selbstbild. Falsche Situationseinschätzung. Keine IT-Jobs für qualifizierte Berufserfahrene? Gewiss...

Oder nochmal ganz kurz und so richtig schön kapitalisitisch für dich:
*Von nix kommt nix.*


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Demokratie, man hat das recht sich seiner Stimme zu enthalten und nicht zu wählen. Willkommen in der realen Welt.


 
Das ist mir klar, denen sollte dann aber auch klar sein, dass wenn Veränderungen eintreten, die mal ganz leisen sein sollten. Wer nicht wählt sollte zum schluß mal besser seine Klappe halten und sich nicht aufregen ganz einfach. Ich kenne selber auch viele, die nicht wählen waren und sich über die aktuelle Situation aufregen, sorry dafür hab ich kein Verständnis.



Do Berek schrieb:


> NA,auch jeden Morgen brav deine Dosis BILD abgeholt?Jetzt noch "Jedem das Seine" und "Arbeit macht frei" und schon darfst du dich "Arschloch" nennen.



Aber immer doch 
JUNGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ ich bin der Gründer von der Bild LAN einself111


----------



## frEnzy (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du redest hier von nett hoeflich fair usw. pickst im gleichen Atemzug mich raus und stichelst?


Du hast mich direkt angesprochen, ich dich. Nichts weiter schlimmes dabei, oder? 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was glaubst du was passiert, wenn es diese Grundsicherung mal eben ohne diesen behoerdlichen Aufwand gibt?
> Ich weis selbst nicht was man aktuell alles dafuer machen muss.
> Die Frage ist: was passiert, wenn ich nur einen Antrag ausstellen muss, und absolut keine weiteren Sachen beachten muss.
> Das ist ja so grob das was gefordert wird.


Was ich meinte war, dass es eine Katastrophe gäbe, wenn diese Grundsicherung weg fällt. 10 - 12 Millionen hungrige und frierende Obdachlose sind garantiert eine Wucht! Das was du schilderst, oder zumindest wie ich das verstanden habe, wäre ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen. Ob und wie das Funktionieren kann, weiß ich nicht. Dazu gibt es viel zu viel Propaganda um das als Normalbürger durchblicken zu können. Ich finde die Idee aus mehreren Gründen aber ziemlich gut.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das die Sachbearbeiter nicht hoeflich sind ist eigentlich ein NoGo. Aber hat sich aber jemand die Muehe gemacht und sich mal in so eine Person hineinzuversetzen?
> Weis wirklich jeder Betroffene was diese Leute tagtaeglich so erleben?
> Hier wird genauso ueber einen Kamm geschert.
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die Sachbearbeiter einfach nach einer Zeit abstumpfen, und die die sich ordentlich verhalten, haben das Nachsehen.
> Dann werden naemlich alle in einen Topf geschmissen.


Ehrlich gesagt kann ich nichts dafür, dass die anderen nicht kommen, nicht antworten, dass er sie nicht vermittelt bekommt oder was auch immer. Das ist kein Grund mich schräg anzumachen. Und noch was: Alle über einen Kamm zu scheren... da war doch was... das war nicht gut, wenn man das macht, oder?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Ursachen zu beseitigen waer das Optimum. Wer glaubt aber daran das das so ohne weiteres geht?
> Wann hat denn dieser ALG2 und Zeitarbeitswahn angefangen? Schroeder und Co warens. Und ich will gar nicht wissen wieviel Vorarbeit Kohl geliefert hat.


Ohne weiteres geht das sicherlich nicht. Aber es wäre schon mal ganz cool, wenn die damit anfangen würden 




AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Willkommen im System, wer das noch nicht verstanden hat, lebt irgendwo hinterm Mond.
> Anpassen oder zu grunde gehen, so lautet die derzeitige Devise. Auf die Straße zu gehen und seinen Mund aufzumachen, dazu fehlt dem deutschen der Mumm.
> Wenn ich schon sehe, dass in meinem Bezirk gerade mal 60% gewählt haben, bekomme ich sowieso das kotzen..


1. Nur weil ein System besteht, heißt das nicht, dass es gut ist.
2. Nur weil ein System besteht, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht krank ist.
3. Nur weil ein System besteht, heißt das nicht, dass man es nicht zum Besseren ändern kann!




Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Sorry, aber vier Kinder muss man sich halt leisten können! Ich sag das jetzt alles so hart, weil ich auch eins von vier Kindern bin und dadurch ätzende Zeiten erlebt habe.


Ach, jetzt sind wir also schon so weit, dass das Recht zum Kinder zeugen vom Einkommen abhängen soll? Wie wäre es noch mit einem Gen-, Fitness- und Bildungscheck bevor man ein Kind genehmigt bekommt? Oder sollte man erst einen Elternführerschein machen? Also bitte, lächerlich...



Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Dann tust du deiner Familie auch noch ein Studium an...? Als gelernter Informatiker mit Abitur verdient man doch nicht schlecht, wenn mans richtig anstellt und sich reinhängt?


Ach, also jeder, der viel Arbeitet und sich reinhängt hat finanziell keine Probleme? ich weiß ja nicht wo du lebst, aber hier ist das nicht so. Ich studiere, eben WEIL das Geld nicht gereicht hat! Was meinst du wie meine Lebensplanung aussah? Immer am Krückstock der Gesellschaft zu gehen? Ich tu was dafür, dass es uns demnächst finanziell besser geht.



Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Dann diese Jammerei... Ich würd schon fast sagen "typisch"... Klar hast du kein Geld, du arbeitest nicht und musst vier Kinder und eine Frau ernähren !!! Hast du dir das nicht vorher mal ausgerechnet?


Das ist auch wieder typisch für das, was ich mir immer wieder anhören muss. _"Hast du da nicht vorher drüber nachgedacht?"_ Niemand kann vorhersagen, wie viel Kinder kosten (sowohl an Geld als auch an Kraft und Nerven) und niemand, der keine eigenen Kinder hat, kann das nachvollziehen. Und wie gesagt: Ich weigere mich meinen Kinderwunsch und meine Familienplanung von der Meinung von anderen, fremden Menschen abhängig zu machen. Da redet mir niemand rein. Und meine "Jammerei", wie du es so schön nennst, findest du typisch? Kann ich mir vorstellen. Ich bin schließlich nicht der einzige, der das "System" von fast ganz unten mitbekommt. Da dürfte es mehrere, sehr naheliegende Meinungen zu geben.



Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Mir tun die Kinder leid, sonst nix. Sich vier Kinder "anschaffen" (wie und warum auch immer - DAS ist kein unverschuldeter Schicksalsschlag!)in so jungem Alter und dann andererseits noch studieren wollen mit Ü30... Sry, deine Einstellung, Lebensplanung und Umstände finde ich sind daneben, wenn ich das lese wie beschrieben.


Keine Sorge, meinen Kindern geht es gut. Ich finde es daneben, was du hier äußerst. Ich finde, du hast eine sehr schräge und unnatürliche Sichtweise aufs Kinderkriegen. Die Kinder waren alle vier Wunschkinder und es gibt nichts tolleres für mich, als sie aufwachsen zu sehen, mit ihnen und meiner Frau Zeit zu verbringen. Das ist ein Lebenstraum von mir, der sich übrigens erst mit der Zeit entwickelt hat. Es fing mit einem an, dann war klar, dass das erste nicht alleine bleiben soll, dann war es so schön, dass auch noch Nummer 3 und 4 gefolgt sind. Willst du mir vorschreiben, ob ich das "darf"?



Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Die armen Kinder müssen matschiges und abgelaufenes essen, pfui.


Und warum müssen sie das? Weil es von der Mehrheit so akzeptiert wird, dass die Unterstützung die man als Grundsicherung bekommt, nicht ausreicht, um sich damit anständiges Essen zu kaufen. Nun denn, fressen wir halt "Müll", bis das Studium vorbei ist und wir dann hoffentlich genug Geld haben um auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen.



Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Mach deinen Beruf ordentlich, schicke deine Kinder zur Betreuung und deine Frau zum arbeiten. Dann reichts auch für ein anständiges Leben!


Leider falsch. Mein Beruf hat mir weniger eingebracht, als ich an Hartz4 bekomme. Das war unabhängig davon, wie "vernünftig" ich den Job gemacht habe. Stand so im Vertrag. Die anderen haben auch nicht mehr verdient. Betreuung kostet Unsummen! Hast du eine Vorstellung davon? Von was sollten wir die bezahlen? Meine Frau hat keine beendete Ausbildung, ist Vollzeitmutter. Wer gibt denn bitte einer Mutter mit 4 Kindern einen Job? Die Kinder werden "doch ständig krank" und dazu kommt noch die mögliche Arbeitszeit von 9 - 12 Uhr. Irgendeine Idee? Na? Und man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass am Ende nicht nur ein Kostenausgleich für die Betreuung der Kinder stehen sollte 



Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Ich bin 31, habe ein Universitätsstudium und verdiene momentan außerordentlich als Ingenieur, jedoch könnte ich mir selbst damit nicht vorstellen eine Frau und 4 Kinder (halbwegs ordentlich!) durchzufüttern! Welchen "Lebensstandard" stellst du dir denn vor...Erst nicht nachdenken und dann jammern wenn's hinten und vorne fehlt. Sry, kein Mitleid für dich von mir. Vielen Hartz IV würde eine Ausbildung am Taschenrechner im +-Rechnen schon sehr weit helfen...


Vielen Ingenieuren würde ein Blick auf die Realität und etwas Empathie auch nicht schaden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wir leben aber noch immer auf der Erde.
> Die ganzen evolutionsbedingten Auslesen hebelt der Mensch durch sein soziales Verhalten aus. Was uns Einzigartig macht und uns an die Spitze der Nahrungskette stellt.
> Der Mensch betreibt einen ungleichen Aufwand um einen Komapatienten jahrelang am Leben zu erhalten. (als Beispiel)
> In der Natur wuerde es soetwas nicht geben.
> Klar legen auch Tierarten soziales Verhalten an den Tag, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß.


Und wir sind nicht Teil der Natur, oder was? Ohne einen Zusammenhalt in der Gruppe wäre es nämlich arg schwer, seinen Nesthockernachwuchs über die Säuglings- und Kinderzeit zu bringen. Dafür kann es hilfreich sein, seine alten und kranken Mitmenschen mit durchzufüttern, weil die sich dann um die Kids kümmern können. Dass sich dieses gesunde System überlebt hat, liegt an den Auswüchsen des Kapitalismus.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn man den ganzen Thread verfolgt, liest man doch heraus, das es einfacher werden soll eine Grundsicherung zu bekommen und ohne Forderungen vom Geldgeber.
> 
> Der Kapitalismus ist nicht wirklich eine vernuenftige Form. Andere Systeme sind aber immer wieder gescheitert. Wohlstand bei so vielen Menschen gibt aber dem Kapitalismus durchaus recht. Klar wird dieser Wohlstand auf Kosten anderer erkauft. Irgendwoher muss der kommen.
> So ignorant kann keiner sein, das man diese Zusammenhaenge nicht sieht.
> Ich bin Egoman und ehrlich genug um zu sagen das es mir fast egal ist.


Ich persönlich halte den Kapitalismus für eben so gescheitert, wie die vielen anderen Systeme davor. Er hat es nur noch nicht mitgekriegt und wird künstlich am Leben erhalten. Denn derr Wohlstand der "vielen" Menschen, von dem du redest, wird durch die Armut und Ausbeutung von "sehr viel mehr" Menschen erkauft. Wir gehen hier über Leichen. Ein System, bei dem eine Handvoll Superreicher profitiert auf die Kosten aller anderen? Ich halte von dem System nichts, kenne aber auch keine brauchbare Alternative.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Natuerlich waere ein Utopia, wie es z.b. im Star Trek Universum gezeigt wird toll.
> Aber dafuer ist die Menscheit nicht bereit. Ich glaube auch nicht das sie in absehbarer Zeit dafuer bereit sein wird.
> Wenn das alles so eindeutig ist, soll ich mich jetzt gegen ein System stellen oder soll ich versuchen das ich so gut wie moeglich bis an mein Lebensende komme?
> Eine Systemaenderung deutschlandweit? Weis nicht wie gut sowas klappen wuerde, aber dafuer braeuchten wir erstmal andere Wahlergebnisse.



Zumindest ich erwarte kein Utopia. Aber warum nicht danach streben? Wie wäre es, wenn du aufhörst egoistisch zu handeln und dich statt dessen um die Gemeinschaft etwas kümmerst? Könnte helfen bei der Sicht aufs Leben.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, 10 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland, also ca 1/8 der Gesamtbevoelkerung, ueber den Daumen gepeilt auch 1/8 der Wahlberechtigen, schaffen es nicht ihre Beduerfnisse bei den Wahlen zu vertreten. Auch wir zu Hause sind nicht ganz einverstanden mit dem was hier in Deutschland so passiert. Wir gehen waehlen, setzten uns mit der Thematik auseinander. Wie viele machen das sonst noch? Aber hier jammern.


Du meinst echt, wir hätten eine Wahl bei der Wahl? Ja klar, zwischen Pest und Cholera. Darf ich an dieser Stelle mal Emma Goldman sinngemäß zitieren? _"Wenn Wahlen etwas ändern würden, wären sie längst verboten"._


----------



## Alephthau (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Trash123 schrieb:


> daß manche Hartz4-Bezieher ihren Großteil der Zeit mit Verkäufen auf ebay oder sonstigen Portalen zubringen



Manche Bürger machen andere, ebenfalls verbotene Sachen, mit denen sie z.B. die Steuer durch "bar auf Kralle" umgehen, und so der Allgemeinheit schaden. Im Moment lässt sich das wunderbar mit den schmarotzenden "Hartz IV-Ebay-Millionären" unters Volk bringen, aber sind diese Möglichkeiten der Überwachung erstmal installiert, werden ganz schnell Begehrlichkeiten entstehen und diese Möglichkeit mit anderen Begründungen, oder stillschweigend, erweitert! 

Glaubt Ihr nicht? Schaut Euch die Vorschläge an zu den Mautdaten an, die sollen nämlich jetzt auf einmal doch zur Überwachung genutzt werden, obwohl vorher wehement abgestritten wurde, dass sie jemals dazu genutzt werden sollen!

Der Staat muss wehrhaft gegen Kriminalität sein, aber die, über die Jahre aufgeweichte, allgemein strickte Erschwernis des Datensammelns durch den Staat hat eine Begründung in unserer Vergangenheit, nämlich um genau so einen allwissenden Überwachungsstaat zu verhindern. Wobei ich aber auch nicht glaube, dass solche Vorschläge aus grundsätzlich böser Absicht gestellt werden, sondern die Vorschläge wirklich in guter Absicht gemacht werden. 

Das Problem ist aber, dass der Weg zur Hölle schon ewig mit guten Vorsätzen gepflastert wird!

Gruß

Alef


----------



## Palmdale (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Nüchtern kurz kommentiert: 

man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass Alg2 eine Steuerleistung ist, die von der Gemeinschaft insgesamt erwirtschaftet werden muss, um besagte Grundsicherung leisten zu können. Klar ist abzuwägen, dass nicht jeder freiwillig in dieser Situation ist und verbleibt. Aber es ist bisweilen auch sicherzustellen, dass das System nicht ausgenutzt und "betrogen" wird.


----------



## Alephthau (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Palmdale schrieb:


> man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass Alg2 eine Steuerleistung ist, die von der Gemeinschaft insgesamt erwirtschaftet werden muss, um besagte Grundsicherung leisten zu können. Klar ist abzuwägen, dass nicht jeder freiwillig in dieser Situation ist und verbleibt. Aber es ist bisweilen auch sicherzustellen, dass das System nicht ausgenutzt und "betrogen" wird.



Dann sollte dies auch auf alle Bürger erweitert werden, denn durch "Schwarzarbeit", oder anderen nicht versteuerten Tätigkeiten, wird die Gemeinschaft ebenfalls geschädigt! 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## frEnzy (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Aber es ist bisweilen auch sicherzustellen, dass das System nicht ausgenutzt und "betrogen" wird.


Akzeptiert. Aber rechtertigt das ein Überwachungssystem zu installieren/zu fördern, welches mehrere Grundrechte tangiert und außer Kraft setzen würde und ohne weiteres Missbraucht werden kann? Man kann im Park auch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen...


----------



## Gorrestfump (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



frEnzy schrieb:


> (...)


 
Ein paar Punkte will ich noch kommentieren, denn ich denke dass hier die Crux bei vielen anderen sozial Schwachen, aber Kinderreichen Familien dahinter steckt:
NATÜRLICH muss und kann man vorhersehen, was Kinder an Geld und Kraft kosten.
NATÜRLICH muss man seinen Kinderwunsch von seiner Lebenssituation abhängig machen.
Das kommt doch nur dem Kind zu Gute?
Ich finde das egoistisch zu sagen "ICH WILL ein Kind, egal ob ich es mir leisten kann."
13 Jährige Mädchen haben auch öfter mal Kinderwünsche, denen soll man den wohl auch nicht abschlagen?

Deiner Familie und dir wünsche ich natürlich alles Gute und das Leben, dass du dir vorstellst, aber in deiner Argumentation wie es zur aktuellen Situation kam machst du's dir zu leicht und siehst dich zu sehr als Opfer des Systems. Und diese Grundaussage hat wahrlich nichts mit fehlender Emphatie zu tun.


----------



## frEnzy (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Ein paar Punkte will ich noch kommentieren, denn ich denke dass hier die Crux bei vielen anderen sozial Schwachen, aber Kinderreichen Familien dahinter steckt:
> NATÜRLICH muss und kann man vorhersehen, was Kinder an Geld und Kraft kosten.
> NATÜRLICH muss man seinen Kinderwunsch von seiner Lebenssituation abhängig machen.
> Das kommt doch nur dem Kind zu Gute?
> ...


 Dann erzähl mir doch mal, was Kinder kosten? Und sag mir doch mal, wie viel Energie das verbraucht? Und ob eine 13 jährige Mutter werden sollte... was ist denn das bitte für ein Argument? Und wegen Systemopfer: Ich bin mir voll bewusst, dass ich ein gutes Stück weit verantwortlich bin. Es war ja auch eine Entscheidung, die wir zu zweit getroffen haben und uns war durchaus klar, dass wir nie zu den reichen gehören werden (was das Geld angeht). Das ändert aber nichts an den beschriebenen Umständen, die ich für Änderungswert halte (trotz Abitur, erfolgreicher Ausbildung, mehreren Jahren Berufserfahrung und Vollzeitstelle nicht mehr zu verdienen, als eine Familie mit Hartz4 bekommt). Wie heuchelte doch die FDP? Oder war es die SPD? Egal: Leistung soll sich lohnen. Aber wo lohnt sich denn Leistung bei den Löhnen/Arbeitsbedingungen?


----------



## Palmdale (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

@alef

Geb ich dir Recht. Und der Zoll tut sein übriges, aber das Vorkommen von Schwarzarbeit in Gastronomie, Bau etc. pp. ist wohl schlicht zu groß.

@frEnzy

Jap. Es ist ein Tanz auf der Rasierklinge. Einerseits könnte man argumentiere, man "muss" es ja nicht beantragen, aber wenn, dann mit folgenden Nachweispflichten:... . Andererseits sollte man tunlichst das Stigmatisieren vermeiden, denn Alg2 dient ja als "unterstes" Sicherungsnetz dem Auffangen und Ebnen zurück in die Gesellschaft (wobei sich das auch so schon schräg anhört, sry).

Zu deinem Beispiel sage ich zunächst Respekt für die Offenheit. Der wohl komplizierteste Kombilohn der Welt wird in deinem Fall ca. 1610€ zzgl. KdU betragen (Verrechnung Kindergeld und Bafög hab ich jetz nich parat; allein mit Mietkosten könnte das über 2000€ kommen). Damit möchte ich zeigen, dass dieser Wert als z.B. Alleinverdiener einer sechsköpfigen Familie, der zusätzlich noch Aufwendungen hat, um auf die Arbeit zu kommen, mitunter ebenfalls nicht erreicht wird. Insofern kann man nicht immer sagen, dass Alg2 zu wenig sei. 

Der Umgang mit Kunden liegt wohl ebenfalls irgendwo dazwischen. Es kommen wohl die wenigsten freiwillig zum Jobcenter oder den zugelassenen kommunalen Trägern (die Agenturen für Arbeit klammere ich aus, denn die leisten die Versicherungsleistung Arbeitslosengeld). Von derzeit im Oktober 4.347.000 Sozialhilfeempfängern (8,1 Prozent der in Deutschland lebenden Personen im erwerbsfähigen Alter) waren 1.932.000 Menschen tatsächlich arbeitslos gemeldet. Der Rest bezieht Alg2 während sie erwerbstätig sind, kleine Kinder betreuen, Angehörige pflegen oder sich noch in der Ausbildung befinden.

Dabei kenn ich Personengruppen, die sich damit "eingerichtet" haben, aber auch welche, die sich auch gut mit dem Jobcenter arrangieren und entsprechend Fortbildungen oder Weiterbildungen machen, um den Weg in die Arbeit zurückzufinden. Allein schon die Zahl der verhängten Sanktionen im Bereich der Grundsicherung allein für Nichtwahrnehmen von Terminen (OHNE wichtigen Grund) wie auch zumutbare Arbeit abzulehnen erweckt schon den Eindruck, dass die Gruppe nicht so klein sein kann (im gesamten Jahr 2012 1.024.600 Sanktionen!).

Wie gesagt, ein Tanz auf der Rasierklinge


----------



## facehugger (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal etwas über die Wirklichkeit der Arbeitslosen erfahren willst(und nein ich meine nicht Arno Dübel) empfehle ich dir mal Inge Hannemann zu googeln. Da wird das System wunderbar erklärt.
> 
> 15.04.2013 HARTZ IV - GEWOLLTE ARMUT? MIT INGE HANNEMANN - YouTube


Sehr schöner Link Endlich mal jemand von der ARGE, der noch von betroffenen *Menschen* redet. Und diese nicht (wie viele andere) durch die Bank pauschalisierend gleich als Assis, arbeitsunwillige, Alkoholiker, faules Pack oder was auch immer tituliert. Und ich zitiere sie gerne: "kein Job ist heutzutage noch sicher." Wer heute noch vom hohen Roß schwafelt, der kann morgen schon sehr tief fallen und selbst bedürftig werden... 

Das sie dabei kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt, rechne ich ihr hoch an. Sie spricht ja selbst von drohenden Repressalien, denen sie sich bald ausgesetzt sieht/sah und trotzdem redet(e) sie Klartext 

Hat die Frau überhaupt noch ihre Stelle...

Gruß


----------



## Palmdale (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Frau Hannemann setzt in meinen Augen an der falschen Stelle an. Wenn man das System als falsch ansieht, muss man das System ändern bzw. das dazugehörige Gesetz und nicht in deren Ausführung nach eigenem Gutdünken handeln.

Entsprechend hat Sie bisher nach geltender Rechtssprechung zweimal verloren, was Ihre Suspendierung betrifft, ohne das meinerseits werten zu wollen. Als Mitarbeiter des Zolls kann ich z.B. auch nicht Marihuana Einfuhren billigen und durchwinken, nur weil ich für eine Liberalisierung des Konsums eintrete, sondern habe mich an Recht und Gesetz zu halten.

Auch Ich rede von Betroffenen oder Kunden und versuche, den Menschen soweit möglich in Ihren Situationen zu helfen. Gut, ich bewege mich mehr im SGBIII als II, aber dennoch haben die Menschen in Ihrer "Not" Anspruch auf kundenfreundliche Beratung. Manch seltener Kunde schlägt dieses Angebot aus, aber auch da versuche ich die Gesprächssituation zu retten. Wie ich schon schrieb, kommts halt erstens auf einen selbst an, zweitens aber auch auf den Kunden, da hier ebenso gilt, wie man in den Wald hineinschreit...

Pauschaliert wird eigentlich nur am Stammtisch und in der Boulevardpresse. Alles darüber hinaus kann und wird in der Regel an Fakten festgemacht und kann getrennt werden. Die Problematik besteht aber insofern darin, dass nur die wenigsten sich mit diesem Thema intensiver auseinandersetzen und differenziert betrachten. Mein Beispiel oben verdeutlicht, dass man von Alg2 durchaus akzeptabel leben kann, je nach Konstellation eben. In anders gelagerten Fällen ist es gänzlich zu wenig; dass bedeutet aber nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass der Regelsatz zu niedrig ist, sondern jeder Einzelfall betrachtet werden muss.


----------



## Gorrestfump (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mir doch mal, was Kinder kosten? Und sag mir doch mal, wie viel Energie das verbraucht? Und ob eine 13 jährige Mutter werden sollte... was ist denn das bitte für ein Argument? Und wegen Systemopfer: Ich bin mir voll bewusst, dass ich ein gutes Stück weit verantwortlich bin. Es war ja auch eine Entscheidung, die wir zu zweit getroffen haben und uns war durchaus klar, dass wir nie zu den reichen gehören werden (was das Geld angeht). Das ändert aber nichts an den beschriebenen Umständen, die ich für Änderungswert halte (trotz Abitur, erfolgreicher Ausbildung, mehreren Jahren Berufserfahrung und Vollzeitstelle nicht mehr zu verdienen, als eine Familie mit Hartz4 bekommt). Wie heuchelte doch die FDP? Oder war es die SPD? Egal: Leistung soll sich lohnen. Aber wo lohnt sich denn Leistung bei den Löhnen/Arbeitsbedingungen?


 
Langsam bin ich wirklich etwas verdutzt - tust du nur so oder ist das  tatsächlich dein Ernst? 
Falls Letzteres zutrifft wundert mich gar nichts mehr.
Die 13 Jährige ist hier das Bild dafür, dass der Wunsch und die körperliche Fähigkeit alleine nicht die Rechtfertigung für Kinder sein kann, sondern dass Geld, Vernunft und Kraft dazugehört...
Natürlich gibt statistische Erhebungen und außerdem genügend Erfahrungswerte was ein Kind bis zur Volljährigkeit an Geld kostet. Außerdem einen gesunden Menschenverstand der einem sagt, dass man bei Einkünften, welche nicht im Ansatz diese Kosten sicherstellen können, es dem Kinde und einem selbst zu liebe lassen sollte es in die Welt zu setzen. 
Im Zweifel ist es auch eher mehr als weniger was durchschnittlich aufgewendet wird.
Die Grundenergie, welche du bei der Kindererziehung brauchst kannst du dir durchaus auch durch feste Entwicklungen die ein Kind duchlaufen wird ausmalen, weil DU und deine FRAU die finanziellen und organisatorischen Rahmenbedingungen schaffen... Babyalter, Kindergartenalter, Schulalter, Teenageralter, etc. und auch hier: Im Zweifel brauchst du mehr Energie auf Grund von Krankheiten oder sonstigen Unvorhersehbarkeiten.

Das alles erfährt man doch nicht im Nachhinein, ihr seid doch nicht die ersten, die energetisch und finanziell ein oder mehrere Kinder großziehen mussten? Ich bin verblüfft, dass man das einem Erwachsenen Mann mit vier Kindern erklären muss, obwohl man angeblich keinen Sinn für Realität und Empathie hat... "Aber ich konnte doch nicht ahnen was da auf mich zu kommt"...
Unbekümmertheit schlägt früher oder später zurück.

Danke, mich wundert gar nichts mehr.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Was für ein ekelhafter Bespitzelungsstaat!

Alle Politiker auf ALG2 setzen und sich bewerben lassen.
In 4 Wochen sind 90% verhungert, weil sie NICHTS können.

Kein klar denkender Mensch wird diese Deppen einstellen.

Hier tritt eine tiefsitzende Menschenverachtung zu Tage, die schon an Faschismus grenzt: alle Jobsuchenden sind Verbrecher und haben keine Rechte.

Schickt sie nach Rußland, Irkutsk, linker Schneehaufen.
Dort können sie sich mit dem Gesinnungsgenossen Putin über die besten Ausspähmethoden trefflich unterhalten bei minus 50°C.


----------



## drakenbacken (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Bei allen Nachrichten zu den ständig intensiver werdenden Überwachungsmaßnahmen von Regierungen und Behörden sollten wir alle Eines nicht vergessen:

Wir leben in einer Demokratie, in einem Rechtsstaat, in dem die Menschenwürde und die Freiheit des Einzelnen unantastbar sind, in dem jedes Kind, jede Frau und jeder Mann ein Recht darauf haben, durch den Staat und seine Organe geschützt zu werden, unabhängig von sozialem Stand, ethnischer Herkunft oder Religion.

Und deshalb ist es auch völlig undenkbar, dass all diese rigiden Überwachungsmaßnahmen von Menschen vorgenommen wurden, die nur ihren Voyeurismus ausleben oder ihre Macht demonstrieren wollen. Diese Leute und Organisationen üerwachen nur deshalb jedes Detail unseres Lebens, weil sie uns schützen wollen - auch und ganz besonders vor uns selbst!

Überlegt euch also ganz genau, ob ihr wirklich Kritik an diesen Maßnahmen formulieren wollt - um eurer eigenen Sicherheit willen!


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



drakenbacken schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Demokratie, in einem Rechtsstaat, in dem die Menschenwürde und die Freiheit des Einzelnen unantastbar sind, in dem jedes Kind, jede Frau und jeder Mann ein Recht darauf haben, durch den Staat und seine Organe geschützt zu werden, unabhängig von sozialem Stand, ethnischer Herkunft oder Religion.
> 
> Überlegt euch also ganz genau, ob ihr wirklich Kritik an diesen Maßnahmen formulieren wollt - um eurer eigenen Sicherheit willen!


Was'n das für'n Schei. ?


----------



## Voodoo2 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



drakenbacken schrieb:


> Bei allen Nachrichten zu den ständig intensiver werdenden Überwachungsmaßnahmen von Regierungen und Behörden sollten wir alle Eines nicht vergessen:
> 
> Wir leben in einer Demokratie, in einem Rechtsstaat, in dem die Menschenwürde und die Freiheit des Einzelnen unantastbar sind, in dem jedes Kind, jede Frau und jeder Mann ein Recht darauf haben, durch den Staat und seine Organe geschützt zu werden, unabhängig von sozialem Stand, ethnischer Herkunft oder Religion.
> 
> ...





damit haste deine antwort 

Menschenwürde und die Freiheit des Einzelnen unantastbar sind



und genau so soll es auch bleiben ohne schnüffeleien 

weg mit der kontrolle


----------



## drakenbacken (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Vielleicht erstmal nachdenken. Vielleicht kommen Sie dann drauf...?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

@ *drakenbacken:*Hast Du irgendwas verpaßt in den letzten 50 Jahren?
Du schreibst hier einen Schwachsinn, daß es schon weh tut.
Schon mal was gehört von KGB, FBI, NSA, Stasi, Securitate und den anderen Bespitzelungsorganisationen?
Oder bist Du bei denen bezahlt angestellt?

Der rechtswidrige Post, den Du hier absonderst, läßt so etwas ganz stark vermuten.


----------



## drakenbacken (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> @ *drakenbacken:*Hast Du irgendwas verpaßt in den letzten 50 Jahren?
> Du schreibst hier einen Schwachsinn, daß es schon weh tut.
> Schon mal was gehört von KGB, FBI, NSA, Stasi, Securitate und den anderen Bespitzelungsorganisationen?
> Oder bist Du bei denen bezahlt angestellt?
> ...



Ich versuche gerne, Ihnen das Konzept meines Kommentars geistig näher zu bringen. Denn offensichtlich sind Sie ein sehr aufgeschlossener, freundlicher Mensch, der stets bemüht ist, die Dinge zu verstehen, bevor er mit wüsten Beleidigungen darauf antwortet. Und ich denke, die Tatsache, dass Sie so überaus nett zu mir sind und meine Argumente sachlich abwägen, führt dazu, dass ich Sie für einen extrem intelligenten und sympathischen Menschen halte!

Verstehen Sie, was ich geschrieben habe?


----------



## Yassen (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Also 
a) sollte man meiner Meinung nach das System eh grundlegend ändern
b) weiß wieder kaum einer was am tut wenn man seine Grundrechte verletzt sieht 
c) Soballd hier mal ein Mod hereinschaut. Das ist eine wichtige Disskusion aber im falschen Unterformrum wäre es möglich den Fred zu verschieben




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der rechtswidrige Post, den Du hier absonderst, läßt so etwas ganz stark vermuten.


 
Das disqualifiziert dich auf das das beste


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2013)

@frenZy & forrestgump:
Ich schlage vor, dass ihr eure Diskussion via PN vorführt. Zu den Fehlern eines bestimmten Lebensentwurfes lässt sich viel sagen; zur Situation von Großfamilien, insbesondere in Deutschland, sowie der Vorhersehbarkeit derselbigen während der Schaffung derselbigen, auch und zur Situation von Informatikern haben wir hier erst recht viele Aussagen im Angebot. Aber all das hat nicht mehr direkt etwas mit der Überwachung von HartzIVern zu tun. Eine Grundsicherung muss für alle da sein, egal ob sie ihre bewusst, unbewusst oder gar nicht selbst verschuldet haben. Jeder Mensch macht Fehler und nicht immer hat man die Möglichkeit, sie aus eigenen Kräften zu korrigieren.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Was glaubst du was passiert, wenn es diese Grundsicherung mal eben ohne diesen behoerdlichen Aufwand gibt?
> Ich weis selbst nicht was man aktuell alles dafuer machen muss.
> 
> ...
> ...



Erleben: Jede Menge Elend. An dem sie nichts ändern können. Das sie oftmals verstärken müssen. Während sie selbst sich mit fast noch mehr Bürokratie rumschlagen müssen, als die Hilfsbedürftigen. (einzige Methode herauszufinden, was man so alles machen muss, ist wohl, selbst HartzIV zu beantragen... . Mir für meinen Teil ist noch kein aufwendigerer behördlicher Prozess begegnet, als ALGII. (Steuererklärungen sind ein Witz dagegen, selbst als teil-Selbstständiger mit unregelmäßigem Haupteinkommen als Angestellter)
In sofern ist den Bearbeitern für ihr Verhalten nur zum Teil die Schuld zu geben (einige könnten sicherlich beiden Seiten das Leben einfacher machen...), ein großer Teil ist schlichtweg das überregulierte System, dass eben nicht darauf ausgelegt ist, effektive Hilfe zu leisten, sondern darauf, maximalen Druck aufzubauen und dabei auch ja keine Lücke zu übersehen. Selbst wenn das bedeutet, dass vielfach Menschen, bei denen eigentlich keine Lücke bestand, unter die Räder geraten.
Aber: Zu einer generellen Kritik am HartzIV-Apparat gehört das ganze schlichtweg dazu.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Der Kapitalismus ist nicht wirklich eine vernuenftige Form. Andere Systeme sind aber immer wieder gescheitert. Wohlstand bei so vielen Menschen gibt aber dem Kapitalismus durchaus recht.



Armut und Elend bei soviel mehr Menschen entzieht ihm jedes noch so kleine Bißchen Recht.



> Wenn das alles so eindeutig ist, soll ich mich jetzt gegen ein System stellen oder soll ich versuchen das ich so gut wie moeglich bis an mein Lebensende komme?
> Eine Systemaenderung deutschlandweit? Weis nicht wie gut sowas klappen wuerde, aber dafuer braeuchten wir erstmal andere Wahlergebnisse.



Und du bist offensichtlich nicht bereit, in diese Richtung mitzuwirken, solange das Ziel nicht fast erreicht ist.

In wie weit mit einer so denkenden Bevölkerung die Lösung von Problemen möglich ist, muss wohl nicht weiter erklärt werden...



> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, 10 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland, also ca 1/8 der Gesamtbevoelkerung, ueber den Daumen gepeilt auch 1/8 der Wahlberechtigen, schaffen es nicht ihre Beduerfnisse bei den Wahlen zu vertreten. Auch wir zu Hause sind nicht ganz einverstanden mit dem was hier in Deutschland so passiert. Wir gehen waehlen, setzten uns mit der Thematik auseinander. Wie viele machen das sonst noch? Aber hier jammern.



Mir fallen spontan zwei Parteien ein, die etwas an diesem Problem lösen wollen. Beide sind aus anderen Gründen imho unwählbar. Zu geringe demokratische Partizipation ist aber allgemein ein Problem in Deutschland, das schlägt sich natürlich auch hier nieder. Gerade die Parteien, die die Situation noch verschärfen wollen, gehören zu denen, die bei sinkender Wahlbeteiligung meist profitieren...




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich die fehlende Empathie? Sind es nicht eher die Sorgen um die eigene Existenz jedes Einzelnen die einen tagtaeglich beschaeftigen?
> Ich kann mir um mir vollkommen Fremde erst Gedanken machen, wenn es mir und meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld halbwegs gut geht.
> Ist so eine Denkensweise so verkehrt?



Diese Denkweise, so wie sie hier geschrieben wird, ist nicht verkehrt. Der Trick liegt aber in der Definition von "halbwegs gut". Die meisten Menschen setzen diese Schwelle so 10-20% über ihrem Mittel der letzten Jahre an, selbst wenn sie schon ein vielfaches derjenigen haben, um die es hier geht. Letzteres ist dann fehlende Empathie.




Trash123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Mache mich jetzt vllt. mit meiner Äußerung etwas unbeliebt, aber wer arbeiten gehen will findet auch meistens etwas (krankheits- oder altersbedingte Arbeitslose ausgeschlossen!).



Leute, die Aussagen zum drölfsten Mal wiederholen, gegen die schon Myriaden von Argumente vorgebracht wurden, machen sich immer unbeliebt. Eine Diskussion lebt davon, seinem Gesprächspartner zuzuhören. Wenn man hier wie du auftauchst, mit "ich hab recht und was du sagst, muss ich nicht mal lesen", macht man sich unbeliebt.

Und verletzt übrigens auch die Forenregeln, auch wenn eine strenge Durchsetzung von "erst lesen, dann posten" an dieser Stelle vielleicht überzogen wäre.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was'n das für'n Schei. ?



Entweder Ironie oder eine verdammt merkwürdige Meinung.
In ersterem Fall bitte ich den Autor, dies zu kennzeichnen. Das Thema hier ist zu brenzlig.
In letzterem Fall bitte ich alle anderen, vorsichtig zu antworten und Eskalationen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Voodoo2 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



drakenbacken schrieb:


> Vielleicht erstmal nachdenken. Vielleicht kommen Sie dann drauf...?


 

nachdenken 


Menschenwürde und die Freiheit des Einzelnen unantastbar sind


----------



## Palmdale (16. November 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leute, die Aussagen zum drölfsten Mal wiederholen, gegen die schon Myriaden von Argumente vorgebracht wurden, machen sich immer unbeliebt. Eine Diskussion lebt davon, seinem Gesprächspartner zuzuhören. Wenn man hier wie du auftauchst, mit "ich hab recht und was du sagst, muss ich nicht mal lesen", macht man sich unbeliebt.
> 
> Und verletzt übrigens auch die Forenregeln, auch wenn eine strenge Durchsetzung von "erst lesen, dann posten" an dieser Stelle vielleicht überzogen wäre.


 
Auch wenn ich jetzt einem Moderator widerspreche und wie zitiert zahlreiche Argumente evtl. vorgebracht wurden möchte ich dennoch darauf verweisen, dass die rein nüchternen Aussage "Wer arbeiten will und kann, findet zeitnah Arbeit!" in Deutschland weiterhin Bestand hat. 
Es ist lediglich die Frage nach dem Verdienst und der Tätigkeit offen, was auf einem anderen Blatt steht.



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> nachdenken
> 
> 
> Menschenwürde und die Freiheit des Einzelnen unantastbar sind



Nicht ganz korrekt. Die Freiheit ist sehr wohl antastbar, entweder per Gesetz und Gerichtsbarkeit sowie durch die Freiheiten Anderer (wo dann die eigene endet)

Als Ergänzung für Interessierte:

ich habe in diesem Thread zahlreiche (teilweise katastrophal subjektive) Meinungen über die "ominöse" Statistik der Bundesagentur für Arbeit gelesen. Eins vorweg, sie ist korrekt und kraft Gesetz so festgelegt. Sie enthält - sofern man mehr als nur den Klapptext lesen würde - alle relevanten Daten, die hier gerne durcheinander geworfen werden. Die Hauptunterscheidung erfolgt nach Gesetz, also im Bereich der Versicherungsleistung (Sozialgesetzbuch III) oder der Grundsicherung (Sozialgesetzbuch II). Auch die Unterbeschäftigung wird sehr häufig kritisiert und die wenigsten wissen, dass diese Zahl die beschworene Dunkelziffer ist: dort werden zusätzlich zu den registrierten Arbeitslosen auch die Personen erfasst, die nicht als arbeitslos im Sinne des Sozialgesetzbuches (SGB) gelten, weil sie Teilnehmer an einer Maßnahme der Arbeitsförderung oder kurzfristig erkrankt sind.

Ein paar Links hierzu:
- Offizielle Statistik-Hauptseite der Bundesagentur für Arbeit
Statistik - www.arbeitsagentur.de 

- Für den Interessierten Leser zum Thema "Verweildauer von Leistungsberechtigten in der Grundsicherung"
http://statistik.arbeitsagentur.de/...n-der-Grundsicherung-fuer-Arbeitssuchende.pdf

Bei Fragen einfach melden, gerne auch per PN


----------



## Verminaard (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Zumindest ich erwarte kein Utopia. Aber warum nicht danach streben? Wie wäre es, wenn du aufhörst egoistisch zu handeln und dich statt dessen um die Gemeinschaft etwas kümmerst? Könnte helfen bei der Sicht aufs Leben.



Du schlaegst mir vor weniger egoistisch zu sein?
Wir kennen unser beider Situationen.
Ich fasse nochmal zusammen:
Meine Frau und ich gehen beide Vollzeit arbeiten, sehen uns teilweise tagelang nicht. Selbst wenn ich nicht auswaerts arbeiten bin, sehen wir uns morgens um 5:40 vielleicht 10 Minuten, die ich mit anziehen verbringe und sie mit ihrer alltaeglichen Morgentoilette. Der naechste Kontakt ist dann fruehestens zwischen 18:15 und mhh je nach dem wann man aus dem Betrieb kommt (gilt fuer meine Frau).
Wir haben uns bisher gegen Kinder entschieden, obwohl ein Kinderwunsch mehr als vorhanden ist. Wie wir es drehen und wenden, wir kommen in unserer Situation auf keinen finanziellen gruenen Nenner, ohne Hilfe von ausserhalb und ohne das beide Elternteile zeitnah nach der Geburt wieder voll arbeiten gehen.
Die Hoffnung habe ich nicht aufgegeben, das sich die Situation aendert, bevor unsere biologischen Uhren abgelaufen sind.
Nein ich will nicht unbedingt auf die Allgemeinheit angewiesen sein, wenn ich/wir es nicht schaffen eine komplette Familie ohne große Abzuege durchs Leben zu bringen, verzichten wir halt darauf.
Wir sind beide mit in den hoechsten Lohnsteuerklassen, klar, zahlen wir da nicht so extrem viel ein, aufgrund unseres nicht so extremen Einkommens, aber das macht sich enorm bei Ueberstunden usw. bemerkbar. Wir sind (noch) Nettozahler der Sozialsysteme. 

Deine Situation?


frEnzy schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, meinen Kindern geht es gut. Ich finde es daneben, was du   hier äußerst. Ich finde, du hast eine sehr schräge und unnatürliche   Sichtweise aufs Kinderkriegen. Die Kinder waren alle vier Wunschkinder   und es gibt nichts tolleres für mich, als sie aufwachsen zu sehen, mit   ihnen und meiner Frau Zeit zu verbringen. Das ist ein Lebenstraum von   mir, der sich übrigens erst mit der Zeit entwickelt hat. Es fing mit   einem an, dann war klar, dass das erste nicht alleine bleiben soll, dann   war es so schön, dass auch noch Nummer 3 und 4 gefolgt sind. Willst du   mir vorschreiben, ob ich das "darf"?



Du lebst deinen Traum einer groesseren Familie, egal ob die sie ernaehern kannst oder nicht. Das man Kosten durchaus im Vorfeld abschaetzen kann, ist nicht wirklich ein Geheimniss.

Du nennst mich einen Egoisten?
Aktuell bin ich mit einer der dich und deine Familie mitbezahlt, damit dein Genpool erhalten bleibt. 
Nochmal die Frage: du nennst mich einen Egoisten?
Bin gerade nur, wo mir das Alles so durch den Kopf geht, etwas mhh, kann dieses Gefuehl gar nicht richtig beschreiben... vielleicht faellt mir irgendwann der richtige Ausdruck dafuer ein.
Ich ein Egoist, diese Aussage von dir....

*ruyven_macaran*: ich mag dich jetzt nicht zitieren, moechte trotzdem was zu dem ein oder anderen Punkt schreiben.
Sachbearbeiter: bin ich mit dir einer Meinung, was mich aufregt ist das auf dieses Personal eingehackt wird. Immer und immer wieder. Ohne auch nur den geringsten Versuch zu machen sich in deren Situation hineinzuversetzen.
Man verlangt permanente zuvorkommende Freundlichkeit, egal wie diesem Personal, von welcher Seite auch Steine in den Weg gelegt werden.

Kapitalismus: auch hier, deine Meinung, trotzdem wird uns hier vorgegaukelt das wir die Wahl haetten. Auf der anderen Seite, welches System das die Menschheit bisher probiert hatte, ist besser? Ich weis es nicht.

Ich gehe zumindest waehlen. Ich setzte mich mit den Parteien und deren Programmen auseinander.
Was ich (noch) nicht gemacht habe, ist auf Demonstrationen mitzuwirken.
Was ich durchaus immer wieder mache, an Petitionen teilzunehmen.
Ist nicht viel, aber etwas. Vielleicht geht es mir auch zu gut, weis ich nicht.

Empathie: ja muss ich gestehen das ich nicht allzugroßzuegig war in letzter Zeit.
Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, da habe ich regelmaessig, vor allem Obdachlosen Geld zugesteckt. War nicht wenig, waren selten Muenzen, oft Scheine. Ich hab mich mit Menschenm, die dieses Schicksal erlitten haben auch sonst beschaeftigt, war in einem Sportprogramm mit ihnen, um Ihnen wenigstens ein Zugehoerigkeitsgefuehl, wenn auch nur fuer eine Zeit zu vermitteln. Leider bekommt man auch mit was denn mit diesen Geldspenden passiert.
Nach reiflicher Ueberlegung, beschloss ich nicht weniger großzuegig zu sein, sondern anders.
Auf Fragen ob man mal ne Mark haette, habe ich stets angeboten mit der betreffenden Person Essen zu gehen und fuer die Kosten aufzukommen.
Du darfst genau kein Mal raten wieviel das angenommen haben. Aber beschimpft wurde ich. 
Was glaubst du wie motivierend ist das, weiterzumachen?
Es gibt noch einige andere Beispiele, wuerde jetzt aber ausufern.


----------



## frEnzy (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ok, ich sehe ein, dass wir da einfach zwei verschiedene Sichtweisen haben und die wohl nicht auf einen Nenner kommen werden. Muss ich akzeptieren. Und, auch wenn das so klang (etwas ungünstig formuliert, gebe ich zu), meinte ich eigentlich nicht dich persönlich mit dem Egoisten sondern die Gesellschaft allgemein. Bevor ich hier in der Diskussion wieder zur Topic zurück kehren werde (@*ruyven_macaran*: Ich komme gleich zum Schluss ) hätte ich noch zwei Denkanstöße, die dir vielleicht meine Position etwas verständlicher machen:

1. Du und deine Frau arbeitet vollzeit, habt ein ziemlich gutes Einkommen (denke ich wegen der Steuerklasse) und trotzdem meint ihr auf "sogar nur" ein Kind verzichten zu müssen, weil das Geld nicht reicht? Und du findest das System in Ordnung?
2. Du sagst, dass du mich gerade mit finanzierst. Stimmt. Danke!  Dafür finanzieren später meine Kinder deine Rente, während du (womöglich dann noch immer Kinderlos) dazu nichts beiträgst. Fair, oder?

*Und jetzt endlich wieder zur Topic:* Ich fasse die Fakten noch mal zusammen:

- Es gibt die Idee alle Harz4 Empfänger zu überwachen, um ein paar schwarze Schaafe unter ihnen heraus zu filtern, die heimlich im großen Stil bei Ebay Geschäfte machen.
- Dafür sollen/müssen die im Grundgesetz und an verschiedenen anderen Stellen garantierten, bedingungslosen Grundrechte dieser großen Gruppe von Mitbürger beschnitten bzw. ganz außer Kraft gesetzt werden.

Das soll ok und angemessen sein? Ich habe noch nicht die Verhältnismäßigkeit verstanden. Geht es ums Geld? Dann sollten sie lieber am anderen Ende der Gesellschaft fischen gehen. Da gibt es im Gegensatz zu den Hartz4lern viele Milliarden zu holen. Da könnte ich immerhin den finanziellen Aufwand nachvollziehen. Geht es um Unterdrückung? Das will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf, warum man da so viel investiert und riskiert. Geht es um das heimliche Einführen von Überwachungsmöglichkeiten generell? Auch hier wundert mich das vorgehen. Unsere Kommunikation kann doch eh schon komplett überwacht werden (durch umgedeutete Gesetze und freigelassene Geheimdienste). Wozu dann jetzt dieser Schritt in die Öffentlichkeit? Es bleibt mir ein Rätsel...


----------



## Verminaard (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



frEnzy schrieb:


> 1. Du und deine Frau arbeitet vollzeit, habt ein ziemlich gutes Einkommen (denke ich wegen der Steuerklasse) und trotzdem meint ihr auf "sogar nur" ein Kind verzichten zu müssen, weil das Geld nicht reicht? Und du findest das System in Ordnung?


 Ich habe lediglich behauptet das wir uns einen gewissen Wohlstand leisten koennen, weil wir beide Vollzeit und teilweise darueber hinaus arbeiten.
Und ich habe auch mehrmals angemerkt, wenn ein Verdienst ausfaellt, waere das nicht mehr moeglich und dann waere ein Einkommen fuer eine Familie nicht ausreichend, sonst waer das schon laengst passiert.
Ich weis nicht was deine Definition von gutem Einkommen ist.



frEnzy schrieb:


> 2. Du sagst, dass du mich gerade mit finanzierst. Stimmt. Danke!  Dafür finanzieren später meine Kinder deine Rente, während du (womöglich dann noch immer Kinderlos) dazu nichts beiträgst. Fair, oder?


 Ich hab hier schon mehrmals gelesen das es jetzt aktuell 800000 freie Stellen gibt und auf diese 800000 fallen mhh 10000000 Arbeitslose bzw Aufstocker?
Mag sein das ich hier was durcheinander geschmissen habe.
Was genau gibt dir jetzt die Gewissheit zu sagen, das deine Kinder irgendwann mal fuer meine Rente sorgen werden? Du weist jetzt schon wie die Situation in 25-35 Jahren sein wird?


Ich hab mir den Artikel nochmal durchgelesen.
Ich kann nicht klar feststellen wo jetzt Grundrechte beschnitten werden sollen.


Spoiler






> Dort ist eine Fahndungssoftware namens XSpider bereits vorhanden. Diese  sucht gezielt nach gewerblichen Anbietern und gleicht die gesammelten  Daten mit deren Umsatzsteuer-Angaben ab, um schwarzen Schafen auf die  Schliche zu kommen. Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit wünscht sich eine  Anbindung an die Datenbanken der Jobcenter und einen automatischen  Abgleich.





Nach gewerblichen Anbietern kann jeder suchen. Gehts um den automatischen Datenabgleich?
Das man seine finanziellen Verhaeltnisse bei einem ALG2 Antrag komplett offenlegen muss, ist glaube ich (das weis ich an dieser Stelle nicht genau) sowieso notwendig. 
Das es immer wieder Leute gibt, die irgendwas verstecken wollen, ist auch klar.

Natuerlich wird hier vielleicht anderen, drastischeren Mitteln womoeglich Tuer und Tor geoeffnet.

Es geht aber noch immer um die, die das Sytem ausnutzen und Leistungen unrechtmaessig erhalten.
Es geht um die, weswegen so viele in Misskredit geraten, um die kleine Gruppe, die meint sich ueber die Regeln hinwegsetzten zu koennen.
Liegt es nicht dann speziell im Interesse der ALG2 Bezieher, genau diese Gruppe auszumerzen? Um eben vielleicht auch mal in einem anderen Licht in der Oeffentlichkeit zu stehen.
Es wird doch immer kritisiert, das es unberechtigte Vorurteile gibt.

Und es muessen sowieso so viele Baustellen mal bedient werden.
Die enorme Geldverschwendung eindaemmen. Wuerd vielleicht Vielen dadurch besser gehen.
Kirchensubventionen z.b. ein absolutes Tabuthema. Wuerde wieviel im Jahr sparen? ~50 Milliarden?
Unsinnige Subventionen ersatzlos streichen, es Steuersuendern erschweren, Steuerverschwendung an sich eindaemmen.
Ich bin auch stark dafuer, das es nur eine Rentenkasse gibt, wo jeder, wirklich jeder einzahlen muss. Es kann nicht sein das sich in diesem System 2 Gruppen komplett rausnehmen, Aerzte und Anwaelte, und ihr eigenes Ding machen.
Es gibt so viel zu tun.

Was haben wir als Erstschritt am 22.09 erlebt? Eine Wiederwahl unserer allseits geliebten Kanzlerin. Mit dem besten Wahlergebniss ueberhaupt.
Was soll der Schei**? Jetzt bekommen wir ja eine tolle Konstellation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nach gewerblichen Anbietern kann jeder suchen. Gehts um den automatischen Datenabgleich?
> Das man seine finanziellen Verhaeltnisse bei einem ALG2 Antrag komplett offenlegen muss, ist glaube ich (das weis ich an dieser Stelle nicht genau) sowieso notwendig.



Dem ist so. Und das Jobcenter kann darüber hinaus jederzeit erneute Einsicht verlangen.
Deswegen ist es auch etwas fragwürdig, was man denn mit den neuen Methoden herausfinden will. Bereits mit den heutigen kann man sämtliche Einnahmen auf dem Konto der Bedürftigen prüfen - inklusive derjenigen aus eBay-Verkäufen.
Was darüber hinaus bereits gibt:
Einen automatischen Datenabgleich mit dem Finanzamt. DEN will man also nicht neu einführen. So, wie ich zwischen den Zeilen lese, will man direkten Zugriff auf die Daten dieser Schnüffelsoftware. Also die einzelnen Verkäufe, etc. - Informationen, die das Finanzamt selbst nicht direkt auswertet, sondern nur aufaddiert.

Nutzen: Fragwüridg
Spionage: 100%



> Es geht aber noch immer um die, die das Sytem ausnutzen und Leistungen unrechtmaessig erhalten.



Ich glaube mich zu wiederholen. Aber offensichtlich muss man das:
*Es geht um alle*

Die Pläne werden nicht nur auf Leute angewandt, die das System ausnutzen, sondern auf alle. Bei jedem einzelnen werden die Grundrechte deutlich eingeschränkt - und da ist dann sehr wohl die Frage erlaubt, ob dies verhältnismäßig ist und dadurch effektiv eine große Anzahl an Missetätern gefasst wird, gegen die man derzeit (s.o.) keine Chance hat.



> Liegt es nicht dann speziell im Interesse der ALG2 Bezieher, genau diese Gruppe auszumerzen? Um eben vielleicht auch mal in einem anderen Licht in der Oeffentlichkeit zu stehen.



Ich wiederhole mich nochmal: So lange 1-2 Leute aus dieser Gruppe übrig bleiben, werden die Boulevardmedien weiter ihren Stuss verbreiten. Um im angemessenen Licht zu erscheinen, müsste man die Medien ändern - nicht die mehrheitlich vollkommen akzeptable Gemeinschaft der Hilfsbedürftigen, da gibt es einfach nur wenig zu machen und das würde inakzeptabel drastische Mittel erfordern. (Um mir ein paar Punkte Goodwin gutzuschreiben: Der Gestapo sind mehr Gesuchte durch die Lappen gegangen, als akzeptabel wären, wenn die BILD keinen Anlass für HartzIV-Hetze mehr finden soll)


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



drakenbacken schrieb:


> Verstehen Sie, was ich geschrieben habe?


 Ich habe sehr gut zwischen den Zeilen gelesen.
Die daraus ersichtliche Meinung, ist die, daß man die Bespitzelung von Menschen befürwortet, egal um welchen Preis.
Und die rechtswidrige Grundhaltung der Behörden und auch der so denkenden Menschen liegt ganz klar im Datenschutzgesetz begründet.

Wer Deine Meinung durchsetzt, handelt rechtswidrig.

Die Behörden (auch wenn sie Agentur heißen) können heute schon einen Menschen bis auf die Knochen durchleuchten, wenn er ALG 2 erhält.
Man muß seine gesamten Besitztümer dem Amt offen legen.
Die AA kann jederzeit Kontoauszüge wegen irgendwas verlangen und man muß sie vorlegen, aber fortlaufend, bitte.

Nicht jeder, der ALG 2 erhält, ist ein Betrüger oder Schmarotzer.
Die gibt es sicher auch, aber das ist eine verschwindende Minderheit.

Und schon die Denkweise der Ämter in diesem Fall ist absolut menschenverachtend.
Man stellt alle unter Generalverdacht.
Dann soll noch eine Spionagesoftware eingesetzt werden - wo sind wir hier eigentlich?
Gegen diese kriminellen Machenschaften müssen wir uns wehren!



> Es sind aber nicht nur direkte Empfänger von staatlichen Leistungen betroffen, sondern auch deren Angehörige.


Das hieß früher Sippenhaft - welch ekelhafte Denkweise.

Mal anders herum: wißt Ihr wie hoch der *tatsächliche *Vermittlungsgrad der AA ist?
Ja, den kann man sich an vier Fingern abzählen.

Und diese Dilettanten (so nennt man jemanden, der keine Ahnung von seinem Job hat) wollen Spionage betreiben?

Ansonsten siehe *ruyven_macaran* (ausgezeichneter Kommentar).


----------



## Lotto (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Also diejenigen hier die nichts dagegen haben, haben wahrscheinlich bei H4-Empfängern diejenigen im Kopf die seit ihrer Jugend rumgammeln, nie gearbeitet haben, auf Staatskosten leben und auch keinen Bock auf Arbeit haben.
Das ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil der H4ler.
Der größere hat sein Leben lang gearbeitet, teilweise dann 30-40 Jahre. Diese Leute haben ihr Leben lang in die Sozialkassen eingezahlt (!). Nun sind sie diejenigen die auf die Gelder angewiesen sind, und da haben sie auch ohne irgendwelche Schikane alles Recht der Welt zu.

Stellt euch mal vor ihr bezahlt jedes Jahr 1000 Euro für eure Autoversicherung, Jahr für Jahr, Jahrzehnte lang. Dann baut ihr plötzlich nen Unfall und die Versicherung sagt: "Ja sorry aber das bezahlen wir nur wenn sie ab sofort nur noch nen Fiat Panda Baujahr 98 fahren, außerdem müssen sie ein Fahrtenbuch führen, dass sie uns bitte vorlegen (mit Begründung warum diese Fahrten nun notwenig waren) ...". Mal ehrlich wer bitte schön würde sich da nicht verarscht vorkommen, bzw. wer würde solch ein Versicherung bezahlen wenn die Praktiken bekannt sind? Eben, keiner!

Es ist sowieso ein Unding. Derjeniger der sein Geld jeden Monat mit beiden Händen verteilt, oft in Urlaub fährt, häufig ein neues Auto kauft, alle 6 Monate das neuste Smartphone, neuen Rechner, etc., der also nichts spart, der bekommt die volle Unterstützung wenn er mal arbeitslos wird.
Derjenige aber der spart für sein Alter und deswegen auf vieles verzichtet, darf erstmal seine Ersparnisse aufbrauchen, bevor der Staat einspringt.
Also selbst wenn die Person, die nicht sparsam lebt, Millionen verdient und verprasst, bekommt diese mehr Unterstützung als jemand der diszipliniert jeden Monat über Jahrzehnte seine 200-300 Euro anspart. Und um noch eins drauf zu setzen: hat man Wohneigentum muss man dieses für nen Schleuderpreis erst verkaufen und sich dann ne Mietwohnung suchen, die dann erst der Staat bezahlt. Hier wird die Menschenwürde mit Füssen getreten, das System ist so abartig.

Jeder der da noch Beifall klatscht wünsche ich nicht in so eine Situation zu kommen. Ich selbst wars bisher zum Glück nicht, musste mich aber wegen der Rentenversicherung zwischen Studium und Job mal nen Monat vorübergehend arbeitlos melden (es ging also noch nichtmal um Inanspruchnahme irgendwelcher Gelder). Auf dem Amt wurde man behandelt wie der letzte Abschaum, wie ein Wurm der angekrochen kommt und glücklich sein darf das die Sachbearbeiterin überhaupt mit einem spricht. Da wundert mich dann ehrlich gar nicht mehr, wenn man in Zeitungen liest das mal wieder einem beim Amt die Sicherung durchgebrannt ist.


----------



## Ifosil (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das hieß früher Sippenhaft - welch ekelhafte Denkweise.


 
Die Sippenhafts gibt es jetzt schon bei Arbeitslosen. Wenn man in einer Familie lebt und der Vater oder Mutter um 30, 60 oder 90 % Sanktioniert wird, geht das Amt davon aus, dass dies nur den Vater oder Mutter treffen würde. Aber auch der Ehepartner und Kinder leiden darunter, denn weniger Geld betrifft die gesamte Familie. Es ist doch idiotisch zu glauben, das die Familie den genauen Anteil der Sanktion beim Vater oder Mutter einspart. Die Machenschaften der Politik und der BA sind eigentlich Grundgesetzwidrig und damit kriminell.

Egal warum Sanktioniert wurde, berechtigt oder nicht. Es ist Sippenhaft. Jeder von uns kann Arbeitslos werden und einigen hier im Forum wünsche ich es sogar, damit sie mal von ihrem Elfenbeinturm runter kommen.


----------



## Palmdale (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Könnten wir bitte davon Abstand nehmen, die Bundesagentur für Arbeit und Jobcenter wie es einen passt zusammen zu würfeln?

Es gibt die Versicherungsleistung Arbeitslosengeld, finanziert durch die geleisteten Beträge in der Sozialversicherung. Angelegt im Sozialgesetzbuch III, ausgeführt und übertragen an die 154 Agenturen für Arbeit in Deutschland sowie deren Dienststellen.

Und dann gibts noch das Arbeitslosengeld 2 (umgangssprachlich auch gerne Hartz 4 genannt, da es sich um das vierte Hartz-Gesetz handelt), steuerfinanziert über den Bundeshaushalt, ergänzt um Sozialleistungen der Kommune, betreut und durchgeführt entweder durch die regionalen Jobcenter (Kooperationen mit Agentur für Arbeit und jeweiliger Kommune) sowie zugelassene, kommunale Träger (quasi die Stadt/Gemeinde in Eigenregie), angedockt und ausgeführt im Sozialgesetzbuch II. 

Darüber hinaus möchte ich anmerken, dass die Sozialgesetze nicht verfassungswidrig sind, auch wenn es dem Stammtischgelaber widersprechen mag. Des weitern ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass Sanktionen Einbußen bedeuten, denn das geht schon allein dem Wortlaut nach daraus hervor. Die zweite Frage sollte man aber auch stellen, WARUM es zu einer Sanktionierung gekommen ist. Doch das ist nicht so populär. Wie ich einige Beiträge vorher bereits zitierte, sind 2012 über 1 Mio Sanktionen allein aus Nichterscheinen zum Termin ohne wichtigen Grund und Ablehnung zumutbarer Arbeit entstanden. Tut mir leid, da hab ich in diesen Fällen kein Verständnis für.


----------



## highspeedpingu (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



> Egal warum Sanktioniert wurde, berechtigt oder nicht. Es ist Sippenhaft.  Jeder von uns kann Arbeitslos werden und *einigen hier im Forum wünsche  ich es sogar, damit sie mal von ihrem Elfenbeinturm runter kommen.                         *


 Wo er recht hat, hat er recht


----------



## Ifosil (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Die Sozialgesetze sind nicht alle Gesetzeswidrig, aber die Sanktionspraktiken ja. Und zum Thema unzumutbare Arbeit, auch dies ist eine Form von Zwangsarbeit wenn man es genau nimmt. Im Grundgesetz steht, dass kein Mensch gegen seinen Willen zur Arbeit gezwungen werden darf. Auch vermerkt ist der Verbot von Gewaltanwendung oder Entziehung des Existenzminimums.

Wie gesagt, nimmt man es wirklich genau und die Grundgesetze werden wirklich respektiert, ist unser Sozialsystem, zu mindestens wenn es um Arbeitslose geht, Verfassungswidrig.

Ich möchte hier nicht Werten, doch leider habe ich das Gefühl, das Arbeitslose nicht die vollen Grundrechte eines Bürgers der BRD haben. Unser Grundgesetz verbietet so Praktiken nun mal, das wurde so entschieden und daran sollten sich alle halten. Auch staatliche Organe, denn was sagt man immer? "Einem Staat sollte man grundsätzlich misstrauen."

Auf der anderen Seite versteh ich natürlich den Frust der arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Aber der Frust geht in die völlig falsche Richtung. Wir arbeiten lange und oftmals in scheiß Jobs, haben kaum Freizeit. Doch das ist die Schuld unserer Arbeitswelt. Und die Arbeitslosen dienen uns als Sündenböcke. So einfach ist es.


----------



## Palmdale (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Die Sozialgesetze sind nicht alle Gesetzeswidrig, aber die Sanktionspraktiken ja. Und zum Thema unzumutbare Arbeit, auch dies ist eine Form von Zwangsarbeit wenn man es genau nimmt. Im Grundgesetz steht, dass kein Mensch gegen seinen Willen zur Arbeit gezwungen werden darf. Auch vermerkt ist der Verbot von Gewaltanwendung oder Entziehung des Existenzminimums.
> 
> Wie gesagt, nimmt man es wirklich genau und die Grundgesetze werden wirklich respektiert, ist unser Sozialsystem, zu mindestens wenn es um Arbeitslose geht, Verfassungswidrig.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube Du interpretierst hier etwas falsch. Sicherlich kann keiner zur Arbeit gezwungen werden, dann erhält er aber entweder auf der einen Seite kein Arbeitslosengeld, da er sich "versicherungswidrig" verhält (denn Punkt 1 auf dem Antrag lautet "Ich bin bereit, alles zu tun, um die Arbeitslosigkeit zu beenden") bzw. andererseits kein AlgII (Ausnahmen nach §10 Nichtaktivierung bzw. Einzelfälle wie immer ausgenommen). Man muss es schließlich nicht beantragen, doch wenn, dann nach den SGB III Spielregeln. Ähnlich im SGBII, keiner ist verpflichtet, AlgII zu beantragen, aber wenn, dann bitte auch hier an die Spielregeln halten. Das Grundgesetz bringt Dich hier nicht weiter und ist in deiner Argumentationskette mit der Beschneidung von Grundrechten völliger Quark, denn die Sanktionsvorschriften stehen IN den Sozialgesetzen > im SGB III ab §159ff, im SGBII hab ichs grad nicht parat. Wer Sozialleistungen bzw. Versicherungsleistungen bezieht, sollte auch ein Interesse daran haben, den Bezug so kurz wie möglich zu halten; davon unberührt natürlich die Einschränkung, dass er das auch leisten kann und in jedem Einzelfall abgewogen werden muss.


----------



## Schinken (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus möchte ich anmerken, dass die Sozialgesetze nicht  verfassungswidrig sind, auch wenn es dem Stammtischgelaber widersprechen  mag.


Na das ist aber diskutabel. Immerhin ist die Würde des Menschen sehr wohl Interpretationsgegenstand. (Wobei man natürlich sagen könnte ohne Verfassung keine verfassungswidrigkeit )



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du interpretierst hier etwas falsch.  Sicherlich kann keiner zur Arbeit gezwungen werden, dann erhält er aber  entweder auf der einen Seite kein Arbeitslosengeld, da er sich  "versicherungswidrig" verhält (denn Punkt 1 auf dem Antrag lautet "Ich  bin bereit, alles zu tun, um die Arbeitslosigkeit zu beenden") bzw.  andererseits kein AlgII (Ausnahmen nach §10 Nichtaktivierung bzw.  Einzelfälle wie immer ausgenommen). Man muss es schließlich nicht  beantragen, doch wenn, dann nach den SGB III Spielregeln. Ähnlich im  SGBII, keiner ist verpflichtet, AlgII zu beantragen, aber wenn, dann  bitte auch hier an die Spielregeln halten. Das Grundgesetz bringt Dich  hier nicht weiter und ist in deiner Argumentationskette mit der  Beschneidung von Grundrechten völliger Quark, denn die  Sanktionsvorschriften stehen IN den Sozialgesetzen > im SGB III ab  §159ff, im SGBII hab ichs grad nicht parat. Wer Sozialleistungen bzw.  Versicherungsleistungen bezieht, sollte auch ein Interesse daran haben,  den Bezug so kurz wie möglich zu halten; davon unberührt natürlich die  Einschränkung, dass er das auch leisten kann und in jedem Einzelfall  abgewogen werden muss.



Gesetze können durchaus Grundgesetzwidrig sein, frag mal den BGH : Aber heeey, man muss ja kein ALGII beantragen, der Vermieter und die nette Frau an der Supermarktkasse wollen zum Glück nie Geld haben. Das wär nämlich blöd, dann hätte man ja nur die Scheinwahl ob man beantragt oder nicht, denn wenn man es nicht täte würde man ja verhungern und/oder sein Zuhause verlieren. Na, wie gesagt, ein Glück wollen die alle kein Geld...


----------



## Ifosil (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du interpretierst hier etwas falsch. Sicherlich kann keiner zur Arbeit gezwungen werden, dann erhält er aber entweder auf der einen Seite kein Arbeitslosengeld, da er sich "versicherungswidrig" verhält (denn Punkt 1 auf dem Antrag lautet "Ich bin bereit, alles zu tun, um die Arbeitslosigkeit zu beenden") bzw. andererseits kein AlgII (Ausnahmen nach §10 Nichtaktivierung bzw. Einzelfälle wie immer ausgenommen). Man muss es schließlich nicht beantragen, doch wenn, dann nach den SGB III Spielregeln. Ähnlich im SGBII, keiner ist verpflichtet, AlgII zu beantragen, aber wenn, dann bitte auch hier an die Spielregeln halten. Das Grundgesetz bringt Dich hier nicht weiter und ist in deiner Argumentationskette mit der Beschneidung von Grundrechten völliger Quark, denn die Sanktionsvorschriften stehen IN den Sozialgesetzen > im SGB III ab §159ff, im SGBII hab ichs grad nicht parat. Wer Sozialleistungen bzw. Versicherungsleistungen bezieht, sollte auch ein Interesse daran haben, den Bezug so kurz wie möglich zu halten; davon unberührt natürlich die Einschränkung, dass er das auch leisten kann und in jedem Einzelfall abgewogen werden muss.


 

Ich schrieb ja auch "wenn man es genau nimmt", ich sehe ein, dass man das nicht immer machen kann. Aber Sanktionen halte ich für Unnötig, es verhält sich hier ähnlich wie in einer Verhandlung, wo eine andere Person mit dir Verhandelt, aber eine Pistole auf dich gerichtet hat. Dort ist kein gemeinsamer Nenner zu finden. Der Umgang gegenüber Arbeitslosen seitens des Jobcenters muss besser werden. Viele erscheinen nicht zu Terminen, weil sie schlichtweg Angst haben. Habe da schon so einige Erfahrungen gesammelt, als ich ohne Job war. Hatte mal von einem gehört der war Ingenieur und wurde Sanktioniert, weil er eine Stelle bei irgendeiner Zeitarbeitsfirma nicht annehmen wollte. Diese Tätigkeit war wohl irgendwas im Bereich der Gebäudereinigung.


----------



## Palmdale (17. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Schinken schrieb:


> Na das ist aber diskutabel. Immerhin ist die Würde des Menschen sehr wohl Interpretationsgegenstand. (Wobei man natürlich sagen könnte ohne Verfassung keine verfassungswidrigkeit )
> 
> Gesetze können durchaus Grundgesetzwidrig sein, frag mal den BGH : Aber heeey, man muss ja kein ALGII beantragen, der Vermieter und die nette Frau an der Supermarktkasse wollen zum Glück nie Geld haben. Das wär nämlich blöd, dann hätte man ja nur die Scheinwahl ob man beantragt oder nicht, denn wenn man es nicht täte würde man ja verhungern und/oder sein Zuhause verlieren. Na, wie gesagt, ein Glück wollen die alle kein Geld...


 
Die Verfassungskonformität entscheidet nicht der BGH, sondern das Bundesverfassungsgericht in Karlsruhe. Wenn SGB II und III verfassungswidrig wären, hätte man das schon längst geklärt (bei knapp 8 Jahren).



Ifosil schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja auch "wenn man es genau nimmt", ich sehe ein, dass man das nicht immer machen kann. Aber Sanktionen halte ich für Unnötig, es verhält sich hier ähnlich wie in einer Verhandlung, wo eine andere Person mit dir Verhandelt, aber eine Pistole auf dich gerichtet hat. Dort ist kein gemeinsamer Nenner zu finden. Der Umgang gegenüber Arbeitslosen seitens des Jobcenters muss besser werden. Viele erscheinen nicht zu Terminen, weil sie schlichtweg Angst haben. Habe da schon so einige Erfahrungen gesammelt, als ich ohne Job war. Hatte mal von einem gehört der war Ingenieur und wurde Sanktioniert, weil er eine Stelle bei irgendeiner Zeitarbeitsfirma nicht annehmen wollte. Diese Tätigkeit war wohl irgendwas im Bereich der Gebäudereinigung.


 
Jein. Sanktionen sind nötig, aber jede Sanktion enthält den Passus "Hat die Arbeitnehmerin oder der Arbeitnehmer sich versicherungswidrig verhalten, ohne dafür einen wichtigen Grund zu haben, ruht der Anspruch für die Dauer einer Sperrzeit. Versicherungswidriges Verhalten liegt vor, wenn...". Entsprechend bietet sich hier genug Spielraum, um dem Einzelfall gerecht zu werden. Den Umgang mit Kunden des Jobcenters kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber Angst braucht keiner haben, um zu einem Termin zu erscheinen. Es wird eher umgekehrt sein, dass teilweise Mitarbeiter Angst vor Kunden haben (siehe Vorfall in Neuss). 
Deinem Beispiel mit dem Ingenier, ja, das kann sein. Das Gesetz enthält keinen Berufsschutz und bedingt Zumutbarkeit einer Arbeit nach nur zwei Dingen. Verdienst und Zeitbedarf, diese zu erreichen. Wäre die Stelle in der Gebäudereinigung mit Mindestlohn von 9€ bei diesem vor Ort, bei 39h/Woche entsprechend 1521€ brutto grundsätzlich zumutbar, sofern diese 1521€ mind. 80% (in den ersten 3 Monaten der Arbeitslosigkeit mit Anspruch auf Arbeitslosengeld) des Kunden-Bemessungsentgelts (also das von der Agentur errechnete zugrunde liegende Brutto für den Arbeitslosengeldsatz) beträgt. Bei einem Jobcenter-Kunden gehe ich davon aus, dass grundsätzlich alles angenommen werden müsste, um jedwede Reduzierung der Hilfebedürftigkeit zu erreichen (kann ich aber nicht genau sagen).

Grundsätzlich gehe ich davon aus, dass jeder aktiv daran mitarbeitet, seine Situation zu verbessern. Du kannst mir glauben, dass ist nicht bei allen der Fall und ist - wie schon häufig von mir angemerkt - auch immer im Einzelfall abzuwägen und entsprechend zu berücksichtigen. Es graut mir, wenn in der Berufsberatung schon Jugendliche den Berufswunsch "Hartz 4" äußern; kein Fiktion, sondern Realität.


----------



## Cleriker (18. November 2013)

Und das waren wieviel Millionen Jugendliche, die so geantwortet haben? Ach ja... das waren ein paar wenige Ausnahmen. Aber egal. Wenn einer so antwortet, dann werden wohl alle so denken... Fass dir mal an den Kopf!

Der Vater von meinem besten Kumpel hat mit 55 Jahren seinen Job verloren. Der hat mit 16 angefangen zu arbeiten. Das sind 39 Jahre. Er hatte auch eine zusätzliche Rentenversicherung. Die musste er aber auf drängen der Ämter auflösen. Jetzt reicht die ihm zustehende Rente nicht hinten und nicht vorn. Das ist ein Vorgehen, das nicht zu akzeptieren ist und Sanktionen, sowie Überwachung sind genau so falsch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Es geht um die Bespitzelungssoftware der AA.
Die IST rechtswidrig, nach wie vor!


----------



## OctoCore (18. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Geht es nicht.
Die AA ist nicht das Bundeszentralamt für Steuern, die möchten nur an den Ermittlungsergebnissen teilhaben und das ist völlig in Ordnung.
Die Artikelüberschrift ist nur reißerisch und irreführend. Wieder mal.


----------



## Supeq (18. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Mit "mehr Kontrolle" straft man doch nur die Unschuldigen; die wirklich Kriminellen & Betrüger finden doch Mittel und Wege um sich der Kontrolle zu entziehen. Durch schwarze Geschäfte, Verkäufe auf fremden Namen, Benutzung fremder WiFi-Netze etc. pp. entsteht der Schaden und hier ist der Staat machtlos. Das ganze Dilemma könnte man nur durch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen lösen (in welcher Form auch immer), dadurch würden dann aber viele Pöstchen in den Ämtern und Verwaltungsanstalten wegfallen. Und niemand sägt an dem Ast auf dem er sitzt


----------



## Börga (18. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Supeq schrieb:


> Die ganze Dillema könnte man nur durch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen lösen (in welcher Form auch immer), dadurch würden dann aber viele Pöstchen in den Ämtern und Verwaltungsanstalten wegfallen.


 DIes wäre aber in unserem aktuellen, auf Zinsen basierendem, Finanzsystem nicht umsetzbar. Und wenn das Grundeinkommen zu niedrig angesetzt ist, bekommen die arbeitslosen, die das Geld fürs leben brauchen nicht gestellt.


----------



## Xrais (18. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

ist ja mal nen argument das " manche" vielleicht dochmal ihren arsch hoch kriegen und sich arbeit suchen und nicht den ganzen tag rumlungern und die anderen mal schön machen lassen, kann man jetzt nicht auf alle pauschalisieren gibt aber genug von der sorte


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich habe schon immer gedacht, dass George Orwell ein hellseherisch begabter Mensch war...

Ist ja ok wenn man denen, die Geld vom Staat beziehen auch etwas unter die Tischdecke schaut. Doch irgendwo gibt es halt Grenzen. Sollen etwa alle die Hosen runterlassen, weil einige schwarze Schafe den Staat ausnutzen? Dann doch lieber die Strafen bei solchen Sozialschmarotzern erhöhen.

Im Gegenzug wäre ich aber auch dafür, dass es vom Staat bezahlten Politikern untersagt ist, einen "Nebenjob" etwa als Vorstand in einem Energie-, Automobil-, Whatever-Konzern zu haben, schließlich sollte gewährleistet sein, dass ein Politiker die Interessen des Volkes und nicht eines Großkonzerns vertritt. Aber das ist ein schöner Traum.

Im Prinzip war es doch schon immer so, dass das gemeine arbeitende Volk ausgenommen, in seinen Rechten beschränkt, betrogen und belogen worden ist. Das kunterbunte "Bildungsfern-sehen", die Moainstream-Berichterstattungs-Medien und die Werbewelt usw. tun ihr übriges, um die Masse weiterhin kollektiv zu verblöden und mit irgendwelchem Bullshit von den wichtigen Dingen abzulenken, damit ja nicht mal ein paar 1000 Leute auf die Idee kommen, auf die Straße zu gehen.


----------



## Palmdale (18. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Und das waten wieviel Millionen Jugendliche, die so geantwortet haben? Ach ja... das waren ein paar wenige Ausnahmen. Aber egal. Wenn einer so antwortet, dann werden wohl alle so denken... Fass dir mal an den Kopf!
> 
> Der Vater von meinem besten Kumpel hat mit 55 Jahren seinen Job verloren. Der hat mit 16 angefangen zu arbeiten. Das sind 39 Jahre. Er hatte auch eine zusätzliche Rentenversicherung. Die musste er aber auf drängen der Ämter auflösen. Jetzt reicht die ihm zustehende Rente nicht hinten und nicht vorn. Das ist ein Vorgehen, das nicht zu akzeptieren ist und Sanktionen, sowie Überwachung sind genau so falsch.


 
Ich fass mir öfters an den Kopf. Meine Aussage bei den Jugendlichen war bewusst ohne Zahl und Schätzung, wurde das bewusst überlesen? Aber DASS es bereits vorkommt, sind schon Anzeichen genug. 

Jobverlust 50+ ist mein tägliches Geschäft und ja, es ist nicht einfach. Nicht vielleicht, weil sich der Betreffende keine Mühe gibt, sondern weil häufig die Arbeitgeberseite Bedenken hat oder aus fadenscheinigen Gründen eine Ablehnung ausspricht. In deinem Fall muss ich jedoch anmerken, dass die Rechnung nicht ganz stimmt. Bei 55 Jahren als Beitragszahler (also sozialversicherungspflichtig beschäftigt) besteht zunächst ein Anspruch auf Arbeitslosengeld, in der Regel bei 55 Jahren vollendet exakt 18 Monate. Erst nach diesen eineinhalb Jahren wäre der Kunde ggf. darauf angewiesen, Alg2 zu beantragen. Bis dahin interessiert aber die Agentur nicht die Bohne, was Du besitzt, denn man nimmt eine Versicherungsleistung in Anspruch. In 18 Monaten kann man viel erreichen, auch hat man in der Agentur durchaus Möglichkeiten, von Qualifizierung, Jobcoach oder Bezuschussung des Arbeitgebers eine Eingliederung in einen akzeptablen Job zu ermöglichen. Bitte erst genau informieren, Stimmungsmache hilft weder den Betroffenen noch uns hier in der Diskussion!


----------



## Verminaard (18. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Bitte erst genau informieren, Stimmungsmache hilft weder den Betroffenen noch uns hier in der Diskussion!


 
Das interessiert aber bei Diskussionen dieses Thema betreffend keinen.
Es wird fast immer die Alleinerziehende junge Mutter oder der langeinzahlenden 50+ Jaehrige angefuehrt.
Wie im einzelnen Fall die genauen Bedingunen sind, wird auch kaum erlaeutert.

Ich habe selbst im Umfeld einen Fall, eines 50+ Jaehrigen. Ingenieur, Selbststaendig gewesen, fuer die Automobilbranche Zulieferer fuer spezielle Teile.
2008 Kriese, etliche Auftraege weggebrochen, Insolvenz, Hartz4, nicht wirklich bemueht etwas anderes anzunehmen, weil ist ja Ingenieur und war selbst Chef blablabla. Die Familie hat sich damit arrangiert. Bei Feiern, Treffen oder aehnlichen Veranstaltungen wird vornehmlich von den Anderen geraucht und in der Vergangenheit geschwelgt.

Einzelfaelle? Auf jeden Fall. Aber die Regel ist nicht das fast jeder ALG2 Bezieher Jahrelang in die Sozialsysteme eingezahlt hat und unverschuldet mit 50+ arbeitslos wird, und auch nicht die alleinerziehende Mutter.

Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen ohne Pflichten? Sehr schoene Idee. Kann man natuerlich jedem gut vermitteln, der einen normalen Job hat, sich dafuer krumm buckelt, aber weil im Niedriglohnsektor ist, kaum erwaehnenswert mehr bekommt, als das Grundeinkommen. 
Nach dem man keine Befuerchtungen haben muss wegen Sanktionen, wird denke ich die Hemmschwelle durchaus weiter runtergesetzt, dieses Grundeinkommen einzufordern.
Im schlimmsten Fall haben wir gar keine Leute mehr, die Arbeiten im Niedriglohnsektor verrichten, und ein unbezahlbares System


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall haben wir gar keine Leute mehr, die Arbeiten im Niedriglohnsektor verrichten, und ein unbezahlbares System


 
Du wirst aber immer welche im Niedriglohnsektor haben damit andere in Urlaub fahren oder sich das große Auto leisten können.
So funktioniert der Kapitalismus nun mal. Da steckt das Wort "Kapital" ja drin.
Der Wohlstand der letzten 30 Jahre ist komplett auf Schulden aufgebaut und nun sind die Zinsen das Problem denn die Allgemeinheit muss diese Zinslast erarbeiten die weniger als Rendite oder Dividende bekommen.
Und solange jeder Politiker in Deutschland an dieses System glaubt -- und die Grünen Realos wie Kretschmann oder Özdemir predigen Wirtschaftspolitisch ja die gleiche Soße wie die FDP -- kennt der Weg nur eine Richtung.
Ob nun Merkel, Steinbrück, Gabriel, Kraft oder sonst wer in diese Richtung fährt spielt doch keine Rolle.
Man muss das System nur gut verkaufen. Das ist das wahre Geschick.
Man muss auf die nieder schlagen die sowieso schon unten sind. Und damit der Niedriglöhner nicht aufbegehrt muss eben der Hartzer als Sündenbock herhalten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



OctoCore schrieb:


> , die möchten nur an den Ermittlungsergebnissen teilhaben und das ist völlig in Ordnung.


Nein ist es nicht, wenn dafür rechtswiedrige Methoden angewandt werden.
Sogar der Datenaustausch zwischen den Behörden ist klar geregelt.


> Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit wünscht sich eine Anbindung an die Datenbanken der Jobcenter und einen automatischen Abgleich.


Auch das ist rechtlich nicht zulässig.


----------



## Schinken (19. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Die Verfassungskonformität entscheidet nicht der BGH, sondern das Bundesverfassungsgericht in Karlsruhe. Wenn SGB II und III verfassungswidrig wären, hätte man das schon längst geklärt (bei knapp 8 Jahren).


 
Das Bundesverfassungsgericht ist, so glaube ich mich zu entsinnen, ein Teil des BGH. Aber da würd ich nich drum streiten. Fakt ist, dass schon viele Gesetze Verfassungswiedrig waren. Die Strafbarkeit von Homosexualität, die Straffreiheit von Vergewaltigung in der Ehe (übrigens erst in den Neunzigern geändert), ja sogar unser Wahlrecht war Jahrzehntelang(sic!) Verfassungswidrig. Und dass sind nur die Fälle in denen Gerichte den Mut und Spielraum hatten etwas zu ändern. Verfassungswidrigkeit entscheidet sich meiner Meinung nach nicht (nur) an der Rechtssprechung, denn die ist politisch eingefärbt. Die würde des Menschen wird durch offene Diskriminierung von Arbeitslosen meiner Meinung nach eindeutig angetastet, wie auch durch andere Dinge die hier aber nicht hingehören, daher ist der modus operandi der Jobcenter sowie der Umgang mit Arbeitslosen für mich Verfassungswidrig. 

Davon abgesehen wäre es mir auch egal wenn im Grundgesetz stehen würde Arbeitslosen dürfe man alles antun. Nur weil Unrecht in Gesetz gegossen wird, bleibt es doch Unrecht.


----------



## Verminaard (19. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

*Schinken*, was genau forderst du denn?

Umgang mit Arbeitslosen, Erwerblosen.
Wie soll der genau aussehen?
So das es fuer alle fair ist.


----------



## Schinken (19. November 2013)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Ich habe hier erstmal garnichts gefordert. Ich bin aber der Meinung dass Sanktionen beim ALGII Satz nicht angehen können. Immerhin handelt es sich hierbei um das _Existenzminimum_. Wenn der Staat einem dieses entziehen kann weil man nicht tut was er will, ist es weder mit der Freiheit noch mit dem Sozialstaat weit her. Das Existenzminimum sollte ohne Gegenleistung und ohne Einschränkung gewährt werden, immerhin geht es hier darum ob ein Staat der sich Milliardensubventionen, Auslandsbürgschaften, Parteienfinanzierung usw. leisten kann seinen Bürgern den allernötigsten Lebensstandard, Essen und Wohnraum, garantiert. 

Auch die Tatsache dass sich ein ALGII Empfänger die Erlaubnis für einen länger als 2 Tage dauernden Aufenthalt ausserhalb seiner Wohnung beim zuständigen Bearbeiter einholen muss ist mit meinem Grundverständnis von Freiheit unvereinbar. Dass dies in der Praxis nicht flächendeckend geprüft werden kann ist da nur ein schwacher Trost. 

Ich persönlich bin ein Verfechter des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens, aber das ist eine andere Diskussion.
Ich werde jetzt auch kein detailliertes Konzept für die Jobcenter aufzeigen, das würde nur zu kleinlichen Streitereien führen. Außerdem kann es doch nicht sein dass man Mißstände nur deshalb nicht behebt weil ein Einzelner Kritiker kein perfektes, allumfassendes Alternativkonzept vorlegt.


----------



## frEnzy (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Sehr schönes Statement zum Thema von Richard David Precht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTbuVld8zFQ


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Vollkommen irrelevant denn der Internetzugang wird doch sowieso überwacht, ob Hartz IV oder nicht.


----------



## frEnzy (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Absolut relevant, weil es ja nicht um geheimdienstliche Überwachung des gesamten Netzes geht sondern eine weitere Gängelung gegen Hartz4 "Kunden". Ist das Thema eigentlich überhaupt noch aktuell?


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Keine Ahnung.
Aber bei Hartzern kann der Staat eben am besten und schnellsten Kürzungen vornehmen da es keine Lobby gibt die dagegen arbeitet.


----------



## sfc (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Jetzt hört aber mal endlich mit eurem sozialistischen Angstmachergeschwurbel auf. Es ging nie darum, die PCs von Hartzern auszuspionieren und schon gar nicht um eine Umsetzung der Idee. Auch die obligatorische "Lobby" kann man sich hier schenken. Nicht nur, weil an der Meldung, zumindest in der von den Lesern absichtlich fehlgedeuteten Form, die so schön die eigenen Vorurteile bestätigt, nie was dran war. Angesichts der heuten Bedeutung der Sozial"industrie" und ihrer Apologeten gibt es ja eigentlich kaum ne größere "Lobby". Wenn man den Begriff denn so gerne benutzen will ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Aber bei Hartzern kann der Staat eben am besten und schnellsten Kürzungen vornehmen da es keine Lobby gibt die dagegen arbeitet.


Nein keine Lobby aber es werden Jährlich Milliarden an Rechtsanwalt und Gerichtskosten ausgegeben, weil sie die Sachbearbeiter als GOTT ausgeben. Des weiteren werden Nebenkosten-pauschale angegeben, die theoretisch gar nicht funktionieren.
Heizkosten- und Strompauschale sind von 2010. Von 2010 bis jetzt, hat sich der Strom- und Gaspreis mindestens 4 mal erhöht.
Kaltmiete die einen zusteht ist von 2009, dabei haben sich die mieten sich von der zeit verdoppelt.
Und wenn ich das bei Harz4-TV sehe, das die Harz4-Bezieher in saus und braus leben, könnt ich .
Ein Harz4-Bezieher ist absolut gläsern und das Amt hat das recht, ALLE Informationen einzubeziehen, und ich sag noch mal ALLE.
Selbst vom Arzt, wenn der Harz4-Bezieher nicht einstimmt Sperre und das so lange bis er nichts mehr bekommt, auch KEINE Miete, KEINE Nebenkosten, KEINE Lebensunterhalt und KEINE *Versicherungen*(Krankenkasse). Die Kompletten Informationen von der Bank können die Ämter ohne Probleme bekommen, sonst Sperre.
Der Harz4-Bezieher hat keine Rechte, nur Pflichten, er hat zu gehorchen sonst bekommt er ein Sozial-Physiologen bei Seite gestellt.
Dieser wird den Harz4-Bezieher das "richten".
Mehr als ein Drittel der Hartz-IV-Empfänger leidet unter psychischen Erkrankungen und schweren Depressionen.

Wir haben keinen Sozialstaat mehr.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Es ist ja auch eine Schande, dass viele trotz Arbeit auf Harz4 angewiesen sind, dank Leiharbeit, Minijobs, usw.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wir haben keinen Sozialstaat mehr.


 
Dank rot/grün unter Schröder und Clement.


----------



## frEnzy (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

CDU, CSU und FDP haben das dankend angenommen und fortgeführt.


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Internetnutzung von Hartz-4-Empfängern soll kontrolliert werden*

Das höre ich nun das erste Mal......... aber ist ja nix neues dass zB. Bankster u. Politiker hundertausende abzocken können und nicht belangt werden. Wenn ein Arbeitsloser mal 50€ irgendwo nicht angibt, kriegt er die Hölle heiß gemacht....dazu passt, dass für Harzer der geplante Mindestlohn nicht gelten soll (letztens kopfschüttelnd gelesen)


----------

